# MicroFly/Qpack MODernize



## MKmods (Apr 3, 2009)

Oct 15:
*OK I have finally settled on the final design for this build. Due to my constant chatting and off topic romps this thread has gotten quite long so if you get bored easily skip to Page 53 and the final build will commence there
*

A few years ago I began fiddling with comps. I entered my first comp into Ultras Mod contest, because of the help from TPU members I managed to do well.






The prize was $500 worth of Ultras stuff. I grabbed a few cases and one of them was a Microfly (Qpack clone stretched and extra 1.5"). I gave it to a friend and forgot all about it till last week, he wanted a tower and brought me back the Microfly.

After watching a few threads on the SFF cases I noticed that the companies still refused to correct the poor design of their SFF cases. So this log is to show how a few simple things can transform the SFF case into a winner.

Here is what most find out when building one




By mounting the PS above the mobo its a mess and there is barely room for a mATX board. 

Now I have nothing against mATX boards but using a full size ATX just gives you a larger selection and more options.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok here is a shot with my old water cooled SFF  (Crossflo) case inside the Microfly case




(this is a water cooled SFF comp I made to show others at PDXLAN)

The Microfly case is just too long (unneeded). I shortened it an inch so it would be same as the qpack.
Also there was so many holes to fill I just made a new case.
here is the Microfly shell





Here is what I came up with





Its the same width, height and depth as the qpack. Notice I mounted the PS below the mobo 




The PS will be drawing air/heat from the back side of the mobo.

1 other advantage is any PS will now fit just fine, no need for a short PS.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 4, 2009)

ON the bottom MK how about old school Drive pull outs that.






Yet use SSD Drives in them instead.

I would tie the SATA cables into the bottom of the board and make it ghost like.

On water cooling I don't see you using the PCI slots I do see you using the PCI-E slots. How about taking to old PCI cards cutting the top of them and then sticking a res on top. The pci Slots would hold the res in place.  I would run the rads on top of the box just because they look cool! I would not even bother putting a DVD-Rom in the machine. Just use a USB/firewire....I wish they made a Wi-Fi drive....or if someone could make one.

That's my ideas off the top of my head for now


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 4, 2009)

Just had an idea I've never seen before.


On the front on top besides using a DVD-ROM why not go crazy madness with USB hook ups? It would look mad cool IMO. As you know you can hook up to 127 USB in a chain. It would be cool to see that on top with clear plexiglass/grill with the drives on bottom in the old school looks/new tech inside.

Just another crazy idea lol


----------



## MKmods (Apr 4, 2009)

well I was thinking of having a hotswap Hdd rack that removes from the front (lower front) so we are on the same page there.
However soldering wires for 127 USBs would take all the fun out of the build

PS: thanks for the ideas (but there is no way I could afford SSD's)

I am gonna mount the mobo and PS to the mobo tray and its removable. I have been modding wires for his Freakiness and decided to do some for myself (Individually sleeved wiring) Basically I am gonna use female plugs mounted into the mobo tray and individually sleaved wire jumpers to connect from the mobo to the female plugs





I cant wait to show you what my plan is for the 9600GTs...


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 4, 2009)

So is this going to be an Air Cooled machine?

Cool idea with the plugs I can see that in my head.

I wonder with the USB yea that would drive a man nuts....If they sell or could have made chains of 10.

Just 5 deep would give you 50 plugs lol

Did you like the idea of using the PCI slots to hold a res on the board?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 4, 2009)

Very nice so far! You gotta tell me how that AsRock does, I've been eyeballing it!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 4, 2009)

You are hard to keep up with (lots of killer ideas) make sure you write them all down so we can use them in future builds.

This is gonna be my Lan comp so air cooled, handle in front, and plenty of windows to see the inside.

I also like your idea of the hidden Sata wires. Normally I solder all the wires on the back of the mobo but I cant afford a messup (no extra mobos, lol) so the plugs should be pretty sweet.



ShadowFold said:


> Very nice so far! You gotta tell me how that AsRock does, I've been eyeballing it!



I really like it (my first ASRock mobo) The onboard wireless is cool, there is very good onboard sound. The only thing I dont like is there should have been better spacing between the PCI X16 slots. (Its OK but would have rather had 2 spaces between each card instead of 1)
One benefit of the close spaced PCI X's is I can use my Asus D1 sound card on it.

I got the board OpenBox from Newegg and it came complete, so thanks Egg...


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 4, 2009)

Hye mk remember those LED chains at lowes?

Could you make that into handle with heavy wire inside. Kind of like holding a Easter basket. One that is rectangular So that it would fold onto the front and not look like a handle, but easy to lift up(because it's round) and carry it like an easter basket? The handle could fall down one notched when lifed up into a sping puch lock so it would sway when your walking with it.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 4, 2009)

lighted handle, nice


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Apr 4, 2009)

i'm here, Mark! nice to see a SFF case modded to the core. i will be glad to contribute with some great ideas as soon as i get some


----------



## MKmods (Apr 4, 2009)

Glad you stopped by Odin Eidolon..I just got up and when I can see straight I will begin with a bit of wiring.


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 4, 2009)

MKmods said:


> well I was thinking of having a hotswap Hdd rack that removes from the front (lower front) so we are on the same page there.
> However soldering wires for 127 USBs would take all the fun out of the build
> 
> PS: thanks for the ideas (but there is no way I could afford SSD's)
> ...



 thanks again and that will look SICK!!!!!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks freaksavior  for letting me experiment on ur cables...I am gonna try a bit of it on this mod.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks like a big improvement so far.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks CD and welcome...


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 5, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Ok I am doing a bit of wiring today. Here is a shot of the 8pin power for the CPU under the mobo tray.
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/Picture012-2.jpg
> 
> I am making all the wiring custom length. I cut the wires to length than crimp on a new terminal
> ...



that my old psu MK?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm glad to see someone using the idea of case mounted modular PSU 

I've been wanting to do something like that for a while, I've just not been able to make a custom case!

I really like the ideas earlier about the slide out HDD's/CDROM, would be a nice touch, and go with the inside theme.

Just make sure you have enough airflow for the PSU


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 8, 2009)

Just caught eye of this.  LOVE the modular PSU built into the case!  Makes modular PSU's look like nonmodular compared to your version!

Can't wait to see the rest of the build MK.  Good to see you doing a SFF too


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 8, 2009)

nice. look forward to seeing this completed. that HX620 was a ba psu. sadly it wasn't enough power for me


----------



## MKmods (Apr 8, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Just caught eye of this.  LOVE the modular PSU built into the case!  Makes modular PSU's look like nonmodular compared to your version!
> 
> Can't wait to see the rest of the build MK.  Good to see you doing a SFF too



Well than the next thing should be kind of fun to see. I gave up with the sleeved wiring (just to messy) Il post some picts of my new idea tomorrow.

Thanks for dropping buy guys.

This is a teaser






freaksavior said:


> nice. look forward to seeing this completed. that HX620 was a ba psu. sadly it wasn't enough power for me



LOL, that 800 was a monster,(wish I had kept it now)


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 8, 2009)

I love it already!   I'm kinda glad you went with this idea instead.  The super short sleeving didn't really look that good (maybe it would have looked cool if you somehow encased the individually sleeved wires in watercooling hose...I dunno the idea just popped into my head ).  This is awesome.  The mobo itself has modular powah!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 8, 2009)

Basically the mobo will plug into the mobo tray.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 8, 2009)

Sounds sweet as hell.  I'm extremely surprised that you and a few other epic modders around here haven't been dragged away by some company's special agents and tortured until you give up all your brilliant ideas


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 8, 2009)

Sad, but true.  It's more fun to do it yourself anyway right?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 8, 2009)

The fun part is getting others interested in pushing the envelope....


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 8, 2009)

Man I was going to but I ran into money problems   Hopefully after working for a few months this summer I'll be able to put some more work into my rig


----------



## MKmods (Apr 10, 2009)

Take ur time DD, when ur ready have fun with it.

OK I came up with a new plan. It seemed the 620 was a bit of overkill for this comp so I broke out my NorthQ 400 fanless and removed all its wires.
I got some copper wire thats solid core and has no insulation (Il sleeve it later). I used 8Ga(for the 3.3 and 5V lines) and 4Ga (for the 12V and ground lines).
the 4Ga can handle 70A all by itself (lol, no way this comp would use even half of that) 

Notice how much cleaner it is gonna be without all the wires in the way

*Before*






*After*




One cool thing about this is I can sleeve the rods any color I want, or even cover then with a panel and make them disapear





(in case ur wondering, I will solder the copper rods to the back side of the PS PCB for the contact)

Now I need to make a new mobo tray, I think I will break out the CarbonFiber for this


----------



## DaveK (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh man, this is looking sweet! Can't wait to see the turnout.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 10, 2009)

wow, Im having to subscribe to this thread - your work is amazing MK. Those modular plugs your using is a great idea, very impressive.

But, as always, I hereby demand MORE PICTURES!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 10, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Take ur time DD, when ur ready have fun with it.
> 
> OK I came up with a new plan. It seemed the 620 was a bit of overkill for this comp so I broke out my NorthQ 400 fanless and removed all its wires.
> I got some copper wire thats solid core and has no insulation (Il sleeve it later). I used 8Ga(for the 3.3 and 5V lines) and 4Ga (for the 12V and ground lines).
> ...



WTF are you up too Hmmmm


----------



## MKmods (Apr 10, 2009)

lol, call it maximum removal of unnecessary wiring....

First I break out the torch





Than I pound the crap out of the copper rod





After a bit of grinding its a smoother flatter surface that can make more contact with the bottom of the PS circut board





I removed the gray,blue,green and purp wire (that go to the 24 pin power cable) and soldered them to the back side of the circuit board to be hidden.


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 10, 2009)

master, Oh Master! 



F*****g speachless!


----------



## hybrid1989 (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow..... Coolest PSU mod I i've ever seen. That is going to look FANTASTIC. Without the cables you will have so much room under the motherboard tray for just about anything you want. I can't wait for more progress to be put up on this! 

I normally despise SFF cases for the exact reason of the first pictures you put up...So cluttered and messy, terrible airflow, etc. but your mod is really, really cool.

Subscribed


----------



## MKmods (Apr 10, 2009)

thank you both and glad you stopped by. I am looking forward to doing something quite different on this build.


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 10, 2009)

MKmods said:


> thank you both and glad you stopped by. I am looking forward to doing something quite different on this build.



different? try unique!!!


----------



## hybrid1989 (Apr 10, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> different? try unique!!!



Agreed


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 10, 2009)

We going to see some ghost SATA going on? 

I for one demand water cooling with home add blocks!!!

Mahahaha


----------



## MKmods (Apr 10, 2009)

lol, I am modifying the wiring a bit to be cleaner and removable. Waiting for the Carbonfiber to cure so I can start cutting on it too.

I found this 
http://compositeenvisions.com/raw-fabric-cloth-2/colored-carbon-fiber-glass-99/
(was gonna keep it a secret but its just way to fricken cool)



DaMulta said:


> We going to see some ghost SATA going on?


I am working on something for you DaMulta
(but those stupid Sata wires are soooo close to each other on the mobo)


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 10, 2009)

I used to make Carbonfiber

I hated making that crap lol


You need one of these babies


----------



## MKmods (Apr 11, 2009)

I would love to have one of those... (as you get older little shit gets a lot harder to see )

Ok I finally settled on 1 thing, I soldered male pins on the terminals ofthe mobo so all I need to do is plug the reg cables to the back (easy remove)





here it is with an 8 pin plug




Because there are so many wires and they are inverted/reversed I am color coding them to guard against mistakes

*I am using an "OpenBox" mobo here so do not try this on yours unless you can "write it off"*

For those new to my mods here is how I used to do the wiring




It looks cool but is a bit of a pain to remove stuff


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 11, 2009)

I could compement your work all day!

you should start tutorial threads for all us ignorants!


----------



## Th0rn0 (Apr 11, 2009)

Fantastic work!

Make me want to mod my Dad's Qpack . Although Last time I almost ruined it. Might mod my spare LanBoy I have laying around. Need a good Lan rig as my NZXT Tempest is become too large to get to lans...

Subscribed btw.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 11, 2009)

So when you do plugs on the back of a motherboard. You just install the plug backwards correct?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks VERY nice! I love what you did with the 24pin and 8pin, should look incredibly clean once it's done!


----------



## hybrid1989 (Apr 11, 2009)

Work Faster!! 

So sick


----------



## MKmods (Apr 11, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> I could compement your work all day!
> 
> you should start tutorial threads for all us ignorants!


Its really hard to do tuts as most of the stuff I do just happens (hard to explain) But I am always happy to answer/help you out.



DaMulta said:


> So when you do plugs on the back of a motherboard. You just install the plug backwards correct?


Thats why I put small bits of color coded shrink tubing on the tips. 

On the 8 pin where 1 side is yellow and 1 side is black its easy just reverse the plug but on the 24 pin the plug has to be rewired to match up.



Th0rn0 said:


> Fantastic work!
> Make me want to mod my Dad's Qpack . Although Last time I almost ruined it. Might mod my spare LanBoy I have laying around. Need a good Lan rig as my NZXT Tempest is become too large to get to lans...
> Subscribed btw.



Welcome to the thread. Skill comes with a ton of trial/error, keep working at it as everything tends to get  easier. 

I have been to a few LANs and must say the reason I started making these SFF comps is it is always such a pain carting big ass heavy comps all over the place.
Than I realized they actually run cooler than big towers do (when properly designed) and can have the exact same hardware as well. 

Whats not to like



hybrid1989 said:


> Work Faster!!  So sick


Normally when I do one of these logs the comp is already done (It sucks to keep stopping to do picts etc) But I am doing this one in real time and prototype work takes 100X more effort than reg stuff. 
Not to mention it needs to actually work after all this soldering 

*By the way welcome to TPU hybrid1989*


----------



## hybrid1989 (Apr 11, 2009)

No i totally understand, I just can't wait to see the final project.

Like you say, take your time and things turn out better!

what's your plan for the copper wire coming out of the PSU? what are you going to sleeve it with so it doesnt short out?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 11, 2009)

hybrid1989 said:


> what's your plan for the copper wire coming out of the PSU? what are you going to sleeve it with so it doesnt short out?



I am not sure, I was thinking of leaving it copper, than I thought of using flex sleeve (like reg wires are sleeved with).
then I thought about using color coded shrink tubing (red,yel,blk), than I thought about clear shrink tubing and on and on....

What would you guys like to see it like?
(remember the mobo try is gonna be blk/gry carbonfiber)

(PS: Im just as impatient as you are hybrid)

here is a link to the correct pin out order on the 24 pin plugs* (remember this is the correct way on TOP of the mobo *)
http://pinouts.ru/Power/atx_v2_pinout.shtml
(careful if you reverse and invert them like I have done on this mobo)

Here is a shot of the plugs correctly wired for the back side of the pins


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 11, 2009)

WOW! This is truely amazing MK! Very impressed! Well, I'm always impressed with your work!
Can't wait to see the finished product!
You are an inspiration to all of us


----------



## ascstinger (Apr 11, 2009)

cable management... who needs that silly nonsense when you have a soldering iron 

sweet build man


----------



## MKmods (Apr 11, 2009)

cable management is REALLY easy when you remove all the cables....


----------



## red268 (Apr 11, 2009)

I love it when MK posts about his mods .... but it usually ends up costing me money .... I always get inspired and end up buying stuff!!

Subscribed!!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 11, 2009)

Glad you stopped by  Dont worry about the money (we will make more, someday  )

Ok here is 1 way of connecting the plugs to the copper rods





(pretend the white paper is the mobo tay)

Here is another version


----------



## BOBDBONE (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi Mark

I see your at it again. This is going to be pretty cool. I'll tag along.

See ya, Bob


----------



## MKmods (Apr 13, 2009)

lol, WELCOME to TPU Bob...

Throw some picts of that ant farm here in the case gallery..


----------



## BOBDBONE (Apr 13, 2009)

MKmods said:


> lol, WELCOME to TPU Bob...
> 
> Throw some picts of that ant farm here in the case gallery..




I just might do that! Who wouldn't like to see live critters and computers mixed?!?!


----------



## rodrosenberg (Apr 13, 2009)

Great work once again...hope to see this at PDXLAN in july! 

Rod


----------



## MKmods (Apr 14, 2009)

BOBDBONE said:


> I just might do that! Who wouldn't like to see live critters and computers mixed?!?!



I am trying to get folks thinking out of the box and your Aluminus is about as far out as I have seen. (Plus its just so fricken clean inside) 



rodrosenberg said:


> Great work once again...hope to see this at PDXLAN in july! Rod


Sorry no more PDX for me, but glad you stopped by, please show some of your cool ass ideas here as well.
(mister  im on the cover of CPU mag)


----------



## somethingcool (Apr 14, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Sorry no more PDX for me



Say it ain't so!!! Damn Mark that sucks, your cases are always much more fun to see in person 

So I saw on page 1 a mention of led case handle, saw this the other day: http://www.sunbeamtech.com/PRODUCTS/LED%20CASE%20HANDLE.htm

This one is shaping up to be even sweeter than crossflow, keep up the amazing innovation.


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Apr 14, 2009)

Holy crap.. Where do you come up with all these idéas?!
Keep going, can't wait to see the result.


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 14, 2009)

everytime you post pictures of your work, I cannot stop admirring how delicate and proffesional it is!

I must insist! start a thread with tutorials! No joke!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks guys.... I am working on a way to make the joints even cleaner (where the terminal attaches to the copper rod. Il post a couple picts in a bit.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2009)

I have to ask. This way looks a lot harder than to just flip wire the PSU plug so why?


EDIT: IM crazy I thought you soldered it on the board in the memory area and was soooo WTF in my head lol


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 14, 2009)

maybe, we ll soon see a mobo with certain plugs on the back, just because is better for modding....MK proved it


----------



## MKmods (Apr 14, 2009)

I actually mentioned it to Asus...They thought I was nutts.

Im sure in their manufacturing process it would be way too much of a pain in the butt to flip the mobo and attach from the other side but to me it makes SO MUCH sense to have the PS and wiring on the bottom of the mobo.


Since I am on a babbling tangent how about throwing the northbridge and SB as well on the back side


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2009)

They are all from China what do you expect? LOL 

They still think 1970s colors are the shit!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 14, 2009)

I am always bagging on the poor Chinese but to be honest we owe them so much..If GPUs were made in the USA a 9600Gt would be $600.

(the trick is gonna be learning to bridge the gap between us)


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 16, 2009)

any new pics, MK !?


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow, sick mod. Subscribed!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 16, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> any new pics, MK !?



I am working on how to connect the copper rods to the PS. And waiting for some more resin to set up the carbon fiber. Il get a few picts up today to show what I am thinking about.

Also what do you guys think I should cover the copper rods with?

Shrink tubing (color)

Flex sleeve (color)

Clear cover

Leave bare?

Ans welcome BrooksyX


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 16, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I am working on how to connect the copper rods to the PS. And waiting for some more resin to set up the carbon fiber. Il get a few picts up today to show what I am thinking about.
> 
> Also what do you guys think I should cover the copper rods with?
> 
> ...



In my mind "clear cover" is the answer!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 16, 2009)

Pink


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 16, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Il get a few picts up today to show what I am thinking about.



Glad to help, if we can...I am sure I post for everyone following this.


----------



## somethingcool (Apr 16, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I am working on how to connect the copper rods to the PS. And waiting for some more resin to set up the carbon fiber. Il get a few picts up today to show what I am thinking about.
> 
> Also what do you guys think I should cover the copper rods with?
> 
> ...



Couple of ideas came to mind, paint them with UV reavtive paint (clear or colored): http://www.xoxide.com/paint.html

Or use a liquid rubber dip to coat them, comes in many colors... ex: http://www.caswellplating.com/aids/plastidip.html


----------



## hybrid1989 (Apr 16, 2009)

I dont know, but bare just screams problems....I think i'm even against normal sleeving.

I'd go with shrink tubing, clear would be great because you could see that high gauge copper. 

Looking good, can't wait for more pictures


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 16, 2009)

Awesome!! Awesome!! Awesome!! Awesome!!Awesome!!
I've always loved reading project logs!! They are alway's awesome!! especially the ones in Bit-tech!!
but this is what I call real modding



DaMulta said:


> They are all from China what do you expect? LOL
> 
> They still think 1970s colors are the shit!



anyway ASUS is a Taiwanese brand... TAIWANESE!!!

EDIT: sorry about that Ubuntu is so sensitive on the ctrl+v


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 16, 2009)

hybrid1989 said:


> I'd go with shrink tubing, clear would be great because you could see that high gauge copper.



+1 Get clear so the copper is always visible


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 16, 2009)

My vote's for some clear heatshrink for protection and coppery goodness!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 16, 2009)

hybrid1989 said:


> I dont know, but bare just screams problems....I think i'm even against normal sleeving.



LOL... thats tru.. BUT (their is always a but )
It would look cool


Thanks h3llb3nd4


somethingcool said:


> Couple of ideas came to mind, paint them with UV reavtive paint (clear or colored): http://www.xoxide.com/paint.html
> 
> Or use a liquid rubber dip to coat them, comes in many colors... ex: http://www.caswellplating.com/aids/plastidip.html



I just had the vision of "Tron" pop into my head....
(thanks for the links somethingcool )

I have a few of the rubber "dips" here and DB actually sent me a bottle of Conformal Dope quite a while ago...
http://www.crazypc.com/products/9349.html



DaMulta said:


> Pink


I am in no way secure enough with my manhood to use pink


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 16, 2009)

I myself love PINK!

My manhood feels dame good when it finds good clean pink

Oh and would you lose your manhood in this?






Remember the King drove a Pink Caddy


----------



## MKmods (Apr 16, 2009)

(now you mention it pink would have a high contrast with the carbon fiber)


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## MKmods (Apr 16, 2009)

Ok I got to plying around and after all your ideas I came up with this




I am using 10ga rod thats able to run 30A on each line.

its even cleaner (lower profile)

cant be shorted out (no flex in the rods at all)

and I even managed to make an "M" in it.. Now to figure how to do a "K"

EDIT:I just realized why this way was so cool, now the wiring is between the mobo tray and mobo (invisible wiring and it wont block the airflow under the mobo as well)


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow that is just amazing! Where do you come up with this stuff!?!

Your mods are always my favorite because you like to keep things low key and low profile. Sweet n' simple. Just the way I like my pc stuff too.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 17, 2009)

Dude, that is crazy! Very awesome with the "M"!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 17, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> Wow that is just amazing! Where do you come up with this stuff!?!
> 
> Your mods are always my favorite because you like to keep things low key and low profile. Sweet n' simple. Just the way I like my pc stuff too.



I just start working and it just happens. Most (lol, 99.9%) of my work is always in progress. I am not a big fan of planning as to me its always 1000X better to see the whole 3D picture in front of you.

#1 to me is efficiency/value....


Thanks a lot

Here is a shot showing the 8pin power as well




(notice the mosfets on the back of the mobo, nice idea ASRock)

Il think I will get a few of these Enzo coolers to attach to them


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 17, 2009)

nice clean work MK! and agood idea to use those coolers on the mosfets...


----------



## DaveK (Apr 17, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I myself love PINK!
> 
> My manhood feels dame good when it finds good clean pink



What man doesn't love a bit of pink every now and then


----------



## MKmods (Apr 17, 2009)

ok im heading on out to pick up some clear heat shrink tubing.
*(thanks everyone for your input on this)*

Lucky for me our local electronics store "Sandys" has it and its like $2 for 4'.

I took off the cooling system from the face of the mobo yesterday it was a bit flimsy (very thin alum) and I dont think the heat tube will work as well (not like it worked that great before, lol)

I am going with a bunch of Enzotech coolers on this as I had an Ultra X already sitting in the closet and I had one of these as well
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ensllowprcoc.html

I am going with one of these on the top side mosfets
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/enmsfocomohe.html

and some of these (sticking out the underside of the mobo tray)
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/enmofocomohe.html

when I get back I will post a few picts showing my plans.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 17, 2009)

Sounds good MK!  Can't wait


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 17, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Sounds good MK!  Can't wait



+1 on that man!

this is going to be so... unique!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 17, 2009)

it's already more than unique!!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks guys..

Ok, on to the stock coolers. This post is in no way bagging on ASRock for the quality of the coolers. I realize that the amount of technology put into these mobos for such little money is insane. 

But costs will have to be cut to make them affordable to sell and this post is to show one area where I believe the marketing people were listened to over the engineers (a dangerous thing sometimes, lol)

Here is the mobo and cooler





Looks cool, but in reality its amazing it works at all. Here is a closeup of the cooler made from thin lite weight copper colored alum (tube is copper though)




notice the grooves on the backside (lol, no lapping here)

Here is a side shot showing the multiple layers (layers=bad as there is a loss of efficiency with each layer) 





I ordered the Enzotech coolers and they should be here mon or tues so I will post picts of them mounted when I get them..
One of the reasons I have liked the enzotech coolers is they have an almost mirror image on their contact side as well as they are forged.
Forging makes a denser metal that "technically" transfers heat faster. I mention the word technically as the difference between a cast part and a forged one is possibly small, never the less there is a difference.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 17, 2009)

Ever thought of making your own cooler?

btw - nice effort, wish i was closer to you - i would pay you a handsome sum for you to make one.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 17, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> Ever thought of making your own cooler?
> 
> btw - nice effort, wish i was closer to you - i would pay you a handsome sum for you to make one.



I have made a bunch, I even made a few heat tube versions. I remember when I started quite a while ago I was on a different forum and the guys kept telling me my stuff wouldnt work..
First they said when I removed the PS from its case the EMI (electromagnetic interference)  would destroy the comp... Than they said my heat tube coolers also wouldnt work (way before Jing Ting and Thermalright made theirs (which work very nicely by the way)) 

Need less to say I left all the negativity of that forum and found you great folks here at TPU

Ok off the babbling and back to the question...I can make any part or cooler but the prob is cost and time.. With a careful selection there are excellent coolers already made (and they cost about $10)


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 17, 2009)

so which did you cooler did you go for?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 17, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> so which did you cooler did you go for?



I posted them in post #97...I am going with all Enzotech coolers for this mobo

Here is a general idea WhiteLotus
for the top side mosfets




(I ordered the pin version of enzos cooler for this as this fin version is a bit too narrow)

For the chipsets




This one will have the small cooler with fan





This one is very narrow, 40mm fan wont fit. And the GPUs are right above so I am taking enzos small cooler and gonna cut it down to fit.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

WOW! 

Why have I only just come across this thread? Your work is amazing MK mods, but I went to look up your 24 pin mod guide a few days ago and all the pictures have gone


----------



## MKmods (Apr 17, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> WOW!
> 
> Why have I only just come across this thread? Your work is amazing MK mods, but I went to look up your 24 pin mod guide a few days ago and all the pictures have gone



Il try to reorganize the picts, I lost a bunch on Photobucket. I need to fix the Rosewill mod thread as well.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Il try to reorganize the picts, I lost a bunch on Photobucket. I need to fix the Rosewill mod thread as well.



That would be great if you could.

I really want to do that mod, my 24 pin connector is a mess atm, where I have taken back the braiding to flatten the cables out so I can route behind the mobo tray.



I still cant believe what you can do with electronics and metal.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 17, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I posted them in post #97...I am going with all Enzotech coolers for this mobo



 my bad. completely missed that.

muchos apologies


----------



## MKmods (Apr 17, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> my bad. completely missed that.
> 
> muchos apologies


No problemo 
I forgot to post the picts so thanks for reminding me

And welcome to the thread Alexp999

Happy Bday Pete!


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 20, 2009)

Simple amazing Mk!   I just don't know what else to say except


----------



## MKmods (Apr 20, 2009)

thx kenkickr.. I am working on the copper blocks that attach to the PS for the rods to attach to.
(my plan is to make this comp dissemble/assemble quickly)

I have to go to Calif tomorrow but back on thurs. I will be trying to scrounge up some 1/2" copper square.


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 20, 2009)

mark what do you do with the computers after your done with them?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 20, 2009)

I throw the cases in the closet and re use the hardware on the next builds....I sold 3 of them to a few guys that kept bugging me but mostly my stuff is to show others a better way of design 

LOL, Im running out of room...










after looking at the picts I am gonna get my Rosewill and the Carbonfiber/Kevlar one I did to show effeciency (Dual core, SLI and water cooling on a 235watt ps) and update them when I have a chance.


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 20, 2009)

haha wow and i thought i kept a lot of stuff in my closet


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 20, 2009)

I had a design kinda similar to yours except yours is much cleaner looking and all I was going to do was basically take the cover off the PSU and mount it under the motherboard tray.  Then I was going to have 2 fans suckings on one side and 2 on the other side blowing out, then just route the cables up to the top.  Your design is much, much cleaner than my idea...I've failed you:shadedshu


----------



## MKmods (Apr 20, 2009)

far from a failure....
(just be careful when removing the PS from its casing)

There are a ton of engineers with tons of $$ working for huge companies that havent figured  out yet what we are doing....

* Perseverance FTW! *


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 20, 2009)

Remember the Corsair sleeving mod...I have another one


----------



## MKmods (Apr 20, 2009)

nice, if you need any thing just PM me...


----------



## Wile E (Apr 20, 2009)

Hmm, subscribed.

And I hate being too poor to afford one of your beautiful cases, MK. lol.

I don't know who I'm kidding anyway, I'm better off just buying myself a tech station. lol.


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 20, 2009)

I've been thinking of using some blue fuel lines(found in the gas powered RC cars) to sleeve the wires since they look ALOT better with UV lights.  I'm doing some trial and error at home with it right now.  I need to stop screwing with other mods and get my case done


----------



## MKmods (Apr 20, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Hmm, subscribed.
> 
> And I hate being too poor to afford one of your beautiful cases, MK. lol.
> 
> I don't know who I'm kidding anyway, I'm better off just buying myself a tech station. lol.


Welcome Wile E to the thread


kenkickr said:


> I've been thinking of using some blue fuel lines(found in the gas powered RC cars) to sleeve the wires since they look ALOT better with UV lights.  I'm doing some trial and error at home with it right now.  I need to stop screwing with other mods and get my case done



post a pict so we can see what it looks like..


----------



## MKmods (Apr 21, 2009)

I got a couple of the Enzo coolers today so I thought I would mount them (still missing one, prob be here tomorrow) I mounted them with AS Epoxy (except the MST-81), I hate the silly tape that always falls off...





lol, hey where are the fan wires?





Here is a shot of the small coolers on the back. 




The clear sleeving looks pretty cool, thanks guys


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow, looking good man!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 21, 2009)

Thx mrw1986, and welcome to the thread. Im thinking these coolers should be a bit better then the stock alum ones.


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 21, 2009)

I missed out on some of the ongoing work....

nice work on those coolers on the back and the clear sleeving does look... pretty cool!!!

Super thread!


----------



## hybrid1989 (Apr 21, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Thx mrw1986, and welcome to the thread. Im thinking these coolers should be a bit better then the stock alum ones.




Definitely better... copper has around twice the heat capacity of aluminum and about the same heat transfer if i recall correctly...

anyone taking an engineering degree who has taken heat transfer feel free to correct me if im wrong, lol

The clear sleeving looks great, i'm happy to see that you went with it!

Did you simply solder the NB fan wires to the copper rails?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 21, 2009)

hybrid1989 said:


> Did you simply solder the NB fan wires to the copper rails?


yep, its not done yet but Il run one of the 12V rails next to the hole.


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 21, 2009)

Definitely, I've used Enzotech stuff before and it performs great!


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 21, 2009)

hybrid1989 said:


> Definitely better... copper has around twice the heat capacity of aluminum and about the same heat transfer if i recall correctly...
> 
> anyone taking an engineering degree who has taken heat transfer feel free to correct me if im wrong, lol



Engineer here! lol

you are right...copper has around twice the heat capacity of aluminum and about the same heat transfer.

Although, it all depends on the way the metals are heat treated and processed... crystal structures, etc. 

Google aluminium , copper, heat properties....to find out more!


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 21, 2009)

MK, this is awesome. 

Im jealous 

Keep up the good work matey.


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 21, 2009)

I was hoping for some more photos.....

but I can wait!


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 21, 2009)

this is freakin awsome crnt believe i havnt seen it sooner ,
subscribed to this man


----------



## _jM (Apr 21, 2009)

All I can say to this is.. WTF, why haven't I been informed on this thread! MK, you never cease to amaze  Great work bud!

Subscribed!


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 21, 2009)

_jM said:


> All I can say to this is.. WTF, why haven't I been informed on this thread! MK, you never cease to amaze  Great work bud!
> 
> Subscribed!



lol, you guys should thank me for bringing this to your attention!


----------



## _jM (Apr 21, 2009)

We need a "Your Welcome" button


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 21, 2009)

_jM said:


> We need a "Your Welcome" button



what a great idea... pm W1zzard! I think he will like that!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 23, 2009)

First thanks guys for stopping by....

I just got back from Calif and this was on my doorstep (thanks suraswami,for helping me out). 






While in Calif I stopped by metalsupermarkets and picked up a chunk of 1/2 X 3/4" copper to make the connectors for the PS.
In the next couple days I will post a few picts showing my vision


----------



## _jM (Apr 23, 2009)

Ooo I cant wait to see whats up your sleeve this time


----------



## MKmods (Apr 23, 2009)

_jM said:


> Ooo I cant wait to see whats up your sleeve this time



LOL, I can see it completed in my head and it looks so cool....

Basically I am gonna cut off a few 3/8" pieces of the copper and solder it to the circut board of the PS. Than I am gonna drill a hole for the copper rod to slide into and place a small set screw to tighten it up.
That way when I remove the set screws I can remove the PS completely...


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 23, 2009)

Although, I cannot picture it exactly... I am sure it is going to be a crazy mod! 
btw, do you always keep things in your mind? What I mean to say is... do you ever put ideas to paper before you attempt building them?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 23, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> Although, I cannot picture it exactly... I am sure it is going to be a crazy mod!
> btw, do you always keep things in your mind? What I mean to say is... do you ever put ideas to paper before you attempt building them?



I dont like plans and diagrams, basically I sit down when I am inspired and build.

I try to envision the whole project done and than I build to make it the most efficient as possible. This way can be insanely tricky as you wont know if I fried anything till its done. Lucky so far my screw ups are just a couple of mobos in the very beginning (when I was figuring the correct way of soldering )

EDIT:

Got some work done. 
First I put the metal cutting bade on the saw





Than cut off a few chunks of copper 




if you value ur fingers have a container with water close by, this stuff gets red hot cutting it..

Ok on to the back of the PSs PCB


----------



## Th0rn0 (Apr 23, 2009)

Very interesting. What you planning MK


----------



## MKmods (Apr 23, 2009)

Th0rn0 said:


> Very interesting. What you planning MK



welcome to the thread Th0rn0 

to replace this 





With this


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 23, 2009)

god that is clever!


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 23, 2009)

thanks for the pics MK...

as always


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 23, 2009)

WTF ARE YOU DOING MKMODS
I'm so fucking lost on this build.......for real


----------



## MKmods (Apr 23, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> WTF ARE YOU DOING MKMODS
> I'm so fucking lost on this build.......for real


the copper blocks will be soldered to the PS. Than I wil drill a hole into the bottom of each one for the copper rods to slide into.
thats how I will connect the PS to the rods.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 23, 2009)

all the power?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 23, 2009)

yep... I just got back, Give me an hour or so and Il post some more picts.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Apr 23, 2009)

you are a God


----------



## MKmods (Apr 23, 2009)

lol, correction... Im the guy God goes to when he cant do it....
(hopefully he knows Im kidding, hides from stray lightning bolts)


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 23, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> WTF ARE YOU DOING MKMODS
> I'm so fucking lost on this build.......for real



lol this is way over my head too. But I'm not gonna lie to looks super amazing.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 23, 2009)

MKmods said:


> yep... I just got back, Give me an hour or so and Il post some more picts.



ok


----------



## MKmods (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks BrooksyX... 
The last Enzo heatsink showed up, dam these look nice





Ok I thought about a big piece of chewing gum to use as the TIM




But I havent read any studies as to gum's effectiveness of heat transfer...

So out comes the saw





look, it fits....





Ok on to the copper blocks for the PS.. Back in a bit....


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 23, 2009)

So the heat sink will pretty much just be attached by thermalpaste?


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 23, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> So the heat sink will pretty much just be attached by thermalpaste?



I thought he said thermal adhesive earlier? If he used adhesive the sinks aren't gonna come off.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 23, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> I thought he said thermal adhesive? If he used adhesive the sinks aren't gonna come off.



Ah ok. Makes sense now.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 24, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> So the heat sink will pretty much just be attached by thermalpaste?



I was gonna use gum but it wouldnt transfer heat good, also when it got warm it made my comp sell sweet and I kept getting hungry....

With my builds there is no way I would trust tape to hold a solid copper heatsink if it fell off it would destroy the comp.
So I started using this a while ago and it works excellent
http://www.svc.com/arsiltherad.html

Arctic makes 2 different versions, I use the better one. (more $$) I remember reading quite a while ago if you mix about 10% of AS-5 with the epoxy it sticks well and is removeable.

Im too chicken to try it.

Here is an old heatsink I removed a few years ago...





That epoxy REALLY sticks good (poor memory chip)

*Thanks A Cheese Danish for bringing that up so there is no mistake..*


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for clearing that up for me 
May have to keep this in mind

Edit: lol I just noticed that the heatsink also took a nice piece of hardware with it!


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 24, 2009)

Sick looking so far MK! Very sick! reading it threw now!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 24, 2009)

Jealousy - I have it.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 24, 2009)

Thx WL..

Ok I got one block done (5V one)
Here it is soldered to the PCB





I drilled 2 intersecting holes, 1 is for the copper rod that will stick through the mobo tray and the other one I tapped with 6-32 threads to allow an allen set screw to tighten against the rod to make contact but be removeable as well.

Insert the rod





I am using a red case screw right now but it will be removed and a small set screw will replace it.

Think of the copper blocks as feet that will support the PS onto the mobo tray (but I will be using a thin piece of plastic between them and the mobo tray as the Carbonfiber conducts electricity)

Now I need to do the 12V-1, 12V-2, Ground and 3.3V ones.....


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 24, 2009)

looks pretty nice man.


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 24, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Think of the copper blocks as feet that will support the PS onto the mobo tray (but I will be using a thin piece of plastic between them and the mobo tray as the Carbonfiber conducts electricity)



How hot is it going to be between them and the mobo tray? You might have to think of the type of plastic to use between them....



MKmods said:


> Now I need to do the 12V-1, 12V-2, Ground and 3.3V ones.....



good luck with this... (not that u need it...)


----------



## MKmods (Apr 24, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> How hot is it going to be between them and the mobo tray? You might have to think of the type of plastic to use between them....
> good luck with this... (not that u need it...)



thats an excellent question I tested it with my laser temp meter and it was no prob. For the plastic most of the PSs that I have dis assembled over the years have a sheet of plastic between the PCB and floor.. I just cut a piece of it.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 24, 2009)

I thought you were going carbon fiber?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 24, 2009)

I am but it is conductive. I will be putting a thick polyurethane coating (adds depth, shininess as well as insulates ) the plastic is just to be safe.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 24, 2009)

Kkk


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 24, 2009)

you are on the right track, man!


----------



## vladmire (Apr 24, 2009)

can't wait to see the finished product! good job mate..


----------



## MKmods (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks Vlad, welcome to the thread


----------



## Arrakis9 (Apr 25, 2009)

awesome mods, looking forward to seeing the end result. subscribed!


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 26, 2009)

hi MK! managed any work over the weekend?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 26, 2009)

I am fiddeling with my PC Power & Cooling 510, Since I got the AMD 940 I may use the 510 to OC the crap out of this comp.

PS: tzitzibp, nice 3DMark06 scores on ur comp...I got to the 13-14k range and am looking forward to getting a bit more with the 940.


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey Hows the mod going it looks amazing...the best part is that you havent given up!


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 27, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I am fiddeling with my PC Power & Cooling 510, Since I got the AMD 940 I may use the 510 to OC the crap out of this comp.



go for it!



MKmods said:


> PS: tzitzibp, nice 3DMark06 scores on ur comp...I got to the 13-14k range and am looking forward to getting a bit more with the 940.



thanks, man! I am looking on breaking 24k, but my 4870s don't OC well when the QX is over 4.2ghz...cry:


----------



## MKmods (Apr 27, 2009)

Welcome to the thread Arrakis+9 and <<Onafets>>...

Ok here is what the 510 looked like in the beginning





Here it is in an earlier mod with the wiring unwrapped





So far I have got this





Things done so far
Removed all the big wiring
Shortened all the internal wiring and sleeved it
Rerouted the control wiring (this PS has 3 controls to adjust the 3.3,5 and 12V rails externally)


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 27, 2009)

lots of respect, man!

I know a lot of people who have minor modded a psu (including myself), but you are the only one that trully mods the hell out of this psu and not just replace the fan or shorten the outer cables....

btw, talking about fans...are you putting back that 80mm fan or changing it ?
 and if you are changing it... what to?

.... and is that caging going back on? cause if it not... then you could get a couple of low profile 100mm fans and keep it pefectly cool and quiet!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 27, 2009)

I will be running a pair of 80s to cool the PS. I will design a tunnel to duct air from one side to the other .
The original 510 case was thrown out a long time ago and honestly it was too crowded to be efficient. (the 510 is one freaking awesome PS quality wise, just needed a bit of help in the wiring,cooling dept)


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 27, 2009)

Jealous? Yes iam.

Want one? Yes i do.

Worship? I think so.

Well done mate, looking good. I just wish i had your talents when i started my desk. Keep up the good work. 

I think i speak for everyone when i say: "More Pictures!"


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 27, 2009)

MKmods said:


> The original 510 case was thrown out a long time ago a



I should have known...


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 27, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> I think i speak for everyone when i say: "More Pictures!"



at least 3 per day! (feed us one every 8 hours to cure the addiction)


----------



## MKmods (Apr 27, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Jealous? Yes iam.
> 
> Want one? Yes i do.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words MP...

You are way ahead of where I was at your age, Keep it up and you can surpass me quite easily.


tzitzibp said:


> at least 3 per day! (feed us one every 8 hours to cure the addiction)


usually when I do a log the comp has been finished and its just a matter of posting picts. This one is quite a bit different in I am building it real time. (as well as all the rest of things going on)

I will focus a bit more on this comp this week so there should be some good bits to post.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Apr 27, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Jealous? Yes iam.
> 
> Want one? Yes i do.
> 
> Worship? I think so.



+1

+1

and guess what?

+1!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 27, 2009)

welcome back Odin Eidolon, how was the trip?


----------



## Silverel (Apr 27, 2009)

I missed things like this. 

That's a helluva hefty serving of awesome-sauce covered pwn-cakes.

subbd!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 27, 2009)

Glad ur back to Silverel


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Apr 27, 2009)

MKmods said:


> welcome back Odin Eidolon, how was the trip?



awesome, thanks mate! i missed lots of updates here.. damn Mark you are working fast!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 27, 2009)

lol, I figured I better actually finish one for a change...Glad you got off the mountain safely

OK on to the updates, here is a shot of the underside of the mobo tray with 2 of the copper rods sticking through





This is just to explain my idea better it is not finished. Notice the rods have grommets insulating them from the mobo tray, they are labeled with the voltages they will supply.

Here is a shot with the 510 PS and showing the small SS Allen set screws





Since the ground also is a ground for 12V, 5V and 3.3V outputs its gonna be a 6ga rod (can handle 70A) where as the others will be either 10Ga (30A) or 8Ga (40A) depending on the requirements of the comp.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 27, 2009)

here is a shot showing the fans, Im gonna separate the rear PS section from the front section but with no wires notice how much room there now is





Not only does this PS have an extra bit of power and the ability to rais and lower the individual rales but it is also a single rail so wiring will be even simpler. I can get rid of the 12-2 copper rail.


----------



## _jM (Apr 28, 2009)

MK... you are an artist my brotha! Beautiful work man... Im getting so excited  watching the progress. Have you been able to run any tests so far?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 28, 2009)

I need to Carbonfiber the tray first (takes a couple days), doing that now so should have it running by this weekend.


----------



## Urbklr (Apr 28, 2009)

Beautiful.

You are a genius man, you should start your own modding company or something, your shit is awesome! Can not wait till the weekend to see everything running


----------



## MKmods (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks Urbklr and welcome to the thread.

The prob with the company is it would cost way too much to do for others...Thats why I do these threads so you guys will do it on ur own.
(oh yea, its fun as hell too)


----------



## BOBDBONE (Apr 28, 2009)

Looking good Mark.

I still don't know how you can do such detailed work with those giant bear claws of yours. 

Are you going to hit any lans at all soon?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 28, 2009)

hey Bob glad you stopped by.. Still waiting for you to post a few picts of the ant farm comp.
(no one would believe it)


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 28, 2009)

MKmods said:


> The prob with the company is it would cost way too much to do for others...Thats why I do these threads so you guys will do it on ur own.
> (oh yea, its fun as hell too)



I have thought about a mod company, but unfortunately there is no market in this small Greek town of mine.... as for your argument, about the cost being too high to do for others... is true, to an extend, however if someone would buy an MK modded PC  then he/she would buy something unique in appearance and detail... almost a piece of hi-tec art!

If the market is there, try to think of ways to produce certain mods efficiently and with low cost (sort of... mass customized!) and spend you time and effort on more serious modding. Choosing which mods can be easily repeated and which Not, is yours to work on!


----------



## BOBDBONE (Apr 28, 2009)

MKmods said:


> hey Bob glad you stopped by.. Still waiting for you to post a few picts of the ant farm comp.
> (no one would believe it)



Yea yea I know - I'll get it on here. I was in Phoenix for a while soaking up some sunshine. The rain in Seattle, or should I say snow (Easter), is getting me down!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 28, 2009)

lol, I got tired of waiting Bob...
Guys go take a look at this mod
http://www.pdxlan.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=7276


----------



## _jM (Apr 28, 2009)

MKmods said:


> lol, I got tired of waiting Bob...
> Guys go take a look at this mod
> http://www.pdxlan.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=7276



Wow Bob.. that's amazing work. Very original.. first ant-farm pc mod I've seen.Very nice
Approximately.. how long did that mod take you?


----------



## BOBDBONE (Apr 28, 2009)

_jM said:


> Wow Bob.. that's amazing work. Very original.. first ant-farm pc mod I've seen.Very nice
> Approximately.. how long did that mod take you?





Thanks _jM  

It took 3 weeks. I was trapped indoors because of snow so I had nothing better to do.


----------



## iBeer&Knife (May 2, 2009)

that's so f*cken fantastin ^^ 
when will it get finished ?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 2, 2009)

um...
3 more weeks?


----------



## King Wookie (May 3, 2009)

I've always wondered if pc components were engineered properly, and not just by a book keeper.

Thx Mark for giving us a peek at what we would have. 

Your copper busses are so like what we used for high end hi-fi projects and in the big P.A. amps.


----------



## MKmods (May 3, 2009)

Thanks KW, I will look into them for some tips...

I have been rebuilding the front end on my neighbors new truck the last few days, but should be done this afternoon so I can get back to work. (I miss gaming)

I built this yesterday, its half the mold for the CF mobo tray.





I was gonna laminate the CF on the alum tray but had adhesion probs and it just didnt look cool enough so I decided to make a pure CF Tray assembly.


----------



## crazy pyro (May 3, 2009)

Sweet mod, I'd love to do something like this for my Design and Technology A-Level but I'd inevitably end up blowing up endless bits of kit. Still an EPIC mod, that ant one is also completely awesome, I'd be a mass murderer if I did that (I tried to have an actual ant farm a few years ago, it didn't end well. Getting a bunch of ants to write TPU in the side of a case though.... Damn you making me want to do this kind of thing!
If I stay at my current school I'll probably be making a post asking for ideas for building a case from scratch, may be asking for your help (my current school lets you choose what to do, the other place I might go makes you do clocks or chairs etc.).


----------



## tzitzibp (May 3, 2009)

MKmods said:


> (I miss gaming)



So do I...



MKmods said:


> I built this yesterday, its half the mold for the CF mobo tray.
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/Picture003-5.jpg
> 
> I was gonna laminate the CF on the alum tray but had adhesion probs and it just didnt look cool enough so I decided to make a pure CF Tray assembly.



Question! : are you going to need holes in this tray? cause if you will need holes I think your mold might need adjustments!


----------



## MKmods (May 3, 2009)

lol, when the CF is cured it cuts and drills just like fiberglass.
(that pict is just of the bottom half of the mold)


----------



## tzitzibp (May 3, 2009)

MKmods said:


> lol, when the CF is cured it cuts and drills just like fiberglass.
> (that pict is just of the bottom half of the mold)



thanks for the quick answer!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 4, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> WTF ARE YOU DOING MKMODS
> I'm so fucking lost on this build.......for real



 You and me both!!



MKmods said:


> lol, correction... Im the guy God goes to when he cant do it....
> (hopefully he knows Im kidding, hides from stray lightning bolts)


I'm sure God has a sense of humour! Afterall, he did create the platypus didn't he?

That's insane modding MK!! Subbed, can't wait to see more!!


----------



## MKmods (May 4, 2009)

Thanks crazy pyro and ChaoticAtmosphere and welcome to the thread

I will finish up the mold tomorrow for the mobo tray and shed some more insight to my thoughts..


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 4, 2009)

I want to know how you would make C/F!!
don't they come in sheets?


----------



## MKmods (May 4, 2009)

I am finishing the mold now, later on I will show how I do it. (I am gonna make a molded tray with curves edges)
You can buy flat panels pre made but they are more $ and take the fun out of making it urself.
(my favorite part)

EDIT: OMG! I just found this and it is so helpful (long but very helpful) Serious cheers to the guy that made this video
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8801536764731290932


----------



## Naekuh (May 5, 2009)

seriously your work is absolutely speachless.

Your electrical skills is also absolutely speachless.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 5, 2009)

Naekuh said:


> seriously your work is absolutely speachless.
> 
> Your electrical skills is also absolutely speachless.



I'd say his electrical skills are radically calculated and implemented experimentally.

I'd say his mind is not planned and that leaves me "Speechless".


----------



## MKmods (May 5, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I'd say his electrical skills are radically calculated and implemented experimentally.
> 
> I'd say his mind is not planned and that leaves me "Speechless".



lol, thank you both... 
I have been working on the mold and got the inner piece done, I just need to paint the lower parts surface. The surfaces need to be perfectly smooth so I have about 5 coats of primer (sanding between each coat) so the surface wont leave any marks on the CF.
Here is the mold parts (the black surface is the underside of the mobo tray)






Here is a previous CF panel laying in the mold (was laminated to the alum mobo tray previously shown) It just didnt look good enough so I decided to make a pure CF mobo tray.




(the white parts are the holes where the original Corsair 620 was mounted)

technically when I lay the layers of Carbonfiber inside it will be pressed together and clamped till dry





This is very labor intensive, cutting the parts perfect, waiting for the glue to dry, filling the tiny grooves than coating with multiple coats of paint to make a perfect (as close as possible for me , lol)
Once done the surfaces will be waxed than coated with mold release so hopefully it will separate.....

at least thats the plan...


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 5, 2009)

MKmods said:


> lol, thank you both...
> I have been working on the mold and got the inner piece done, I just need to paint the lower parts surface. The surfaces need to be perfectly smooth so I have about 5 coats of primer (sanding between each coat) so the surface wont leave any marks on the CF.
> Here is the mold parts (the black surface is the underside of the mobo tray)
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/Picture009-2.jpg
> ...



MK...that is sooooo sweet. I'm a cyclist so I know about CF. Watching this thread is a pleasure And I'm looking forward to the final product. Good work Chief!!


----------



## BOBDBONE (May 5, 2009)

Awww nice Mark.

You are like a mad scientist of modding. 

We should join talents and create carbon fiber ants that will rule the world!!!!!! 

Oh wait then we would die too... nevermind.


Seriously though, I am so impressed. If you won't come to you know where then how will I ever see your stuff again? Are there any lans near you? Am I going to have to drive down there and knock on your door?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 5, 2009)

BOBDBONE said:


> Awww nice Mark.
> 
> You are like a mad scientist of modding.
> 
> ...



Carbon fiber ants??? Holy fuck!! It's not bad enough that they're taking over the world in alarming numbers?!? If you and MK get together then that would be the "end all" of Mods ans "the ants" would take over the world.

Now if you can make bees make honey in your case and multiply honey production with CPU power, then you'd both be the maddest scientists of the century!!! 

Then we could all make Mead with our CPU's!!! That would be sweet!


----------



## MKmods (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by Bob..


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 5, 2009)

Please make a Mod that can use processing power to encourage Bees to make more honey to make more mead so we can better humanity one drink at a time!!!!! 

That would be insane...but until then, Carbon Fiber baby!!!


----------



## MKmods (May 5, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Please make a Mod that can use processing power to encourage Bees to make more honey to make more mead so we can better humanity one drink at a time!!!!!
> 
> That would be insane...but until then, Carbon Fiber baby!!!



Ok next mod... now to figure how to get bees to produce and not sting me

I just realized I was gonna use a honeycomb material as the filler of the CF mobo tray....
http://www.acp-composites.com/home.php?cat=256


----------



## <<Onafets>> (May 5, 2009)

Hey, Looks like you've made some progress. Can you teach me one day?

I want to make an all acrylic water loop!


----------



## MKmods (May 6, 2009)

<<Onafets>> said:


> Hey, Looks like you've made some progress. Can you teach me one day?
> 
> I want to make an all acrylic water loop!



sure no prob...Looking forward to a diagram of ur idea and picts.

I finally got the surfaces smooth, now just waiting for the wax and release agent (tomorrow) and Il show how I do the CF tray.

I managed to get 4 good 1 gig sticks of tracers for this (I cant believe I went through 3 different kick ass memories and I havent even started this thing up yet, lol)


BOBDBONE said:


> Awww nice Mark.
> 
> You are like a mad scientist of modding.
> 
> ...


 ur the one who used live animals in ur mod I never would have thought to do that..

Some time this summer lets get together at one of the lans and catch up.


----------



## BOBDBONE (May 6, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Some time this summer lets get together at one of the lans and catch up.




Oh man, definitely. 

You are one of the coolest guys I've ever met. And I do know a LOT of people so that puts you way up there.

For those here that have never met Mark you are really missing out. He is so talented and is willing to share his knowledge for free. That in itself, is priceless.


----------



## MKmods (May 6, 2009)

(us old fogies need to stick together)


----------



## Wile E (May 6, 2009)

I'm just here to snack on the tasty carbon fiber goodness.


----------



## MKmods (May 6, 2009)

glad you stopped by Wile E

Il get some CF goodness started tomorrow....and I was thinking of a removable CF Hdd cage to house the dual 74 gig raptors. Basically they will go 1 above the DVD and 1 below and have a good 80mm fan for cooling and slide out the right side.

So I will be looking for 3 cool 80s for the bottom (2 for the PS and 1 for the Hdds)

Here is a shot showing the GPUs (with displays) and CPU cooler





Im not sure if the fan will intake through the top or exhaust, I did experiments before and there was no diff but I will do a few more while OCing the 940 to see again if there is a big diff before I cut the fan to pieces..


----------



## _jM (May 6, 2009)

Well well.. I'll be damned.. this thing is starting to look like a computer more and more.. Keep up the great work MK! I seriously need MORE PICTURES! Speaking of pix.. wtf is that thing on the VGA's?(not the sli bridge the other thing)...

Either way, damn good work my friend. I'm about to do some more modding very very soon on my new Cosmos S case.. I have been practicing with my wire sleeving on an older PSU. I have a brand new Corsair HX1000W and I want it to be fully sleeved but I don't want to mess up the new unit. Also I have a great deal on a powder coat job too.. I pretty much have to pay for the paint and that's it.

Keep it up MK.. I cant wait for this baby to be finished!


----------



## MKmods (May 6, 2009)

_jM said:


> wtf is that thing on the VGAs?(not the sli bridge the other thing).


Its the 2 displays that come with the video cards
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/GeForce-9600-overclock,2028-8.html
I removed tem from their bulky housings and will be making a custom shroud for them


----------



## icon1 (May 6, 2009)

this build is great and one of a kind!! great idea & superb skills.. waiting for some carbon fiber goodness


----------



## MKmods (May 6, 2009)

Thanks and welcome to the adventure icon1


----------



## tzitzibp (May 6, 2009)

seems I missed out on some good conversation, and some MK tutorials!

My  kid has been ill for the last two days and there was no time for anything else...(I am not doing too good, neither)

Looking forward for the c/f finished result!


----------



## MKmods (May 6, 2009)

hope you both feel better soon...


----------



## MoonPig (May 6, 2009)

Oooo Nice work MK.

What's going to cover it? Acrylic?

Also, i think you should use a fanless heatsink.


----------



## MKmods (May 6, 2009)

*Time will tell, lol*

Ok got the molds all waxed up...4 coats. Than I sprayed on some mold release (lol, perfect for 4/20)






I mixed up some epoxy resin and laid about 6 layers of the carbon fiber





now we wait (24 hours) to see if it worked I was thinking of making one first and seeing if it was cool or not before posting picts but 1- I dont have any extra CF to play with and 2- I want everyone to see "Real Life" and not just something made up.

If this works (or not) we will see it together


MoonPig said:


> Oooo Nice work MK.
> 
> What's going to cover it? Acrylic?
> 
> Also, i think you should use a fanless heatsink.



Thanks MP... I havent decided on the top yet but am open to ideas...

Fanless ?(on the CPU) its a 940 and I will be pushing it a bit so I want a fan with some oomphh (gotta cool the memory mosfets as well)


----------



## mav2000 (May 7, 2009)

Absolutly super stuff...u never fail to amaze with any one of your mods. Even the first one you did is awesome.....wow,


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

lol @ that can "Stoner" ... 

Cant wait MK, Looking gurd. May i suggest a Scythe Ninja with 2 120mm Fans? Got one on my E8600 (with no fans) and 4GHz, never goes above 50c and idles at 30c!


----------



## MKmods (May 7, 2009)

Thanks guys.... I couldnt wait any longer so I took the mold off this morning

the poor mold didnt survive. Even with the wax and mold release it was really tough to open the mold (probably due to all the corners)





Lucky for me Carbon fiber is 1000X tougher than particle board...Since I am quite impatient I threw it on the oven and baked it for 4 hours at 225F and its amazingly sturdy yet weighs about 6oz.





I still need to trim it than throw some clear on it (will give it much more depth) But you should get the idea of whats going on..

By the way , Yea for us it worked!


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

awww *sad face*

Giving it another go?


----------



## MKmods (May 7, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> awww *sad face*
> 
> Giving it another go?



LOL, dont be sad it worked...(sorry MP I hadent posted the picts yet)


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

You bitch! 

lol.

Made me think it didn't work... 

Well, i suppose im happy now... Meanie.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 7, 2009)

I have two questions...
1, whats between those sheets? Acrylic?
2, are those sheets made of fabric?


----------



## MKmods (May 7, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> You bitch!
> 
> lol.
> 
> ...



lol...


h3llb3nd4 said:


> I have two questions...
> 1, whats between those sheets? Acrylic?
> 2, are those sheets made of fabric?



I think experts would use 1 layer of CF than a layer of the filler than 1 more layer of the carbonfiber (most efficient use of the material $$) but since I already had a bunch of the material from quite a while ago (been doing this for a few years) just sitting here it is 6 layers of carbon fiber material (no fillers).  
http://www.acp-composites.com/home.php?cat=256

OK here is a shot showing the cloth and Epoxy I used




This type of Epoxy is new for me. I got it because it has 3 different hardeners (slow, med, fast) so I am able to vary the curing time depending on the temps..

Basically I laid 1 piece into the mold, spread some epoxy on it and allowed it to soak in, than I added another layer and more epoxy. I added some scraps to the corners to act as stiffeners and finally another nice full piece to cover it all. Than I put the top piece of the mold on and weighed it down with a big paint can to press it all flat.


----------



## DaMulta (May 7, 2009)

O no

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imppzBYinp8

D had an Idea he would like to share with Mk!


----------



## MKmods (May 7, 2009)

lol....Can you imaging lugging a concrete comp from 1 lan to another....


h3llb3nd4 said:


> so you basically just pressed them together without anything glueing them together?



I mixed up 6oz of the epoxy and 1.5 of the hardener  and spread it out on each layer...(making sure to give it time to soak in to the material)

In a million years I could never do a tut this good... Here is a pro doing it.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8801536764731290932


----------



## NJHC (May 7, 2009)

Very nice brother!!!!

Can't wait to see it finished. SFF is next on my list.

Just have a few other builds to complete first.


----------



## DaMulta (May 7, 2009)

MKmods said:


> lol....Can you imaging lugging a concrete comp from 1 lan to another....


----------



## MKmods (May 7, 2009)

ok trimmed the tray to fit. Basically the mobo tray will mount the mobo and PS to it. That assembly will be removable by 4 screws, 2 in the front 2 in the rear.





The Hdds and DVD will remain attached to the lower alum shell


----------



## DanishDevil (May 7, 2009)

It's starting to come together very nicely!  Are you leaving the aluminum bare or will you be painting it?


----------



## MKmods (May 7, 2009)

definitely painting will be involved.....


----------



## Scrizz (May 7, 2009)

awww man. look what I've been missing
awesome stuff as always MK
love all you're "Projects"

#1 MKmods Fan!

so where are you going to mount the HDDs?


----------



## MKmods (May 7, 2009)

I am mounting them sideways (1 above the DVD and 1 below) in a Cf cage with a fan.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 7, 2009)

MKmods said:


> definitely painting will be involved.....



May I be so blunt as to ask the color choice?


----------



## Scrizz (May 7, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I am mounting them sideways (1 above the DVD and 1 below) in a Cf cage with a fan.



You mentioned they were going to be in a removable cage?


----------



## MKmods (May 7, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> You mentioned they were going to be in a removable cage?


yep will slide out the right side.



DanishDevil said:


> May I be so blunt as to ask the color choice?


Black? not really sure... any ideas?


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 7, 2009)

red - red and black go well anyway.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 7, 2009)

Well you've got an awful lot of color choices to match on the motherboard   Gigabyte's slogan is "Taste the Rainbow" isn't it? 

I wonder if something that looked like copper would be any good.  I've had the idea before, but it might not look as nice as I think it would   It would definitely accentuate the PSU "wiring" though.


----------



## MKmods (May 7, 2009)

all the PS wiring will be hidden (between the mobo n mobo tray) the mobo is an ASRock tri SLI one...


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

Seconded on the Red and Black, same as my Lanbox.

Also, you putting the SATA cables with a 90* on the mobo and going straight toward the bottom of the board then through the tray? Super clean.

And i think you should use 4 sticks, it 'looks' better than 2 sticks. 

And defiantly tri-sli then fold for TPU    lol.


----------



## Duxx (May 8, 2009)

Well there went 20 minutes reading through 11 pages of God-ness.  I always am late to the party but holy shit that is amazing.  I only wish my intro to EE class taught me something useful to do that!  Bravo man, bravo.


----------



## MKmods (May 8, 2009)

I picked up 4 older Crucial tracers 1066s on ebay, just waiting for the idiot to ship them (paid on the 1st)

Satas may be soldered to the back of the mobo (lol, havent tried it yet)

Thanks for stopping by Duxx


----------



## BrooksyX (May 8, 2009)

I say go for it MK! I wanna see the sata ports on the bottom!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 8, 2009)

Really looking nice MK...poor particle board...what is important is that the CF is intact and looking swell!! 


As far as color....I'd say red and Metallic Black (and use red as an outline, that would look sick!!)


----------



## MKmods (May 8, 2009)

lol, looks like there will be some red in the future (too bad I didnt keep my 4830s)


----------



## alexp999 (May 8, 2009)

This might have been mentioned before, but this seems to have left the domain of SFF now, it seems more like a PC/console hybrid, as it seems once its built, not a lot is going to be replaceable.

Sweet mod tho. Your work astounds me as always. The biggest mod I'm doing is fitting a relay switch to control my cathodes


----------



## MoonPig (May 8, 2009)

Lol, soldering SATA? Is that possible? If it is... Damn!


----------



## alexp999 (May 8, 2009)

You can solder pretty much anything if you think about it. Ports are there to make it easy to swap and change


----------



## MKmods (May 8, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> This might have been mentioned before, but this seems to have left the domain of SFF now, it seems more like a PC/console hybrid, as it seems once its built, not a lot is going to be replaceable.
> 
> Sweet mod tho. Your work astounds me as always. The biggest mod I'm doing is fitting a relay switch to control my cathodes



This case is smaller than the original Microfly (using a mATX mobo) My thought is to make the mobo easily separate from the PS and mobo tray.

When I showed my other SFF comps at Lans it was a bit of a pain to constantly have to disassemble it over and over to show off its insides. This one will be able to be compleately disassembled in less than a min....


MoonPig said:


> Lol, soldering SATA? Is that possible? If it is... Damn!


yes (I hope so)


----------



## alexp999 (May 8, 2009)

Nice, but your screwed if you ever want to change the mobo.


----------



## MKmods (May 8, 2009)

not really I just solder the copper rails to the new mobo, everything stays the same.


----------



## alexp999 (May 8, 2009)

Yeah but if you go the whole hog and solder sata cables etc. It will be a real PIA to unsolder, move and resolder everything.

Usually SFF is just a small version of ATX, so stuff is still easily replaceable. This is more like a laptop or console, where everything is made to measure.

Thats all I was getting at


----------



## MKmods (May 8, 2009)

well one thing with me is I definitely wont be upgrading my mobo or CPU anytime soon. (TRI SLI and 940 will have to make due, lol)

And honestly less than a week after this is done I will be making the next version


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 8, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Nice, but your screwed if you ever want to change the mobo.



MK is into this stuff....and chances of frying a Mobo when your this good is slim.

We're so used to using connectors and the such...Guilty as charged!!!! 

MK has other ideas and it is very clear in this thread.


----------



## MKmods (May 8, 2009)

*Actually my thoughts/designs are not so much in the realm of practicality (like the $800 mobo tray) But more of a chance for those with open minds to explore the possibilities...*

Ok this is funny (not really).. I got a pair of Sparkle Calibre 9600GTs for this build...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814187023
I got them last month and they have been sitting till today. I plugged the external display box an the cards wouldnt work. I remove the digital display and the cards work fine...I go to Newegg and they say to bug off as I bought the cards 38 days ago (only have a 30 day warranty) 
So I sent a message to Sparkle and guess what I get back....

Quote:
"Dear Customer,
Please provide us more detail about your computer and the problem.
And also if you want to do SLI with 2 of this cards, 620W (which you mention us the power wattages on the phone) is not enough, we will suggest at least 800W or higher.
Thanks
Tech support"

Apparently the Corsair 620 is not enough to run a pair of 9600GTs...
(even though I have been using a 400 for over a year)

I cant believe the people allowed to work for Tech Support....

I am now looking for a couple of new cards... anyone want a Cheap pair of 9600GTs?....


----------



## Scrizz (May 8, 2009)

lol 800 jeez


----------



## MKmods (May 8, 2009)

lol, good thing I didnt have Sparkle 280s....(I would need a new 1,000,000 watt PS)


----------



## Duxx (May 8, 2009)

Wow.... they must be desperate for tech support over there or something.  I might have a friend who could use one...


----------



## tzitzibp (May 8, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Ok this is funny (not really).. I got a pair of Sparkle Calibre 9600GTs for this build...
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814187023
> I got them last month and they have been sitting till today. I plugged the external display box an the cards wouldnt work. I remove the digital display and the cards work fine...I go to Newegg and they say to bug off as I bought the cards 38 days ago (only have a 30 day warranty)
> So I sent a message to Sparkle and guess what I get back....
> ...



are they serious?
I run a pair of 9600gt on an Enermax  450watt psu, for over a year!
although, i have to mention that they were both passive cooled, as they were used on a media centre PC... Still, a good quality PSU can provide enough juice for these toys, anyday!

btw, I don't think its the peoples' working at tech support fault... it's a common company policy to blame a psu, when their product is no good! I had the same responce when I contacted Asus, with same problem on a 8800GTX powered, initially, by a tagan 600w! finally they admited that there was a power connector problem! go figure!:shadedshu


----------



## mlee49 (May 8, 2009)

Yes I want one of your cards!!! Too bad I have no money!

Better beef up my psu, my Corsair 750W wont cut dual 9600GT's.


----------



## icon1 (May 8, 2009)

MKmods said:


> *Actually my thoughts/designs are not so much in the realm of practicality (like the $800 mobo tray) But more of a chance for those with open minds to explore the possibilities...*
> 
> Ok this is funny (not really).. I got a pair of Sparkle Calibre 9600GTs for this build...
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814187023
> ...



darn!! my hx620W runs 9800gtx+ in sli w/ no problems at all..  before i upgraded to HX1000W for my gtx285.. The corsair HX620W is more than enough for 9600GTs in SLI


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 8, 2009)

I wonder what EVGA would have said under the same circumstances.


----------



## Scrizz (May 8, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I wonder what EVGA would have said under the same circumstances.



why don't you ask them


----------



## BOBDBONE (May 8, 2009)

Looking great Mark.

Do you think wax paper would help if used when trying to keep from destroying the mold?

This is looking sweet dude. Can you make me a pc to fit in my wallet?


----------



## MKmods (May 8, 2009)

I will try that when I do the HDD rack Bob...Good idea.


----------



## Arrakis9 (May 8, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I am now looking for a couple of new cards... anyone want a Cheap pair of 9600GTs?....



i might want one of them depending on how much your asking


----------



## MKmods (May 13, 2009)

OK big question now....I have been using 9600GTs (in SLI) for quite a while and have been happy..

My mobos have been X8 (2.0) on the PCI X slots so the 9600s were just fine...I never turn up the AA and other baloney on my 24 (1920 X 1200)..

I have tried 9800GTXs in  3 way SLI but it was a waste to me (2 is fine but 3 is just pissing $$ away) so I was thinking of upgrading my GPUs (+ im pissed at Sparkle and their poor ass CS)

I think the mobo I have will run X16 on 2 of the slots so getting a bigger card would be cool, also I will be using a AMD 940 (never had a cool ass CPU before).

So I am wondering if I should get a pair of 260/275s for my asrock mobo
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157134

Also I just picked up one of these (so I can have a back up comp)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138130R

so are HD4770s are such a big jump over the 9600s its worth 2 of them in Crossfire? (I was thinking of 4890s but the biostar mobo is only x8 on the 2 slots)

So whats up?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 13, 2009)

That Biostar has 790FX NB and SB750...I'd go 2 x HD 4870. It's all AMD anyway and work well together. I've heard nothing but good things about 2 4870's in Crossfire.


----------



## MKmods (May 13, 2009)

the prob is its x8 on the pci X slots and there is a loss with high end cards (with mid ones like the 9600 its not noticeable)


----------



## Scrizz (May 13, 2009)

don't forget it's pcie 2.0


----------



## domy85 (May 13, 2009)

MKmods said:


> the prob is its x8 on the pci X slots and there is a loss with high end cards (with mid ones like the 9600 its not noticeable)



I would definetly go crossfire 4770's. Prob cheaper and games with AA will run better than nvidia gpu's at high resolutions 1920x1200 like I am, true story. Not to break any bridges but xbit labs did a great review on it. Check it out http://xbitlabs.com/articles/video/display/radeon-hd4770.html

Not sure how much performance in bandwidth you will lose from 16x to 8x, but thats a huge jump in technology there so either way you look at it......


----------



## MKmods (May 13, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> don't forget it's pcie 2.0


 Thanks Scrizz, I saw that.

http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/1472/intel_p45_vs_x48_crossfire_performance/index.html

(says that perf is lost when using the 4870s in crossfire)


----------



## DanishDevil (May 13, 2009)

I'm running a single GTX260 off of an 8x 2.0 slot and I haven't seen anything indicating that I've got it bottlenecked.


----------



## MKmods (May 13, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I'm running a single GTX260 off of an 8x 2.0 slot and I haven't seen anything indicating that I've got it bottlenecked.



My Nvidia mobo is x16 by 2 in sli so for Nvidia I am ok....

But I dont want to lose even 1% in perf (especially if I am gonna have to struggle to pay for them with the 4870s).

Thanks Domy85 for the link (one benefit with the 4770s is I wont need a diff PS)


----------



## domy85 (May 13, 2009)

MKmods said:


> http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/1472/intel_p45_vs_x48_crossfire_performance/index.html
> 
> (says that perf is lost when using the 4870s in crossfire)



Interesting, I know the 4850x2 will beat out 2 4870's in crossfire. Cant go wrong with 1 dual video card.


----------



## MKmods (May 13, 2009)

domy85 said:


> Interesting, I know the 4850x2 will beat out 2 4870's in crossfire. Cant go wrong with 1 dual video card.



Im kind of retarded when it comes to GPUs (I REALLY like to see multiple ones)

My DREAM was to see 4 cards in the comp... but I cant find anyone that says it was a good idea (or even works)


----------



## Odin Eidolon (May 13, 2009)

MKmods said:


> the prob is its x8 on the pci X slots and there is a loss with high end cards (with mid ones like the 9600 its not noticeable)



pcix 2.0 8x has the same bandwidth as pci-ex 1.0 16x (8GB/s).
 Personally i dont think this will slow your pc down so much. I saw the review, but it seems to me its a bit crappy, too much of a difference between the two platforms, even 50%. its simply too much.
 with a couple of 4770, even if the p45 board slow them down a bit, you'll still get the best perf/price ratio, and mind that they overclock like beasts, they are cool and quiet. And they're 40nm, and this is damn sexy! 
but if you're a heavy gamer and dont want any compromize go for a couple of 275 if you like. nice cards too. Whay resolution do you use? for anything under 1680x1050 i'd keep the 9600s, between 1680x1050 and 1920x1200 2x4770, above the 275 will be fine. The corsair hx620 will be fine for any of those configuration IMHO, even if you oc the processor a bit. with the 940 heavily oced and a couple 275 oced maybe you'll need more. I have used the TX550 with an oced e8500, a 4850 and a 4870 together. single HDD and ODD, only 2gigs of memory, and some fans.

only my opinion of course, i'm sure there is alot of people who know this stuff better than me.


----------



## kenkickr (May 13, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Im kind of retarded when it comes to GPUs (I REALLY like to see multiple ones)
> 
> My DREAM was to see 4 cards in the comp... but I cant find anyone that says it was a good idea (or even works)



I learned the hard way.  I had dual 3870X2's and no scaling at all!!  That's why I went down to the 4830's and they actually perform better than the X2's(overclocked of course).


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 13, 2009)

Odin Eidolon said:


> pcix 2.0 8x has the same bandwidth as pci-ex 1.0 16x (8GB/s).
> Personally i dont think this will slow your pc down so much. I saw the review, but it seems to me its a bit crappy, too much of a difference between the two platforms, even 50%. its simply too much.



I agree...could be CPU limitations. I found the review to be a bit vague myself.

EDIT: I agree with you Mark, 3 or even 4 Gpu's is overkill and a waste of $$$ (for those who don't have $$$ to waste of course)...My board can take 4 but most I'll ever go is 2. (Which btw, is going to happen Monday when I get my second HD3870 )


----------



## Scrizz (May 13, 2009)

well personally I'm still w8ing for moar pics of the case!


----------



## MKmods (May 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all ur replies...(especially on ur review opinions)



Scrizz said:


> well personally I'm still w8ing for moar pics of the case!


Thx Scrizz, I am helping my neighbor install a stereo today/tom but I will get the mobo/PS mounted this weekend and post up some picts. 

EDIT:I am looking like I may go with the 4770s (I had the 4830s and they seemed similar to the 9600s to me but I think the 4770s may be more in line with the comp(small/efficient) and I am not looking forward to butchering another PS for upgraded cards

Thanks domy and odin


----------



## Wile E (May 13, 2009)

domy85 said:


> Interesting, I know the 4850x2 will beat out 2 4870's in crossfire. Cant go wrong with 1 dual video card.



A 4850X2 does not beat 2 4870's in Crossfire, unless somebody really screwed the pooch on the 2 x 4870 test by bottlenecking the crap out of it.

But, talking of multi GPU scaling, I have found that at 1920x1200, having the 4870 1G added to my 4870X2 make very little difference in most games, except for really demanding games like Crysis.


----------



## MKmods (May 13, 2009)

Wile E said:


> A 4850X2 does not beat 2 4870's in Crossfire, unless somebody really screwed the pooch on the 2 x 4870 test by bottlenecking the crap out of it.
> 
> But, talking of multi GPU scaling, I have found that at 1920x1200, having the 4870 1G added to my 4870X2 make very little difference in most games, except for really demanding games like Crysis.



The thing is "In domy85s opinion it did" and thats the kind of input I like..Not all of us are mad OCers or volt modders so I like when people give "their" opinions. 

Add to that x8, x16 and second cards dont seem to be pushed as much as the master card is etc...

Just like you said adding a 4870 to your 4870X2 did little (nice tidbit). Value matters to me (thats why I am not contemplating Tri sli (just a waste)


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 14, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> well personally I'm still w8ing for moar pics of the case!



Me three!!


----------



## MKmods (May 14, 2009)

Ive been outside making a sub box for the neighbor kids truck all day..

The ATI mobo showed up today and its really nice, 90deg satas (way easier to hide), mobo is narrower than reg ones (shows off more CF goodness) and GPUs have 2 slots between them (ASRock only has 1 so big coolers are tight)






Here is a shot of the front, I will be using my Imon Ultra Bay where the DVD reg goes. The DVD will be below and behind the handle (handle in down position covers the DVD slot)






I am thinking of covering the face with CF but not sure yet....

Also waiting for better coolers on the 4770s (I really hate the 1960s George Jetson style coolers)


----------



## kenkickr (May 14, 2009)

Mk, this is going to look so yummy and delicious once done!  Keep up the awesome work(and pics)


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 14, 2009)

Wow...nice job on the CF, lookin real good...That'll also be sweet with the IMON...will you be using it or is it ornamental?


----------



## BOBDBONE (May 14, 2009)

Looking great Mark.

Will you please clean up that work bench? It's driving me insane!!

Why yes I do have OCD. At least place things perfectly square in the background so I don't stress. Thank you.


----------



## Scrizz (May 14, 2009)

BOBDBONE said:


> Looking great Mark.
> 
> Will you please clean up that work bench? It's driving me insane!!
> 
> Why yes I do have OCD. At least place things perfectly square in the background so I don't stress. Thank you.



lol 

keep it up and thanks for the pics


----------



## MKmods (May 14, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Wow...nice job on the CF, lookin real good...That'll also be sweet with the IMON...will you be using it or is it ornamental?



It is a pretty cool device.. It makes the comp completely remote control, keeps track of music,movies,dvds and is just a lot of fun to mess with.


BOBDBONE said:


> Looking great Mark.
> Will you please clean up that work bench? It's driving me insane!!
> Why yes I do have OCD. At least place things perfectly square in the background so I don't stress. Thank you.



glad you stopped by Bob...Il get right on organizing the bench (didnt say anything about the floor or closet though)


----------



## tzitzibp (May 14, 2009)

thanks for the pics, MK!

Nice choise of components... 

and needless to say...great work in every respect

btw, the iMon is a great tool as well as an IR receiver!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 15, 2009)

Very nice work on the carbon fiber man! Looks really wicked!



MKmods said:


> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/Picture034.jpg
> 
> I am thinking of covering the face with CF but not sure yet....



I think the front would look really good with carbon fiber imo.
Especially if it went diagonal


----------



## MKmods (May 15, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Very nice work on the carbon fiber man! Looks really wicked!
> I think the front would look really good with carbon fiber imo.
> Especially if it went diagonal



Il give it a try (and make sure you get the credit, or the razzing)

I was going to go with a pair of 4850s from TPU but I have a friend that has a 4870 he will give me 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102825

and with 1920 X 1200 apparently its better then the 512s...(not to mention Crossfire and me arent the best of friends)
I thought of the 4850 X2 but it would stick out the side of the case...

*anyone think the 4870 is a bad idea? speak up now as tomorrow I will pick it up....*


----------



## Wile E (May 15, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Il give it a try (and make sure you get the credit, or the razzing)
> 
> I was going to go with a pair of 4850s from TPU but I have a friend that has a 4870 he will give me
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102825
> ...



But I bet you could make that look really frikin cool somehow. lol.

And no, the 4870 1GB is a good idea. Should play most things well at 1920x1200. You'd need a second one for the more demanding games tho.


----------



## MKmods (May 15, 2009)

I actually thought of that (could exhaust some heat out the other side)

Is it worth it?

LOL, COD4 and Starcraft are my games.....(Im not so demanding)

I should have picked up the DFI mobo (X16 times 2) but this is what I have to work with
(and honestly I really like Biostar, they have been good to me)


----------



## Wile E (May 15, 2009)

In terms of performance over the single 1GB 4870 in CoD4, not worth it.

In terms of turning your case into some crazy Frankenmod, with video cards sticking out of it, only you can be the judge of that. lol.


----------



## MKmods (May 15, 2009)

lol,thanks Wile E.

If there was a chance 2 of them would work I think it would be cool. But I like the idea of the nice cooler on the 4870 and honestly to me the 4890 is $235 more (4870 is free) so value wise its not that hard a decision to make..


----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 15, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Il give it a try (and make sure you get the credit, or the razzing)
> 
> *anyone think the 4870 is a bad idea? speak up now as tomorrow I will pick it up....*



 Alright!
And I have to agree with Wile, the 4870 is a good idea


----------



## MKmods (May 15, 2009)

LOL, this stuff is like crack....I just picked up one of these
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136057R

I started looking at the Biostar mobo and there is no place to put my Asus D1 and with the DFI there are a bunch of extra options (X16 times 2, X16 X8 X8 and even X16 X8 and x8Physics (sounds cool if it works))

Looks like its gonna be another month of ramen


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 15, 2009)

MKmods said:


> LOL, this stuff is like crack.



Yes....but you won't re-mortgage your house for it!!!



MKmods said:


> Looks like its gonna be another month of ramen



It's all hotdogs and mustard for me!! I buy bulk mustard!!!! (and onions)


----------



## MKmods (May 17, 2009)

mmmm... hotdogs with mustard and onions, throw on some sharp chedder and its a winner...

Ok back to the mod, it has transformed (again) This time its the last time (I have bankrupted myself and now on to the family Thanks Mom and Pete)

Ok same case, new mobo DFI LP DK 790FXB-M2RSH (many more options) and I got a pair of 1gig 4870s.

When the second 4870 and mobo gets here (tues or wed) I will check it for actual power draw to deside on the PS (im thinking the 400 watter is a no go here)

I also came up with a new idea on the wiring, when i built my special Tri SLI SFF comp for Nvision I made it completely modular (DVD, HDDs,mobo,PS everything) I was hiding that concept but may do it with this one..

While I was waking up I came up with a cool name/theme, I was looking at the "Dark" on the box of the mobo and how I have re done this so many times so far and thought "Phoenix" so I thought it would be cool to make this my "Dark Phoenix" comp....
(sound lame? let me know what you think)


----------



## Cold Storm (May 17, 2009)

Damn... I'm beginning to see the same as you my man! money hungry things!!! 

Now, as for the name of the case. I love It! I'm a Comic book nerd so Dark Phoenix "Jean Gray" is a great look to the case thoughts!


----------



## MKmods (May 17, 2009)

Thats so cool, Thanks CS She reminds me of a psycho ATI ruby.....(perfect)


----------



## Cold Storm (May 17, 2009)

Man, with your skills.. Yeah, I think it will look sweet as hell!


----------



## MKmods (May 17, 2009)

I like this one


----------



## tzitzibp (May 17, 2009)

i like that, too... 

btw, what do you do with all the parts that u leave on the side, only to be replaced by others (every week, now, lol) ?


----------



## BOBDBONE (May 17, 2009)

Ohhh that's HOT!! 

I'd hit it.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 17, 2009)

great place to look at for pictures if your going that root is Comic Vine It's a huge Online database for Comics and done by the people. So, worth the time to look threw!


----------



## MKmods (May 17, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> i like that, too...
> 
> btw, what do you do with all the parts that u leave on the side, only to be replaced by others (every week, now, lol) ?



I usually sell them to pay for the new ones..one thing I do is try to get value stuff (sales,openbox etc) Because its a lot easier to re sell a $100 GPU than a $600 one...



BOBDBONE said:


> Ohhh that's HOT!!
> 
> I'd hit it.



LOL, hows things Bob...

Thanks Cold Storm for your input


----------



## tzitzibp (May 17, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> great place to look at for pictures if your going that root is Comic Vine It's a huge Online database for Comics and done by the people. So, worth the time to look threw!



thanks for the link CS.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 17, 2009)

I think I should really start a Comic Club.. lol.. I bet there is a few around here that remember the Good old days! lol..

All ways try to help! Since that's the main drive of TPU!


----------



## MKmods (May 18, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> All ways try to help!


(helping RULES)

I was helping out the neighbor kids today and was showing them some of my OCing skills laugh: nonexistent skills that is)

I plugged the 940 into the Biostar mobo. GOD, thank you for Biostar mobos. They allow us simpletons to OC....





AC Freezer FTW!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 18, 2009)

Hey, it has to start some where man! Still, does look quite good.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 18, 2009)

MKmods said:


> (helping RULES)
> 
> I was helping out the neighbor kids today and was showing them some of my OCing skills laugh: nonexistent skills that is)
> 
> ...



Nobody is an amateur on TPU!!


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 18, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I like this one
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/dark_phoenix.jpg



isn't that a background on an xmen legends 2 loading screen?

seems like the mod is coming along pretty nicely, albeit with alot of copper costing more than the parts involved lol.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 18, 2009)

BOBDBONE said:


> Looking great Mark.
> 
> Do you think wax paper would help if used when trying to keep from destroying the mold?
> 
> This is looking sweet dude. Can you make me a pc to fit in my wallet?



Looking great MK. BTW in that CF tut you linked the guy uses a slip sheet. Some sort of filmy material that he puts on the back of the part...but I am guessing that would make the most visible part less perfectly flat and glossy.

I missed whether you waxed up the mold with release wax? I assume you did. Maybe it just needed two or three coats of wax to get loose..

Then again those perpendicular sides call for a break away (sectional) mold.

You have given me the itch to mold something out of CF now.


----------



## MKmods (May 18, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Looking great MK. BTW in that CF tut you linked the guy uses a slip sheet. Some sort of filmy material that he puts on the back of the part...but I am guessing that would make the most visible part less perfectly flat and glossy.
> 
> I missed whether you waxed up the mold with release wax? I assume you did. Maybe it just needed two or three coats of wax to get loose..
> 
> ...



He used glass (which was 10X more smooth than the particle board I used) so thats probably one of the reasons why his came apart easier. I primed the particle board, than used black lacquer and sanded between coats to make it an extremely smooth surface. 

I used about 4 coats of wax followed by a spray of release agent...(not enough as it took most of the paint off the surface of the wood (meaning I didnt prepare the surface as good as I thought) or the CF Gods were against me that day (most likely)

Lucky for me the Epoxy resin I used was very tough and I just cleaned the paint off the surface of the Carbonfiber with Lacquer thinner.

He used a sheet of a release material  (Bob also suggested wax paper, which I would like to try) but because I formed the CF into a box shape (not just a flat panel) it was a lot harder. The corners would show any imperfection as well as the surface (it really needs to pe perfectly flat, no sanding marks either or they will be on the surface of the CF panel)

OK so its REALLY a pain in the butt...BUT it looks so cool once done and is completely worth the effort.

Dont forget you could also practice with fiberglass (much cheaper) and I think may be similar and help yo get the skills down (I am still learning). 

I am gonna be helping my neighbor do his stereo the next few days but my hardware will be here tomorrow so I will get back on the ball and would like to do the CF Hdd rack (also a very complex shape) so we will learn a bit more together later this week

*PS: Thanks CD for the breakaway mold tip...*


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 18, 2009)

Looks like a nice mod, I'm wondering exactly what the copper tubing is for though and why it is soldered to the board.


----------



## MKmods (May 18, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Looks like a nice mod, I'm wondering exactly what the copper tubing is for though and why it is soldered to the board.



Its not tubing, its copper rod in various gauges. It replaces all the wires. (for example one 10ga copper rod can handle 30A of current)
(I forget everyone dosent share all my experiences so I forget to explain myself sometimes, thanks for bringing it up)

And by the way 1Kurgan1 thx for dropping by


----------



## phatkat (May 19, 2009)

*Wow, looking to do something similar*

So I googled how to shoehorn a ATX power supply into a MATX case who's manufacturer refuses offer replacement power supply.
I was looking at you initial hack to fit that ATX power supply into the case.
14 pages later I can hardly recognize the case.
Thanks for pushing the envelope of what can be done with computer parts.
Can't wait to see the how the last minute changes work out.
Regards;
Dylan


----------



## MKmods (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to the thread Dylan...

I constantly get new ideas and the case keeps being refined. Some new hardware will be here tomorrow and later this week I will be trying out an interesting twist on my wiring.

Speaking of shoehorning I am doing a REALLY small SFF comp, stop by and let me know if you have any ideas..
http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1420152

"Biggest Little City".. I know that place


----------



## kenkickr (May 19, 2009)

I tried to get over there MK but they don't like my hotmail addy so nevermind.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 19, 2009)

me too
they hate gmail users


----------



## MKmods (May 19, 2009)

ur just gonna have to go legit...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 19, 2009)

Go legit? I've used hotmail for 6 years.. no other one... lol..


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 19, 2009)

MKmods said:


> ur just gonna have to go legit...



too legit, too legit to quit.

sorry couldn't resist. 

anyhows, I like the idea of an 8-16 color image using the legos. ie making it someones face or a character or whatever. 

thoguh of course if you could make the case optimus prime and have him move and talk that would be awesome.


----------



## MKmods (May 19, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Go legit? I've used hotmail for 6 years.. no other one... lol..


I had hotmail and Yahoo for years too..(still have them) but they get spammed so much I can understand why some refuse them. 
One other tidbit doing business its easier to trust in a more substantial email address rather than a free box that anyone can get at anytime without any proof of ID.
(I get a lot less spam in my Hotmail than the Yahoo acct)

Thanks to GoDaddy there is no reason not to be "BadAssModder@ColdStorm.com"

or even "SexyCubsChicks@kenkickr.com"


----------



## _jM (May 20, 2009)

lloll @ email titles ...

MK .. Im loving the lego idea you have going on over at [H]


----------



## MKmods (May 20, 2009)

Thx.. _jM (say hello and contribute to the design over there)
Got the mobo for the Qpack today (looks nice) and have 1 of the 4870s, just waiting for the other. The Lego one is gonna be my use 24/7 one bu I am really sad as the PS I got for my Via Epia PD wont work on the Intel board (stupid Intel) now I need to buy one of those really small PSs (but they are like $50)
http://www.itxdepot.com/xcart/product.php?productid=2025&cat=0&page=1


----------



## _jM (May 20, 2009)

I will make an account soon, Im just lazy today with all this rain. All I have done today is post here and there and vegg out in front of the TV and cram my face  

So Im assuming that your going to Xfire those 4870's. Are you keeping the stock cooler or going aftermarket? Ans wtf!?? Why wouldn't you just go ahead and get the 4890's?


----------



## MKmods (May 20, 2009)

well seems to me the 4890s are just OCd 4870s... (and about $50 each more) Also I got one of the 4870s for free.
Value....
And if ATI finally gets their act in gear I find it hard to believe 2 4870s wont play everything at max I need them to do.

(lol, in the 4890 thread they are talking about paying $299 for the 4890 over the 4870 (my 4870 was $179))


----------



## Cold Storm (May 20, 2009)

Yeah, your right on legit e mails.. I have a work one.. but tend not to use it because I get slaps on the hands when that happens.. lol.. 

Jm... the rain is still going to be coming down tomorrow! it's still raining here too.. but can't say much.. took a 5 hour nap and want to go to bed now..


----------



## tzitzibp (May 20, 2009)

MKmods said:


> well seems to me the 4890s are just OCd 4870s... (and about $50 each more) Also I got one of the 4870s for free.
> Value....
> And if ATI finally gets their act in gear I find it hard to believe 2 4870s wont play everything at max I need them to do.
> 
> (lol, in the 4890 thread they are talking about paying $299 for the 4890 over the 4870 (my 4870 was $179))



I couldn't agree more!
2 4870s will play everything and with ease! 4890 are only "bench" worth it, atm....
the only thing that should concern you is the heat generated by the 4870s...


----------



## phatkat (May 20, 2009)

*Lego Mod*

Thanks for the link that looks like a very cool idea.
Anyone know where to get cheap legos (thrifts stores?)
I have the perfect board that need a home. 
Sorry to cross post but I couldn't resurrect account on [H] and it is getting late.
Can't wait to see the progress on both Mods now.
I have to ask are there any other Mods that you are currently working on around here?
Well keep up the good work.
Dylan


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 20, 2009)

phatkat said:


> Thanks for the link that looks like a very cool idea.
> Anyone know where to get cheap legos (thrifts stores?)
> I have the perfect board that need a home.
> Sorry to cross post but I couldn't resurrect account on [H] and it is getting late.
> ...



lol "cheap" and "legos" in the same sentence. 

they used to be cheap now it's like 80$ for a decent model. you could try garage sales, thrift stores. maybe even fleabay or craigslist.


----------



## Scrizz (May 20, 2009)

It looks like it's up to me to ask for
Moar pics! 

you can even reuse pics


----------



## MKmods (May 20, 2009)

phatkat said:


> Thanks for the link that looks like a very cool idea.
> Anyone know where to get cheap legos (thrifts stores?)
> I have the perfect board that need a home.
> Sorry to cross post but I couldn't resurrect account on [H] and it is getting late.
> ...


Lol, lucky for me my bro had "Tons" of Legos so I got mine from him. I ran out and dropped by WalMart to get some more.

While I havent bought from here I hear its a cool place to get cheap Legos
http://www.bricklink.com/

I have a few logs here, here is an ongoing H20 one
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=78059&highlight=tpu+tribute



Scrizz said:


> It looks like it's up to me to ask for
> Moar pics!
> 
> you can even reuse pics



I got the mobo yesterday and the first 4870 on Mon.. I am waiting for the second 4870 (today I hope) and I will throw it together to check the power draw so I can deside which PS to use.


tzitzibp said:


> the only thing that should concern you is the heat generated by the 4870s...



one thing special about this case design is heat is a much less prob than in a reg tower. It never gets a chance to build up and warm up the air that usually fills a tower case.
(goes right in and right out much quicker)


----------



## tzitzibp (May 20, 2009)

MKmods said:


> one thing special about this case design is heat is a much less prob than in a reg tower. It never gets a chance to build up and warm up the air that usually fills a tower case.
> (goes right in and right out much quicker)



this is true.... and btw, as of today, I have two sapphire Toxic coolers for your 4870s if you want them (3-4 months old)... I decided to WC my 4870s so pm if you want them...


----------



## MKmods (May 20, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> this is true.... and btw, as of today, I have two sapphire Toxic coolers for your 4870s if you want them (3-4 months old)... I decided to WC my 4870s so pm if you want them...


That is so cool, I got the Vapor X ones
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102825

It would be really nice to compare the 2 coolers, Il gladly pay the shipping if you let me borrow them a bit....


----------



## tzitzibp (May 20, 2009)

MKmods said:


> That is so cool, I got the Vapor X ones
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102825
> 
> It would be really nice to compare the 2 coolers, Il gladly pay the shipping if you let me borrow them a bit....



you want them... No problem! pm me your address and its my gift to you.


----------



## tzitzibp (May 20, 2009)

these are the ones I have...


----------



## MKmods (May 20, 2009)

Ok to say I am a bit excited is an Understatement....





I had a lot of probs with temps on the ASRock780 as the cards only had 1 slot between them and the coolers almost touched the back side of the GPU....

DFI has 2 between each GPU and there is plenty of room to breath...






Ok now its hard for me to work, I just keep drooling while looking at the new stuff.....


Now in real life (not just cause some company wants to sell junk) would there be any benefit to a 3rd card in Crossfire or Physics? To those that have done it please let me know what you think.

And to tzitzibp


----------



## BrooksyX (May 20, 2009)

Wow, that really looks sweet MK. Nice work man, just amazing.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 20, 2009)

Looks great man!


----------



## MKmods (May 20, 2009)

Now if ATI will just hurry up and make all the games scale perfect I will REALLY be happy...
(the cool thing about me moving from 9600s to the 4870s is even if ATI completely sucked (which it dosent) 1 of the cards would work nicely)


(NOTICE; I did not wake up this morning trying to get on Wile Es bad side)


----------



## Wile E (May 20, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Now if ATI will just hurry up and make all the games scale perfect I will REALLY be happy...
> (the cool thing about me moving from 9600s to the 4870s is even if ATI completely sucked (which it dosent) 1 of the cards would work nicely)



Why does everyone fuss about scaling percentage? If 2 cards allow you to play with everything cranked up at your resolution, but 1 card didn't, I'd say it was a worthwhile upgrade. All that really matters is the end result.


----------



## MKmods (May 20, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Why does everyone fuss about scaling percentage? If 2 cards allow you to play with everything cranked up at your resolution, but 1 card didn't, I'd say it was a worthwhile upgrade. All that really matters is the end result.


I am way too old to fuss....
Just spoiled by how easy Nvidia was for me to use. When I used the 4830s and 4850s it was a lot harder...

the earlier post was my attempt at humor.


----------



## Wile E (May 20, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I am way too old to fuss....
> Just spoiled by how easy Nvidia was for me to use. When I used the 4830s and 4850s it was a lot harder...



How so? I just plugged my cards in, installed the drivers, and enabled Crossfire. No fuss, no muss. Maybe I am misunderstanding something?


----------



## MKmods (May 20, 2009)

Well I am hoping it goes that easily for me now...I traded my 4830s to Silverell for my old 9600GTs back as I had a lot harder time getting it to work.

I had to reinstall ATIs drivers when I went from 1 to 2 cards or back, there was more things to DL, I had to get .net as well..

It was just harder for me to figure. So lighten up, I switched from Nvidia to ATI finally, embrace me or bugger off like the UK guys say...


----------



## Wile E (May 21, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Well I am hoping it goes that easily for me now...I traded my 4830s to Silverell for my old 9600GTs back as I had a lot harder time getting it to work.
> 
> I had to reinstall ATIs drivers when I went from 1 to 2 cards or back, there was more things to DL, I had to get .net as well..
> 
> It was just harder for me to figure. So lighten up, I switched from Nvidia to ATI finally, embrace me or bugger off like the UK guys say...



lol. I wasn't trying to pick on you. Seriously didn't know what you meant.


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 21, 2009)

here he is the Genius come with new ideas


----------



## MKmods (May 21, 2009)

Wile E said:


> lol. I wasn't trying to pick on you. Seriously didn't know what you meant.



Im just goofing off...I dont always explain myself throughly, I think what I was getting at (lol, even Im not sure) was that the mid level cards scale better than the upper end ones. I was trying to say I hoped/pray that the companies would get the upper cards to scale as well.

I would REALLY love to see a 3rd card in this comp but it has to have a benefit  (other than looking bad ass)


----------



## CyberDruid (May 21, 2009)

Card fetish is showing 

I like the look of those cards...needs a blue backlit board like the Abit AW9 D-Max. lol JK Looking good man.


----------



## MKmods (May 21, 2009)

Dam ... now I need a new board... See what you did?

*Now that ur here I want to take a sec to say "THANKS" to you CD for all ur help. I was able to help a lot of folks as well as allowing me to continue this endeavor...*

I got 4 sticks of the Ballistix tracers (blue back lighting) and I think I read the coolers on the GPUs also have blue lighting...


----------



## CyberDruid (May 21, 2009)

A theme is invading...how does blue lighting make the CF look?


----------



## MKmods (May 21, 2009)

I was hoping for a red theme but I think the multi color will be interesting. As to the CF when I cover it with the poly-urethane it will shine all over the place. (and red/blue make purple and thats cool too)

Now that you bring it up I may try some pearl in the poly urethane to add a bit more bling.....

I never had a cool ass comp like this one, I am pretty stoked...Big thanks.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 21, 2009)

Dang, every time I get a notice in my inbox about this thread it's about I wish I may, I wish I might, wish on the first star I see tonight.


Moar PicS!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 21, 2009)

If you still want to do a female style.. Emma Frost one bad a$$ b1tch! The White Queen and at one time the Black Queen While in Checkmate.


----------



## tzitzibp (May 21, 2009)

after all the cool mods that went into this and still going into this project, I would go for White lighting with, maybe, a spot of UV... I think it would highlight each part and the whole rig, at the same time! White light, IMHO, is to be used only in the best rigs.... the ones that dont really need crazy lights to show off. And this is one of them!

As an alternative I suggest you use white and hide an extra light scheme (red, blue, your choice) that you switch on/off whenever you want! ///I think this is a great idea///


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 21, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Ok to say I am a bit excited is an Understatement....
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/Picture002-7.jpg
> 
> I had a lot of probs with temps on the ASRock780 as the cards only had 1 slot between them and the coolers almost touched the back side of the GPU....
> ...



Holy guacamole Batman....you're getting hotter!!!!!!!  Moar baby moar...puleeeze????

It's looking real good Mark....I still can't get over the copper rods and the Carbon fibre looks awesome!!


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 21, 2009)

man teh yogurt has to say a big thansk to mk and all the others running mods right now for allowing him to live vicariously through them by watching these threads.


----------



## tzitzibp (May 21, 2009)

I am sending u the coolers friday morning, so you should get them by next thursday at the most.... cant wait for the comparison review, you will be presenting!


----------



## MKmods (May 21, 2009)

thanks again tzitzibp.. Looking forward to the comparison as well. By then I should have the comp running.


----------



## tzitzibp (May 21, 2009)

i hope so....with no last minute problems.

talk to you tomorow! all the best


----------



## tzitzibp (May 22, 2009)

Sorry to say...I'll be sending you the package on saturday, as today there is a local strike on public services...


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 22, 2009)

Booooo!!  Why not go Fedex?


----------



## MKmods (May 22, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> Sorry to say...I'll be sending you the package on saturday, as today there is a local strike on public services...



Take your time, there is no hurry. I think I will put the alum mobo tray in the case today and assemble the comp. Its driving me nutts having this cool hardware and not using it.

I have a pair of 74gig raptors and a pair of WD160s, I am trying to decide if having about 120gigs is worth the boost in speed or go with the 300gigs just to be safe...

What do you think?


----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 22, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I have a pair of 74gig raptors and a pair of WD160s, I am trying to decide if having about 120gigs is worth the boost in speed or go with the 300gigs just to be safe...
> 
> What do you think?



Go boost speed! If it is just gonna be a benching system, I'd just use the 2 raptors personally instead of just the 300gig drive.
However, I know that extra storage would be great for programs and such.
Hell, why not use all 4?


----------



## MKmods (May 22, 2009)

lol, well its a lot easier to decide now, one of the raptors is not working....


----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 22, 2009)

MKmods said:


> lol, well its a lot easier to decide now, one of the raptors is not working....



That blows :shadedshu well, atleast now you know which to pick


----------



## MKmods (May 22, 2009)

it really sucks as this was the firs time I had 2 raptors and really wanted to try them out (was willing to overlook the greatly reduced space even)

Oh well...I am programming it now and am interested to see how much power it draws (compared to the 9600s I have been using)


----------



## tzitzibp (May 22, 2009)

gather all the stuff you dont need, sell them and then buy a 64gb SSD and a 1Tb HDD...LOL Just a thought!


----------



## MKmods (May 22, 2009)

lol, till the SSDs come down in price I will never use them..

and I just sold a TB Hdd I got from a TPU member (stupid me)


----------



## tzitzibp (May 22, 2009)

I hear that!

unlucky about the Tera HDD


----------



## MKmods (May 22, 2009)

Im fine, I have 300 gigs (plenty for me) and the games I play (Starcraft, lol)


----------



## tzitzibp (May 22, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Im fine, I have 300 gigs (plenty for me) and the games I play (Starcraft, lol)



starcraft 2 is soon to come! and you 'll need 300gigs just for the saves...lol


----------



## MKmods (May 22, 2009)

I cant wait..I just threw the hardware into my Frankenstein tower to check the power requirements and with only 1 of the 4870s I notice a "ton" of extra heat...

Il DL the benchmark stuff next, it will be fun to compare it to my 9600s..


----------



## tzitzibp (May 22, 2009)

whats the gpu idle temp?


----------



## MKmods (May 22, 2009)

LOL, 51C/idle...

Guess the days of my Passive 9600GTs in the 20s are gone now...


----------



## tzitzibp (May 22, 2009)

MKmods said:


> LOL, 51C/idle...
> 
> Guess the days of my Passive 9600GTs in the 20s are gone now...



ofcourse they are...lol

and 51 is not that bad...


----------



## MKmods (May 22, 2009)

to me 50s is kind of ok for fully loaded, but way too much for idle...Dont worry I found a few flaws in the cooler and once I am sure the card works well I will mod it a bit to see what happens...

AND since I am whining I am not liking the Enzo Ultra X either.. Its 37C at idle (seems like the AC freezer was better than that) Il swap it out later after I get the Vista updates...


----------



## tzitzibp (May 22, 2009)

MKmods said:


> to me 50s is kind of ok for fully loaded, but way too much for idle...Dont worry I found a few flaws in the cooler and once I am sure the card works well I will mod it a bit to see what happens...
> 
> AND since I am whining I am not liking the Enzo Ultra X either.. Its 37C at idle (seems like the AC freezer was better than that) Il swap it out later after I get the Vista updates...



the Enzo Ultra X is kind of expensive, too! whats the room temp at the moment?


----------



## MKmods (May 22, 2009)

its 26.6C here in my shop.

I got the Enzo cooler a long time ago and its just been sitting in the closet.


----------



## steelkane (May 24, 2009)

Well I've been on a break from modding,, but it was good to read a good worklog again,, Awesome skills as always MK.


----------



## MKmods (May 24, 2009)

Thanks, and welcome back. 

Im getting Win 7 to test out on this...


----------



## BOBDBONE (May 24, 2009)

Hi Mark.

Better get some pics up soon or there might be carnage! Everyone grows restless.

That hardware is awesome. I like the look of the cards.


----------



## kenkickr (May 24, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Ok to say I am a bit excited is an Understatement....
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/Picture002-7.jpg
> 
> I had a lot of probs with temps on the ASRock780 as the cards only had 1 slot between them and the coolers almost touched the back side of the GPU....
> ...



Those two cards and that DFI board just look dead sexy together


----------



## MKmods (May 24, 2009)

Thanks guys... I was having probs keeping the mobo from BSODs... I thought it may be the DFI mobo not liking the Tracer memory, it just seemed slow as well.

I DLd Win7 and just got it running 2 min ago and so far its tons faster (gonna take me forever to figure how to use 7 though, lol)

I was using 2 160gig WDs in Raid0 but with 7 I decided to use the 74 Gig Raptor for the OS and Il get a bigger Hdd for the Steam acct and games.

Thanks MS for the free use of 7


----------



## tzitzibp (May 24, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Thanks MS for the free use of 7



Beware of those that come baring gifts...(old greek proverb) // (excluding me )

glad you got the speeds you wanted!


----------



## MKmods (May 24, 2009)

I just tried HAWX and it is fine. 

I was thinking I had to RMA the mobo, when I used 4 of the Crucial Tracer memories Vista wouldnt start and the comp had many BSODs...

So I tried all 4 sticks in it with Win 7 and it crashed too, but then it restarted and WIN 7 ran a memory test and fixed the prob..Im kind of liking Win7....


----------



## kenkickr (May 24, 2009)

Win 7 is great so far, even for being at RC.  Glad your liking it so far and I'm still hot over those cards


----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 25, 2009)

Glad you got it working mate!  You gotta post some screenies now
You still working on the case? I wanna see a finished product haha


----------



## tzitzibp (May 25, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I just tried HAWX and it is fine.
> 
> I was thinking I had to RMA the mobo, when I used 4 of the Crucial Tracer memories Vista wouldnt start and the comp had many BSODs...
> 
> So I tried all 4 sticks in it with Win 7 and it crashed too, but then it restarted and WIN 7 ran a memory test and fixed the prob..Im kind of liking Win7....



Any idea of what the problem was !?

btw, coolers sent!


----------



## MKmods (May 25, 2009)

It looked like a memory thing. I have four 1gig sticks of Crucial Tracers 1066. If I run 2 in the orange slots its fine but if I try all four it would crash.

But with Win7 it actually fixed it (I have no clue how, programming is not my strong suit) all I know is it said running memory test and than it said repairing and now it works with all 4 and no BSOD. 

The prob is the mobo was "open box" and I only have 15 days to return it if it dosent work so I really need to make sure everything is good as I have a tendency to take a bit of time.

BIG thanks for the coolers, later on today I will pop in the second 4870 and check temps.


----------



## tzitzibp (May 26, 2009)

A sucessful mem test is always welcome.... I might give win 7 a go sometime soon!

btw, have you tried occupying all 4 slots with some other mem sticks? it could be a combatibility issue...

PS: I was told, at the post office, is will take from 5 to 8 working days, for the package, to reach you!


----------



## MKmods (May 26, 2009)

No prob on the time tzitzibp...I just installed a bunch of games and am enjoying just goofing off for a change.
The post office is a lot slower since the price of gas went up. It used to take me 4 days to Europe now its almost 2 weeks.

I sold all my other memory, this seems to work fine now though.

While I am not so happy about the heat the 4870 puts out powerwise its not that bad (about 220watts at the plug with 1 4870, AMD 940,1 raptor and 1 WD 160 and 4 sticks of memory) Im thinking the 510 would be fine for the 2 4870s...
(I installed FlatOut 2 and I remember when I had 7600GTs in SLI and I went to a x1950 the ATI graphics were so much nicer. Well I turned the settings as high as they would go and its so nice, like a different game. YEA ATI!)


----------



## mav2000 (May 26, 2009)

Pics Pics Pics Pics...............


----------



## tzitzibp (May 26, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I sold all my other memory, this seems to work fine now though.



Good to know,man! it always p** me off when mem sticks have a preference on which slot is best for them, and they let you know by expressing a mules' denial to work... its like a  



MKmods said:


> While I am not so happy about the heat the 4870 puts out powerwise its not that bad (about 220watts at the plug with 1 4870, AMD 940,1 raptor and 1 WD 160 and 4 sticks of memory) Im thinking the 510 would be fine for the 2 4870s...



4870s are hot... just hope you can bring them down to warm! WC for cool is recommended!
Power draw is great, though. 



MKmods said:


> (I installed FlatOut 2 and I remember when I had 7600GTs in SLI and I went to a x1950 the ATI graphics were so much nicer. Well I turned the settings as high as they would go and its so nice, like a different game. YEA ATI!)



I know what you mean... lol... always nice to see an upgrade or a build exceed gaming expectations, old game or new!


----------



## MKmods (May 26, 2009)

Ok I popped the second 4870 in threw on the Enzo UltraX (the Freezer was 3C warmer) bumped the 940 to 3.6, added a pair of 120mm fans in front of the tower and had to change the ATI driver from 9.5  to the 8.612 (the 9.5 worked fine with 1 4870 but 2 caused a bunch of probs and 3DMark06 wouldnt start)

I got 19K in 3DMark06....I remember when I thought 10K was so cool.
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11041833

Ok Im gonna see if I can get 20K before I take this all apart and resume the SFF case...

EDIT: I have been watching the "Kill A Watt" and with the 2 4870s power goes from 280watts to 450 (but only for a sec or two) mostly its in the 300-380watt range.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (May 26, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Ok I popped the second 4870 in threw on the Enzo UltraX (the Freezer was 3C warmer) bumped the 940 to 3.6, added a pair of 120mm fans in front of the tower and had to change the ATI driver from 9.5  to the 8.612 (the 9.5 worked fine with 1 4870 but 2 caused a bunch of probs and 3DMark06 wouldnt start)
> 
> I got 19K in 3DMark06....I remember when I thought 10K was so cool.
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11041833
> ...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 26, 2009)

woot! Nice job MK!!!


----------



## MKmods (May 26, 2009)

ok got 19.7K closer..
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11042039


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 26, 2009)

Very nice results, you can really see that 4th core pulling it's load in 3dmark06. You got the same results as me running my 720 BE at 100mhz more and a 4870x2. Extra core makes up extra vid card  But I'm extremely happy with mine either way as most games only use 2 cores. I assume your gonna be going for 20k now?


----------



## MKmods (May 26, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I assume your gonna be going for 20k now?



lol, trying.... so close but so far....


----------



## CyberDruid (May 27, 2009)

You'll always remember your first 20K 06 run...


----------



## MKmods (May 27, 2009)

lol, or in my case my first 19.7 (Im chicken)


----------



## CyberDruid (May 27, 2009)

I tried pretty damn hard to break out of the almost 20K bracket...the Q6600 was not going to get me there with the HD3870X2s......then one day I ponied up $800 and bought a used QX9650....instant Horsepower...no more worries about FSB limits on the P5K Dlx


----------



## Scrizz (May 27, 2009)

very nice MK
but like always
MOAR pics!


----------



## MKmods (May 27, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> I tried pretty damn hard to break out of the almost 20K bracket...the Q6600 was not going to get me there with the HD3870X2s......then one day I ponied up $800 and bought a used QX9650....instant Horsepower...no more worries about FSB limits on the P5K Dlx



lol, well there is no $800 CPU in my future.... I am a real noob when it comes to OCing (I miss my easy ass Biostar mobo)

I am gonna leave it in tact tonight (so I can have some game fun) an tomorrow I will pull it apart and resume the mod.

So more pict later this week, I am teetering between using the 510 and Corsair 620...I kind of liked the first idea I had where the PS evacuates the back side of the mobo...

I was also thinking of a modular cartridge of wiring (where all the devices just plug into a cartridge so there is practically no visible wiring and disassembly would be in seconds)

*PS: to all you OCing guys would there be a benefit to using XP instead of Win7, also is there a benefit to Raid0 in 3DMark?*


----------



## tzitzibp (May 27, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> I tried pretty damn hard to break out of the almost 20K bracket...the Q6600 was not going to get me there with the HD3870X2s......then one day I ponied up $800 and bought a used QX9650....instant Horsepower...no more worries about FSB limits on the P5K Dlx



QX9650 



MKmods said:


> lol, well there is no $800 CPU in my future.... I am a real noob when it comes to OCing (I miss my easy ass Biostar mobo)
> 
> I am gonna leave it in tact tonight (so I can have some game fun) an tomorrow I will pull it apart and resume the mod.
> 
> ...



With your will to find new ways to fix things, OCing should not take you long to master. Although, I admit is a whole different game!

have you decided on the PSU?
what kind of modular cartridge of wiring are you reffering to? just for power or data aswell?

as for your question, I wish I could help.... Have not taken the decision to go Win7, yet!
But I do know that XP has a benefit over vista (in 32-bit version). In 64-bit versions I saw no great difference.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 27, 2009)

MKmods said:


> lol, trying.... so close but so far....



I know the feeling, I can't get much more out of my proc and my 4870x2 wasn't OC'd on my 19.7 run, must hit 20k on the tri-core!



MKmods said:


> lol, well there is no $800 CPU in my future.... I am a real noob when it comes to OCing (I miss my easy ass Biostar mobo)
> 
> I am gonna leave it in tact tonight (so I can have some game fun) an tomorrow I will pull it apart and resume the mod.
> 
> ...



Really the Biostar mobo is a horrible OC'er. It looks like you have the same board setup as I do. I have the Biostar 790GX/SB750 in my gf's comp with a 7750 BE. And my comp has the DFI M2RSH, which it looks like you now have, an excellent board.

I tried my 720 in her board with not too great of results, no HS on the VRM's was a killer and the voltage fluctuation o nthat board was scarey. A good board for the budget, but just missing the qaulity and stability of the DFI board.

I haven't really heard of a PII that has had an issue with 1.45v yet. But if that scares you go with 1.424v, you might already be at that to get 3.7ghz. I needed 1.45v for 3.8ghz on my 720. Anything over 1.45v (been as far as 1.575v) just doesn't work for me, temps are fine, but I just can't make it into windows.

Also bump up the NB speed, I can get around 2500mhz with mine stable, but for my RAM I found it most stable lowering the timings instead of turning up the HTT, so I just bumped up the multi for the NB to 12x and the NB voltage to 1.370. I can get it to fire up at 2600mhz for a bit, but it goes unstable after a short time, even if I feed it more voltage.

Hopefully some of this info helps you out if you have the same board as me, pretty sure you do though.

**EDIT** I don't think XP will be any better than Win 7, maybe slightly, I'm not sure how much RAM is used at idle by 64 bit Win 7 though. But 32 is only using around 650 - 700mb for me. I'm sure Raid0 would help, but probably not a ton, wouldn't even say it would be worth 100pts.


----------



## MKmods (May 27, 2009)

Thanks 1Kurgan1 for the excellent info

For me (noob) the Biostar was so easy to OC, The DFI has many more settings (need to be figured out) I have been using mostly DFI and Biostar since socket A. 
The DFI runs the 940 at stock voltage 3.6 but to go to 3.7 I had to boost it a bit. 

Thanks for the excellent info (Il be using it when I get this comp up and running again) I will be happy at 20K (really close so it should be no prob with ur help)

I am reorganizing my shop right now and will resume the Qpack mod later today.

And tzitzibp:
I am leaning to the Corsair 620 (Im pretty sure the 510 can easily match it) But since the corsair is modular it could cool the back of the mobo (the 510 is about an inch taller because it was designed to use a 80mm fan blowing through instead of the 620 which is shorter to make room for the 120mm fan)
I really like the voltage adjusters on the 510 though.

I will mock something up in the next few days so you can get a clearer pict on my thought.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 27, 2009)

Wasn't really saying the Biostar was horrible OC'er came off a bit wrong, should have explained a little . The board just seems cheaper with no WRM cooling and not having solid caps, but it's quiet a bit different price point so this makes sense. I had major issues with voltage on it too. Anywhere from 1.375v to 1.475v gave an end result of 1.408v from what CPU-Z would say. And then it would sometimes go a bit up or down from that. So pretty much no voltage control unless you want under 1.375v or over 1.475v, or that middle option. Yours might have had better results, I didn't take my 720 too far on her board as seeing those results just scared me, I want to know exactly how much voltage my proc is getting at all times when I am running it right on the borderline. For hers though I don't have it maxed out, granted 3.3ghz on stock HS's but it hums along nice, maybe if I get a good HS setup for it we'll see if it can take that 1.475 and see if I can break 3.6ghz, 1ghz OC on an PI setup would be cool.

The DFI board will get simple the more you mess around in there, really not a ton different. But when you were at 3.6ghz, was it on auto voltage? If so it might have just bumped it up for you, what you got it set at for 3.7ghz? Either way hit it with Prime95 for a bit and check if it's stable and go from there. My opinion on the stability is, if it passes for 30min it's going to be game/everything besides Prime stable, as games aren't going to run your proc at 100%. My proc at 3.8ghz only lasts about 2 hours in P95, but I never ever had an issue gaming or benching with it. But if you really are running just a bit over stock volts for 3.7ghz, you might have a beast of an OC'er there and could maybe make it to the magical 4ghz barrier. Hopefully your lucky and got a chip that can push 1.5v as thats about as high as you would want to go, I wish mine would I could maybe make a break for 4ghz, but like I said capped out not too far ahead of where I am so not a chance  Can't wait to see the results though and glad to help, we'll see where you get and see if I remember anything else then


----------



## MKmods (May 28, 2009)

Im fussy about the cooling and always use good coolers on the mobos (Biostar included)

Again BIG thanks for all the excellent info so far.


----------



## BOBDBONE (May 28, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I am reorganizing my shop right now and will resume the Qpack mod later today.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 28, 2009)

BOBDBONE said:


> MKmods said:
> 
> 
> > I am reorganizing my shop right now and will resume the Qpack mod later today.
> ...



Uh-huh.  Waitin' patiently!


----------



## Wile E (May 28, 2009)

MKmods said:


> lol, or in my case my first 19.7 (Im chicken)



Bah. Nonsense. If you have the balls to rip apart a psu and solder copper rods onto it, and then solder them to the mobo, you can handle a BIOS voltage mod on the 4890's. You can never get over your fears if you never challenge them. 

And I think you should go ahead and use the Corsair 620. Never hurts to have a little extra headroom in the psu department, especially when it would help with it running cooler.


----------



## tzitzibp (May 28, 2009)

How about some pics of the current state of the rig....


----------



## MKmods (May 28, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Bah. Nonsense. If you have the balls to rip apart a psu and solder copper rods onto it, and then solder them to the mobo, you can handle a BIOS voltage mod on the 4890's. You can never get over your fears if you never challenge them.
> 
> And I think you should go ahead and use the Corsair 620. Never hurts to have a little extra headroom in the psu department, especially when it would help with it running cooler.



LOL, its not so much "Fears" as it is not wanting to destroy the best hardware I have had to date.
I checked the temps while the parts were in the tower case and I will check again and refine them in the SFF case to see the differences. 

it was a bit more complicated this time as well to get the 4870s to play nice (compared to the Nvidia stuff I have used in the past) However it was easier than the 4830s I had before
so it looks like ATI is still improving. I am happy with the hardware I have chose and its all running well so no RMAs and there will be no further changes.



tzitzibp said:


> How about some pics of the current state of the rig....



Ok I am trying to get a bit more out of the Enzo cooler (and messing with the mobo coolers too). I am rotating the Enzo cooler 90deg as the fins line up better with the desired airflow. Here it is stock





notice the fins run from up to down, it just dosent look right to me so I am gonna turn the cooler so the fins go from right to left





I am gonna intake through the top (cool intake air), blow through the cooler and out the right and left side..

1 added benefit is there is now more room for taller memory and its hard to explain it just "Looks" like its gonna work better..


----------



## MKmods (May 28, 2009)

Ok I am making a new mount for the Enzo cooler. It has these 4 mounting tabs that are just a waste so I am cutting them off (bad time for my Dremel to die, lol)


----------



## mlee49 (May 28, 2009)

MKmods said:


> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/Picture014-2.jpg



No ram clearance issues there?  Probably a tight fit anyway but just curious.


----------



## MKmods (May 29, 2009)

for tall ram yes, but my thought is the taller the ram the more it restricts airflow so I will use shorter (reg height ram)





originally it covered 3 of the sticks of ram, now it only covers 1.


----------



## tzitzibp (May 29, 2009)

MKmods said:


> for tall ram yes, but my thought is the taller the ram the more it restricts airflow so I will use shorter (reg height ram)
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/Picture018-2.jpg
> 
> originally it covered 3 of the sticks of ram, now it only covers 1.



good thinking there MK.... paying attention to detail, usually pays off!


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 29, 2009)

MKmods said:


> for tall ram yes, but my thought is the taller the ram the more it restricts airflow so I will use shorter (reg height ram)
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/Picture018-2.jpg
> 
> originally it covered 3 of the sticks of ram, now it only covers 1.



nice you'll have to let us know the new temps. it's also interesting that the cooler has room for a fan under it. I wonder how well it would work with a fan under it pushing air upward?


----------



## MKmods (May 29, 2009)

yogurt_21 said:


> nice you'll have to let us know the new temps. it's also interesting that the cooler has room for a fan under it. I wonder how well it would work with a fan under it pushing air upward?



My plan is to use one of the crazy Sanyo Denki fans on top, but I will try the bottom idea and see if there is a difference. Thanks for the idea.

I ordered some CF filler material so I can make the hold down bracket fr the Enzo cooler and a different Enzo cooler for the NB, It will be here Mon.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 2, 2009)

hey MK!

what are the temps like on those 4870s ?

any word on the coolers I sent you?


----------



## MKmods (Jun 2, 2009)

The coolers arent here yet. As to the temps I applied MX2 and saw the fans were set to 26% so I turned them up to 100% in Riva tuner and the temps dropped to 45C (from the mid 50s).

Its all in pieces right now but I will test them some more once I get this comp running again this weekend in the SFF case.

I have been playing around with coolers and done this so far









Im waiting for one of these for the NB (prob tomorrow)





Also I was looking at the Sata issue and while in my box of sata cables saw these. They look so nice so I am gonna use them (2 for Hdds and 3rd for DVD)


----------



## intel igent (Jun 2, 2009)

lookin' good MK! have you ever tried those enzotech's on any other rig before? if so how were they compared to stock? reffering to the NB/SB cooler's 

also where the heck is the power wire for the 40mm fan? did you run it through a screw hole on the mobo?


----------



## MKmods (Jun 2, 2009)

intel igent said:


> lookin' good MK! have you ever tried those enzotech's on any other rig before? if so how were they compared to stock? reffering to the NB/SB cooler's
> 
> also where the heck is the power wire for the 40mm fan? did you run it through a screw hole on the mobo?



I use them on most of my builds, to me they are quite a bit better.

yes the power wire goes through the mounting hole. 

I looked closely to the heatpipe coolers (even the DFI) and notice they are more "for show" than function.




They are made from cheaper materials and in layers(each layer makes heat transfer worse)


----------



## intel igent (Jun 2, 2009)

good to know! my next build will prolly be SFF and air cooled so i would like to have good HSF's all around 

what are your thought's between this case and the thermaltake "lanbox" ?


----------



## MKmods (Jun 2, 2009)

EVERY other SFF case made sucks so bad its not even funny
(thats my opinion)


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 2, 2009)

I like my Mini P180.

But this case OWNS.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jun 2, 2009)

Thermaltanke Lanbox is a good case. But you NEED a low profile cooler.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 2, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I like my Mini P180.
> 
> But this case OWNS.



I dont think of that as a SFF case(more like a small tower)


Th0rn0 said:


> Thermaltanke Lanbox is a good case. But you NEED a low profile cooler.



Its more like a better than nothing case


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 2, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I dont think of that as a SFF case(more like a small tower)



True, true.  It still doesn't support anything more than SFF motherboards! 

 I cheated.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 2, 2009)

I remember there was an argument about what was a SFF case on [H]. Someone who had their own Forum of SFF said that when I put a full size ATX mobo into the Qpack size case it no longer was SFF. (that was so idiotic to me)

Personally the smaller the more organized the more refined the better. Add to that better cooling less waste (imagine the millions and millions of PSs made in the world, there is a huge amount of waste with all the wiring that is not needed. Thats a lot of copper

*Every *case has faults (mine included) the trick is to minimize them.. The purpose of my logs is to show everyone how to do that.

EDIT:


tzitzibp said:


> hey MK!
> any word on the coolers I sent you?



Just showed up

I definately owe you for the shipping, That was amazing fast from Greece, Opa!
(the only greek I know, lol)


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 3, 2009)

MKmods said:


> *Every *case has faults (mine included) the trick is to minimize them.. The purpose of my logs is to show everyone how to do that.



And we thank you for that.... your logs are always interesting reading material, for the reason that you provide info on improving stuff, instead of just showing off a flashy build... I am not trying to be nice, here... just stating my reasons for following your threads.




MKmods said:


> Just showed up
> 
> I definately owe you for the shipping, That was amazing fast from Greece, Opa!
> (the only greek I know, lol)




you own me nothing (now, I am being nice), apart from a good comparison table of the temps on those 4870s with both sets of coolers...
btw, sorry I did not took the time to clean the thermal pads...


----------



## phatkat (Jun 3, 2009)

> And we thank you for that.... your logs are always interesting reading material, for the reason that you provide info on improving stuff, instead of just showing off a flashy build... I am not trying to be nice, here... just stating my reasons for following your threads.



I second tzitzibp statements you show and explain why it is best to build it a certain way.



> Personally the smaller the more organized the more refined the better. Add to that better cooling less waste (imagine the millions and millions of PSs made in the world, there is a huge amount of waste with all the wiring that is not needed. Thats a lot of copper



So very true reminds me about an article I read about the second energy bump utilities see now.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 3, 2009)

phatkat said:


> So very true reminds me about an article I read about the second energy bump utilities see now.



nice find friend!

btw, welcome to TPU!


----------



## MKmods (Jun 7, 2009)

OK I just saw KH0UJ's build and had a few new thoughts...
(thanks KH0UJ)

I am gonna mount the 620 below the CPU and mosfets so the 120mm fan draws the heat off the back of the mobo and out the side. Cool thing about PS below the CPU is the mobos wiring (24 pin and 8pin) are right above the PS further reducing the amount of wiring needed.

Than I am gonna mount the Hdds and DVD under the GPUs that way the sata cable only need to be about 3 or 4" long.

(basically reversing the way the underneath was before)

Here is a shot of the mobo with the new coolers






I am making a new PS case that will basically have the 24 and 8 pin plugs built into it so it will just plug into the back of the mobo. I am also replacing the 120mm fan with a 140mm version (for cooling the back of the mobo


----------



## _jM (Jun 7, 2009)

Man i love those enzo coolers! Can't go wrong with copper baby! Look'n great MK.. Now we just need to see the end-product!


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 7, 2009)

You know what could look good on this






take the fan apart, and add a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to the tip, and round off the screw section that you would not be using. 

Then carbon fiber the fan, and carbon fiber it onto the cooler so it looks with one on top of it. Instead of installed onto the fan way of normal looking.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 7, 2009)

Your just thinkin' of the kinky stuff D! Get your mind out of the gutter!  nah, it would look pretty neat. something different at lease.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 7, 2009)

LOL, DaMulta I was gonna make one of my custom CF housings for the fan/shroud. Il look into the cone idea.
(great minds think alike )

Once done I will be trying different fans (as well as above/below the heatsink) I would love to use one of my modded Silenx fans but I would REALLY like to use one of the crazy San Ace fans.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 8, 2009)

The cone on fans looks really sweet. I don't know if you have ever seen that done before(I have on youtube).

Then was thinking about your carbon fiber tray, and had the thought about making a carbon fiber fan that was connected to the shroud all as one. Seeing that carbon fiber is a look of flowing and who the hell has carbon fiber fans LOL. No one that I know of lol.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 8, 2009)

I was working with a company designing my own fans with interchangeable rings (different colors) That way you could change the color as well as the back space of the fan assy. by just replacing the ring. I will make one from CF for you on this build...

EDIT:
OK I have been working on the new PS case. My thought is to make it the width of the case (10.5" X 6" X 3.5") I curved the bottom left side to aid in internal airflow. The right side will be the exhaust.





here it is under the mobo tray




You can see the 24pin slot to the left and the 8pin to the right. Basically the plug will attach to the back of the mobo without wires.

Here is a shot of the exhaust (left)


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 8, 2009)

pro work as usual, Mark!

you should put an MKmods logo on that PS cage...


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 8, 2009)

WOW
Nice work on the case Mk!


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jun 8, 2009)

great as usual Mark. i'll hold my breath till the next update


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jun 8, 2009)

Very nice job with the psu case! Very stunning


----------



## MKmods (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks guys, I am trying to figure a way to connect the GPU power wires now...


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 8, 2009)

w00t and I didn't even need to ask for m0ar pics!
Thx MK!
awesome work


----------



## MKmods (Jun 8, 2009)

anytime Scrizz


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 8, 2009)

How about coming from the exhust side of the motherboard along side the bottom if the pci_e then up the end of the card then connected.

I wonder if you could make a wire hider along the bottom past the pci_e and then up the end of the card.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 8, 2009)

the exhaust side is the opposite side of the power cables of the GPUs. I am trying to keep the wiring as short/simple as possible.

Some day it would be really cool for us all to get together and do this in person. Its hard for me to explain my mind (so cluttered) but its a lot funner to do this in person. I remember when I was at a LAN Party there were a bunch of people with their comps all in pieces all around me (on the table and even the floor) while we modded their comps. 

Ok back on track...
I was thinking of just installing the origional plug into the side of the PS




That plug is a straight shot to the GPUs (about 5")

The prob is it would be easy but the more I look at the plug the sillier it is...





one interesting tidbit... notice there are only 4 yellow wires(12V). Those 4 wires run everything, GPUs, Hdds,Fans,DVD everything...

I really dont need the 7 connectors either...Just 1 for the GPUs and 1 for the Hdd/DVD rack. So I am trying to figure the simplest/cleanest way to connect the wires (copper rods)


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 8, 2009)

this is getting serious....

I agree that explaining things in person reveales a lot more about ones' thoughts and I wish I was there to maybe help out! But, right now, I think you 'll soon figure it out and amaze us, yet again!

*Thinking*
(isn't there a way to keep just the required plugs and gey rid of the rest?) 
*Still thinking*


----------



## BrooksyX (Jun 8, 2009)

hey MK if I ever have a Lan party you are definitely invited. I would love to mod computers together!


----------



## MKmods (Jun 8, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> this is getting serious....
> 
> I agree that explaining things in person reveales a lot more about ones' thoughts and I wish I was there to maybe help out! But, right now, I think you 'll soon figure it out and amaze us, yet again!
> 
> ...





How about this 




I keep the two six pins for the GPUs and one of the 5 pins for the HDDs and DVD and desolder/remove the other un needed plugs...



BrooksyX said:


> hey MK if I ever have a Lan party you are definitely invited. I would love to mod computers together!



Thanks BrooksyX, likewise

EDIT:
OK I got a rough fit of the plugs..




Those will run the Hdds/DVD and 4870s...

Thanks again tzitzibp


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 9, 2009)

oooo nice


----------



## Wile E (Jun 9, 2009)

MKmods said:


> How about this
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/Picture054.jpg
> I keep the two six pins for the GPUs and one of the 5 pins for the HDDs and DVD and desolder/remove the other un needed plugs...
> 
> ...


Snazzy idea, Mark.

You should mount the plugs to the mobo tray in one of your builds, and use custom, shortened wires to connect everything.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 9, 2009)

I knew you 'd get there!

you have the tools for it, so I expect we'll soon see the outcome... good luck with that!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 9, 2009)

Now that is "custom computer modding"!!!!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 9, 2009)

Hail to the king baby!

As always MK, I'm completely in awe.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 9, 2009)

just a quick question, Mark... is the PSU required to be grounded? (I thought of this, because you are trying to reduce the number of cables required and this would be extra)


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Jun 9, 2009)

HEy m8,
Good work as always *trying to prevent looking like a total sucker for his amazing work*

Sooo, when you gonna be around my area *slowly reaching for the PSU...*

Anyways...congrats on your lovely work again...keep me posted! *runs away with PSU...*

*turns around and runs back for mobo...*

Bye! (HEHEHE)


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 9, 2009)

MKmods said:


> How about this
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/Picture054.jpg
> I keep the two six pins for the GPUs and one of the 5 pins for the HDDs and DVD and desolder/remove the other un needed plugs...
> 
> ...



Nice work on those plugs!! but you cant put more than 2 hdds


----------



## MKmods (Jun 9, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> Nice work on those plugs!! but you cant put more than 2 hdds


LOL, there isant any need for more Hdds. However with the gauge of wire I am using there is enough power to run 40 of them.

I could always add more plugs to the PS but I cant as easily remove them.


tzitzibp said:


> just a quick question, Mark... is the PSU required to be grounded? (I thought of this, because you are trying to reduce the number of cables required and this would be extra)


Proper grounding is essential. I will post a few picts in a bit showing how parts are grounded.



InnocentCriminal said:


> Hail to the king baby!
> 
> As always MK, I'm completely in awe.


Glad you stopped by and thanks a lot..


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 9, 2009)

MKmods said:


> LOL, there isant any need for more Hdds. However with the gauge of wire I am using there is enough power to run 40 of them.
> 
> I could always add more plugs to the PS but I cant as easily remove them.



True...
Cant wait to see your final product


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 9, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Proper grounding is essential. I will post a few picts in a bit showing how parts are grounded.



exciting stuff! looking forward to them!


----------



## phatkat (Jun 9, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Some day it would be really cool for us all to get together and do this in person. Its hard for me to explain my mind (so cluttered) but its a lot funner to do this in person. I remember when I was at a LAN Party there were a bunch of people with their comps all in pieces all around me (on the table and even the floor) while we modded their comps.



PM me if you need an extra set of hands or eyes.
I don't have much modding experience got that Information Systems Degree not the engineering one.

Nice work on those power connectors.

Also been think that a rename of the thread might be in order since we are no where close to:


> Microfly/Qpack done right....



I suggest calling it *How to build the perfect case w/ custom power supply* but the initial title is what got me here in the first place.

Keep up the good work MK can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 9, 2009)

Wile E said:


> You should mount the plugs to the mobo tray in one of your builds, and use custom, shortened wires to connect everything.


Any comments and/or feedback for this idea?


----------



## MKmods (Jun 9, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Any comments and/or feedback for this idea?



This one is kind of gonna be like that...I will solder the terminals to the back of the mobo than basically the PS will just plug into the mobo tray with no wires. Its one of the reasons for the 10" long PS case, that way both plugs( 24 and 8 pin) will reach the mobo without any wires at all.





This is the first version on my ASRock780 mobo 

For the other stuff (GPUs and Hdds)I will be doing some kind of copper rails. I am trying to figure what looks cool and yet is easy to do (I REALLY want this to be done as my Lego comp cant do any games other than Starcraft)


phatkat said:


> PM me if you need an extra set of hands or eyes.
> I don't have much modding experience got that Information Systems Degree not the engineering one.


When i saw "biggest little city" I was hoping it meant Reno... Are you part of RenoLanSlide?


----------



## phatkat (Jun 9, 2009)

I just realized that all of your custom power work is going to be hidden under the board when finished. 



MKmods said:


> Are you part of RenoLanSlide?



Sorry but never heard of it & it looks like it hasn't been updated in over a year

This is the Biggest Little City so more likely than not we probably have a mutual acquaintance.

Nevertheless if you do go to a LAN event around here let me know for I would like to see the finished design in person.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 9, 2009)

They had a pretty good gaming community... They usually had Lans each month at each others houses and its kind of fun. I hosted one at my house once and expected 6-10 people....Almost 30 showed up It was nutts (also an amazing amount of fun)

One day when ur not busy let me know and you can drop by, it would be fun to have someone thats interested in comps to chat with.


phatkat said:


> I just realized that all of your custom power work is going to be hidden under the board when finished.
> Sorry but never heard of it & it looks like it hasn't been updated in over a year
> This is the Biggest Little City so more likely than not we probably have a mutual acquaintance.
> Nevertheless if you do go to a LAN event around here let me know for I would like to see the finished design in person.



Thats one of the cool thing about Lans... it gives people a chance to see the real thing up close... I remember when I did the red H20 SFF case I took it to PDX9 and the people were nutts over it (I had no idea what was gonna happen as it was my first 500 man lan). It was such a pain to disassemble/assemble over and over...This one is gonna be 1000 times easier as there is not much to hide, basically its pretty well thought out (thanks to all of you)....


----------



## steelkane (Jun 10, 2009)

I have to say,, I would like to sharpen my skills in the custom power area,,great skill to have MK & more power to ya.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks SK and glad you stopped by.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice work on the power!


----------



## MKmods (Jun 10, 2009)

Thx CD


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 10, 2009)

That's some neat work on the Asrock MK. Between you and CD, (been watching some of his YT vids) I must say both you guys are talented. Cheers!!!


----------



## MKmods (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks CA.. I am soldering the pins to the DFI right now but ran out, lol....I need to get some ordered right away.

Here is a look at my idea, first solder the female pins to the mobo





Than this plug will be built into the top of the PS and just basically plug into the back side of the mobo through the CF tray.





I just ran out of the female pins so I need to order some more (same pins for the GPUs)


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 10, 2009)

You keep coming up with stuff I would never have considered doing...and then make it look like it should always have been done that way.

At this rate you will reinvent the Mac and have a completely modular PC that no one except MKmods could upgrade  Forget the DVI cable...the monitor will plug directly to the motherboard and be a part of the CF casing


----------



## BOBDBONE (Jun 10, 2009)

Jeez Mark - You've been busy!!

It's looking great. I think I need to get off my butt and start another build. 

Wish I lived closer, I'd like to see you again.

Are you going to try to get this build published at all?


----------



## _jM (Jun 10, 2009)

BOBDBONE said:


> Mark -Wish I lived closer, I'd like to see you again.



Aww.. How cute  lols j/k

I think it would be cool if he did get this one published.. MK is just fucking awesome when it comes to modding!


----------



## BOBDBONE (Jun 10, 2009)

_jM said:


> Aww.. How cute  lols j/k
> 
> I think it would be cool if he did get this one published.. MK is just fucking awesome when it comes to modding!



Oh man that did sound a little gayish. oops. Our secret is out Mark.

However this reminds me of a video I saw once.....

http://www.break.com/usercontent/2007/6/Id-Really-Love-To-See-You-Tonight-307384.html


----------



## MKmods (Jun 10, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> You keep coming up with stuff I would never have considered doing...and then make it look like it should always have been done that way.
> 
> At this rate you will reinvent the Mac and have a completely modular PC that no one except MKmods could upgrade  Forget the DVI cable...the monitor will plug directly to the motherboard and be a part of the CF casing



shhhh! CD dont spoil my secret....

Thanks Bob... I dont care if they know our secret. 

I am trying to get a group together to go to PAX. Cross ur fingers...

PS: thanks for the video


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 10, 2009)

L337 soldering skillz there mk!!


----------



## MKmods (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks guys for the kind words.... I just placed an order for some minifit pins. Should be here fri or Sat.
Tomorrow I will mount the  plugs into the PS case.

I am wondering about PS/Case color. I was thinking of Candy apple red for the case with some ghost flames, do you guys think I should paint the PS the same color or Black? or?

I think I will do it with spray paint but pretty fancy (like pro) Just to show its possible.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 10, 2009)

I would paint it "gun metal"... as it will look great with CF

Also I would add a logo over the plugs... "ModKing" or simply "MKmods" preferably blood red with black outline.....


----------



## Wile E (Jun 10, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Thanks guys for the kind words.... I just placed an order for some minifit pins. Should be here fri or Sat.
> Tomorrow I will mount the  plugs into the PS case.
> 
> I am wondering about PS/Case color. I was thinking of Candy apple red for the case with some ghost flames, do you guys think I should paint the PS the same color or Black? or?
> ...



Do it in a Candy hue, with a gold metallic-ish finish. I got pretty good at simulating gold and silver metallic-ish finishes with spray paint by standing really far back, and spraying into the air so it only comes down onto it as a fine dusting.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 10, 2009)

@Wile E....funny thing... the font I suggested for the logo looks similar to your logo in your sig, Wile E...
Nice sig, btw!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 10, 2009)

How about trying to get a "brushed metal" finish?


----------



## MKmods (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks guys for the ideas.... I an going to go look to see if the minifit pins can be bought locally today (just got a email they are on backorder)


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 10, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Thanks CA.. I am soldering the pins to the DFI right now but ran out, lol....I need to get some ordered right away.
> 
> Here is a look at my idea, first solder the female pins to the mobo
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/Picture066.jpg
> ...



You know MK, that is just ingenious....to mod the PSU so that the 24 pins are part of the case and just plug the case in....kinda like sliding an expansion card into a slot on the mobo...Nice work!


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 10, 2009)

I just love it when a plan comes together.
Awesome work MK!
every little step teaches me a whole lot.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 11, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> every little step teaches me a whole lot.



that is the main reason I value MKs' work highly!... also, because he is open to suggestions and willing to try them out. rare thing!


----------



## MKmods (Jun 11, 2009)

You guys are a main part of the reason I do what I do. I have had a pretty crazy life and done many things, seems like kind of a waste to me not to share some of the experiences I have had along the way.

I ordered some more pins (wont be here for a few days) so I am heading out to Frys (few hundred mile roadtrip, lol) with my neighbor to see if they have some. Back later on this afternoon.
(I would really like to finish this wiring up this weekend as I am going into gaming withdrawls)


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 11, 2009)

That's the beauty of TPU.  It's a place where the experienced can share their techniques, and the aspriring noobs can get some ideas and some guidance


----------



## phatkat (Jun 11, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I am heading out to Frys (few hundred mile roadtrip, lol) with my neighbor to see if they have some. Back later on this afternoon.



What aren't you willing to do for this build. Best wishes for the trip.

Still can't believe they haven't build one here I bet a lot of the merchandise is stored in warehouses in Nevada & they have a business licences for the state for the store in Vegas.

But I gotta love the road trip over the hill reminds me of the road trips people would take to grab In-N-Out Burgers (The 2009 Zagat Fast-Food Survey winner for burgers) after a big night in college.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 11, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Back later on this afternoon.
> (I would really like to finish this wiring up this weekend as I am going into gaming withdrawls)



hope u had fun roadtripping!

what kind of games are u thinking of?


----------



## MKmods (Jun 12, 2009)

phatkat said:


> What aren't you willing to do for this build. Best wishes for the trip.
> 
> Still can't believe they haven't build one here I bet a lot of the merchandise is stored in warehouses in Nevada & they have a business licences for the state for the store in Vegas.
> 
> But I gotta love the road trip over the hill reminds me of the road trips people would take to grab In-N-Out Burgers (The 2009 Zagat Fast-Food Survey winner for burgers) after a big night in college.


lol, I remember driving from the Bay area to LA (400miles one way)to get Del Taco Tacos back in the day...

We had In & Out for lunch in Roseville

Frys didnt have the minifit pins but we got a lot of stuff to make up for it...They had 4' pieces of shrink tubing for $1.29 so I got a bunch of those...I love wandering through that store...

I was thinking of changing the pins to a Molex version Frys sells but the smaller pins are only rated for 6A (the minifit ones are rated for 9A) and the bigger pins are just too big and clunky. Maybe on the next build.



tzitzibp said:


> what kind of games are u thinking of?


I am not very good at games but with a pair of 4870s it seems a shame not to play some... I have CSS, COD4,TF2,FC2,Supreme  Commander and QWET.. I am hoping to keep this comp running to play them


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 12, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I am not very good at games but with a pair of 4870s it seems a shame not to play some... I have CSS, COD4,TF2,FC2,Supreme  Commander and QWET.. I am hoping to keep this comp running to play them




Nice collection u have there! With this rig, u will enjoy Quality gaming!

and if your 4870s get hot.... change the coolers!


----------



## Cuzza (Jun 12, 2009)

I must be last man alive who didn't know about this thread, but it was worth the wait. This is as good as it gets; I'm feeling so inspired right now. If only I had some tools, a place in which to work, and a job to pay for it,  I could really mod something right now.

Choice work bro keep it up.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 12, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> If only I had some tools, a place in which to work, and a job to pay for it,  I could really mod something right now.



I have all of the above, but no time...

its true, though, This and a few other threads in TPU are extremely inspiring!


----------



## MKmods (Jun 12, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090612/thisisanepicthreadoj6.png
> 
> I must be last man alive who didn't know about this thread, but it was worth the wait. This is as good as it gets; I'm feeling so inspired right now. If only I had some tools, a place in which to work, and a job to pay for it,  I could really mod something right now.
> 
> Choice work bro keep it up.



Glad you stopped by, the thread is gonna really get good this weekend and next week... Stay tuned


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 12, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Glad you stopped by, the thread is gonna really get good this weekend and next week... Stay tuned



damn! It about 35C here at the moment so I am taking the family to the beach for the weekend..... Checking back Sunday evening!

what should we expect, Mark?


----------



## MKmods (Jun 12, 2009)

well I was looking through he closet and found the 2 laptop Hotswap cage I bought (DaMulta mentioned hot swap in the beginning) and since I have a pair of 320gig laptop Hdds figured I would Raid0 them in. (I was gonna use the 74 gig Raptor for the OS and one of my 160s for the games)

Not to mention it frees up a ton of room, eliminates a lot of heat/noise... I should be able to finish up the wiring this weekend.

Have a great time at the beach...(dont worry there will be plenty when you get back)


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 12, 2009)

great idea... nothing should be wasted!


thanks I will .... Its going to be sons' first experience of the sea! cant wait!


----------



## Yukikaze (Jun 12, 2009)

This is frakkin' amazing.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks and glad you dropped by....

I am goofing off with the Hdds and DVD right now, I think I will make them modular. Cross ur fingers


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 13, 2009)

oooo modular
fancy, eh?


----------



## domy85 (Jun 13, 2009)

I love carbon fiber. Awesome mod once again MK.


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Jun 14, 2009)

WARNING!: Mark don't forget to re-arrange the pins if your putting the 24 and 8 pin at the back of the mobo. ITS REVERSED REMEMBER!


----------



## _jM (Jun 14, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Glad you stopped by, the thread is gonna really get good this weekend and next week... Stay tuned



Just what I've been waiting to hear!! Hell yea..bout time bro!


----------



## MKmods (Jun 14, 2009)

<<Onafets>> said:


> WARNING!: Mark don't forget to re-arrange the pins if your putting the 24 and 8 pin at the back of the mobo. ITS REVERSED REMEMBER!



Thanks for the reminder.. (but I have done this many many times) My trick is to put colored shrink tubing on the terminals 






I am figuring about the front of the case connections right now (fan controllers and iMON Ultra)


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 14, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Thanks for the reminder.. (but I have done this many many times) My trick is to put colored shrink tubing on the terminals
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/Picture069-1.jpg
> 
> I am figuring about the front of the case connections right now (fan controllers and iMON Ultra)



Holy Crap Mark!!
You beast!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 14, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Glad you stopped by, the thread is gonna really get good this weekend and next week... Stay tuned





_jM said:


> Just what I've been waiting to hear!! Hell yea..bout time bro!



Just what I've been waiting to hear too!! 



MKmods said:


> Thanks for the reminder.. (but I have done this many many times) My trick is to put colored shrink tubing on the terminals
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/Picture069-1.jpg
> I am figuring about the front of the case connections right now (fan controllers and iMON Ultra)



And the colored shrink adds that professional touch....sexy!! Mark, Have you considered posting some of your pics in the "Sexy Hardware Close-Up Pic Clubhouse"??


----------



## MKmods (Jun 14, 2009)

Ok I am waiting on the pins to show up (prob tomorrow or tues) so I thought I would look at the front.





I am thinking of making a CF panel for the center part, painting the Black part Candy apple red.

I will eliminate all the holes (not needed) And really just need a power button and a control for the CPU fan (1A)

And since the handle is plastic I was thinking of making a CF alum one in its place


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 15, 2009)

hi Mark!
pro work on those pins ! pro color code! 

Also, nice ideas, especially the CF alum handle.

question... are u doing a throttling controller or a switch?
 I was thinking of a 3 position switch 7.5volt - 9.5 volt - 12volt .You can use a zener diode (select one for the desired voltage drop). would be sweet!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 15, 2009)

Heh, Nice ideas MK!! go for it!!


----------



## King Wookie (Jun 15, 2009)

Maybe one day Mark can design an off the shelf case worth buying. Think Mountain mods, but with his unique touch of magic. Don't know who'd make it, but it would be a godsend.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 15, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> Maybe one day Mark can design an off the shelf case worth buying. Think Mountain mods, but with his unique touch of magic. Don't know who'd make it, but it would be a godsend.



count me in to buy one when and if that ever happens!

however, I think it would be best to see an MKmods mod kit, on the shelves... just an idea!


----------



## MKmods (Jun 15, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> hi Mark!
> pro work on those pins ! pro color code!
> 
> Also, nice ideas, especially the CF alum handle.
> ...



I was thinking of that, there isant any need for unlimited speeds so maybe a 7V and 12V switch (high/low speed) with a dual color LED for each speed.

The design is such that only the CPU has a fan that needs to be reduced. The fan below can be a silent one as the laptop Hdds and DVD make practically no heat.

The 140mm fan in the PS will be controlled by the PS itself. (even on full speed its pretty quiet, not to mention it is buried inside the comp (further reducing its noise level)

For the handle I was thinking of using heim joints and a CF rod in the center. (definitely look cool)



King Wookie said:


> Maybe one day Mark can design an off the shelf case worth buying. Think Mountain mods, but with his unique touch of magic. Don't know who'd make it, but it would be a godsend.



LOL, I was working with a few companies but the silly Non Disclosure forms/attorneys sucked. Add to that their slowness to react and failure to see the future (I refuse to make cases that suck) it just took all the fun out of it...

I have been designing a case for mfgr. it totally kicks every other cases ass so bad the other Case Mfgrs. will be embarrassed. My family keeps bugging me to shut the hell up and stop blabbing...lol... 

Just know the case is in the works and "You" my loyal minions will be the guinea pigs...


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 15, 2009)

nicely planned, man!


----------



## MKmods (Jun 15, 2009)

*Thanks Brian...*

My friend Brian dropped by today, I have been building/fixing comps for him from the beginning. He said he had a present for me and I figured it was more silly stuff from his closet (like 24V fans and old 512mb Hdds)
Than he brought me this....




Its from 0 to 15V and up to 35A, Looks like its gonna be a lot easier to test fans and stuff...

Thanks again Brian


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Jun 15, 2009)

Are you going water on this set-up? It would look cool...


----------



## King Wookie (Jun 15, 2009)

MKmods said:


> My friend Brian dropped by today, I have been building/fixing comps for him from the beginning. He said he had a present for me and I figured it was more silly stuff from his closet (like 24V fans and old 512mb Hdds)
> Than he brought me this....
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/Picture076.jpg
> Its from 0 to 15V and up to 35A, Looks like its gonna be a lot easier to test fans and stuff...
> ...



Now that is a handy gift!


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jun 15, 2009)

MKmods said:


> My friend Brian dropped by today, I have been building/fixing comps for him from the beginning. He said he had a present for me and I figured it was more silly stuff from his closet (like 24V fans and old 512mb Hdds)
> Than he brought me this....
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/Picture076.jpg
> Its from 0 to 15V and up to 35A, Looks like its gonna be a lot easier to test fans and stuff...
> ...



wow nice gift! its a very useful *tool*


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 15, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Its from 0 to 15V and up to 35A, Looks like its gonna be a lot easier to test fans and stuff...



serious *tool*... great gift!


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Jun 15, 2009)

Water Mark?


----------



## MKmods (Jun 15, 2009)

<<Onafets>> said:


> Are you going water on this set-up? It would look cool...


sorry I missed this.. No water here, My idea is to show that with proper planning air works just fine.
I am doing H20 on the Badboys of Modding Tribute case...
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=78059

ok its 4:19am here and way past my bedtime.. see you all tomorrow (or later today, lol)

Thanks a lot for dropping by and chatting


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Jun 15, 2009)

Cya

Lol spellchc


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 15, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I was thinking of that, there isant any need for unlimited speeds so maybe a 7V and 12V switch (high/low speed) with a dual color LED for each speed.
> 
> The design is such that only the CPU has a fan that needs to be reduced. The fan below can be a silent one as the laptop Hdds and DVD make practically no heat.
> 
> ...



That's just nuts.....especially the dual color LED idea....Phenomenal!





MKmods said:


> LOL, I was working with a few companies but the silly Non Disclosure forms/attorneys sucked. Add to that their slowness to react and failure to see the future (I refuse to make cases that suck) it just took all the fun out of it...
> 
> I have been designing a case for mfgr. it totally kicks every other cases ass so bad the other Case Mfgrs. will be embarrassed. My family keeps bugging me to shut the hell up and stop blabbing...lol...
> 
> Just know the case is in the works and "You" my loyal minions will be the guinea pigs...



 Let's see it!!!


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 16, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by MKmods
> LOL, I was working with a few companies but the silly Non Disclosure forms/attorneys sucked. Add to that their slowness to react and failure to see the future (I refuse to make cases that suck) it just took all the fun out of it...
> 
> ...



COUNT ME IN!


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 16, 2009)

w00h00 looking good MK
I'm gone a day and look at all you've done


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 16, 2009)

I just read 23 pages of this stuff and it's worth it...


----------



## MKmods (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks guys... I got the Pins (finally) 200 of them should keep me busy...





I have changed a couple things...I ordered the heim joints yesterday for the handle but kept looking at the face and thought why not make a whole new one (Instead of using the plastic Qpack one) so I am figuring how to do it...

I also ordered one of these to replace the iMon
http://www.pyleaudio.com/itemdetail.asp?brand=&cat1=Mobile Video And Navigation&cat2=&model=PLVHR75
(they were $62 online)

I got the idea while looking at stuartpb's Qube mod


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jun 16, 2009)

really nice deal on the screen! looking forward to it


----------



## MKmods (Jun 16, 2009)

Thx Odin..I figured it was time for me to join the 21st century..And for $62 its worth playing around with (for $238 not so much, lol)

EDIT:
OK I used the new pins and did the 8 pin plug. They look so much better than the other pins I re did the 24 pin plug






Its amazing to me how something so simple could be so different. I was using pins from a big online PC parts seller and I ran out. When I went to re order I noticed shipping was kind of high so I wandered around and found these other pins for a much better deal and took a chance. Wow what a difference, they are easier to work with, higher quality and just plain look nicer...


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 17, 2009)

good to see that you got a nice deal as well as good quality on those pins!

btw, that looks super .... I am getting overwhelmed  by all the small details put into this, by now, Mark! Shame that *not* all of these mods will be visible!


----------



## MKmods (Jun 17, 2009)

The cool part is what "wont" be visible...


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 17, 2009)

MKmods said:


> The cool part is what "wont" be visible...



heh, you're teasing us now!!
can't wait to see the final product!!


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 17, 2009)

MKmods said:


> The cool part is what "wont" be visible...



I know....AWESOME!!!


----------



## MKmods (Jun 17, 2009)

Ok good and bad news...Good news is when I assembled the PS and jumped the green wire the fan ran and no smoke...




I raised the mobo to 1/2" above the mobo tray (before it was 1/4") as the big fan in the PS needed more room to breath

The bad news is I forgot to make the hold down bracket for the fan, wait I can install the Freezer for now, ok thats not so bad..

Oh yea more good news, when I plugged in the mobo to the PS the power led on the mobo turned on (no smoke = a WIN!)





Even though I have never had a wiring failure I am always crazy nervous at this point


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 17, 2009)

I can understand, been on the receiving end of an exploding motherboard recently


----------



## MKmods (Jun 17, 2009)

OK I am getting pretty excited here, I popped in my 9600gt and the AC freezer and SUCCESS!







Thrackan said:


> I can understand, been on the receiving end of an exploding motherboard recently



I was thinking about that when I plugged in my new AMD 940... I kept thinking i wish I had an old sempron that I could use instead...


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jun 17, 2009)

good job! i hate smoke. especially hardware smoke


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 17, 2009)

That board + CF looks hot shit!


----------



## MKmods (Jun 17, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> That board + CF looks hot shit!



I like the black PCBs a lot for that reason...Thanks DD..

Its gonna take me most of the day but I am going to design the power rods for the GPUs now..I am going to use the copper rods I used before. There will be 2 rods for each card, thats gotta be a lot cleaner than the 24 wires .

See the 4 small round holes(2 on each side) of where the sata cables go.. Thats where the copper rods will stick through and connect to the GPUs...


Odin Eidolon said:


> good job! i hate smoke. especially hardware smoke


LOL, tell me about it.. If I screwed up the PS or mobo it would be several months before I could replace it, Talk about epic fail...


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 17, 2009)

That's sick dude!  Can't wait to see how she looks!


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 17, 2009)

MKmods said:


> OK I am getting pretty excited here, I popped in my 9600gt and the AC freezer and SUCCESS!
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/Picture091-1.jpg
> 
> 
> ...



this is so exciting MK. I was a bit worried about potential problems that might pop up and its a great relief for me, as well as for everyone I believe, to see that everything went according to plan!

are u going to put the 4870s on for us?


----------



## MKmods (Jun 17, 2009)

I dont know how to explain it but so far on my builds things seem to just work out...I dont know if its a power that watches over me, skill or just plain dumb luck. I can see the finished comp in my head when I start. 
Building prototype stuff is so insanely complicated but its that complication that makes it so rewrding when it works out. Now add to that all of you as well and honestly its not curing cancer but its a pretty good feeling just the same.

And Tizi I am definately gonna use the 4870s.. I am soldering the extra power wires for the GPUs right now (the DFI mobo has 2 separate 4 pin extra power plugs on it) I figure I should have it running by Fri (not complete but running) That way I can compare CPU fans and also the GPU fans...
I am really curious to see what the temps are with the 3 diff fans on the CPU
I have a San Ace 120 (monster power)
Scythe SY1225sl (slipstream with small diam motor assembly that looks cool)
Scythe SY1425SL12H (140mm fan I am using on the PS)

Than I want to see if there is a diff with our GPU coolers.

I was gonna try and pant it today but I am just too excited now that it started (as opposed to bursting into flames, lol) So I am gonna spend the rest of the day doing the wiring.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 17, 2009)

when you start something like this, you need them all! Although, IMHO skill takes the most part. Luck comes in the quality of the parts used, not the way you use them! As for "a power watching over you", I hope its not green with phychic powers, LOL, or you are building a mind controlling machine... 

Glad to see you reaching your goal... happy if I helped just a fraction, along the way!

I 'll wait anxiously to see all the tests you are going to prepare for us, both on the cpu and the gpus. Good luck with that!


----------



## MKmods (Jun 17, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> As for "a power watching over you", I hope its not green with phychic powers, LOL, or you are building a mind controlling machine...




dont worry, I am wearing my aluminum foil hat to block alien brain wave scans


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 17, 2009)

MKmods said:


> dont worry, I am wearing my aluminum foil hat to block alien brain wave scans



LMAO
i'd like to see a picture, please!


----------



## MKmods (Jun 17, 2009)

LOL, not me but similar....
(I am way to chicken to take a picture like that)


----------



## domy85 (Jun 18, 2009)

MKmods said:


> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/tin-foil-hat.jpg
> LOL, not me but similar....
> (I am way to chicken to take a picture like that)



Lies! Its you! lol j/k I wouldnt know. Fantastic job on this build. I love carbon fiber. What happen to that paint job you were gona do you were telling me about.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 18, 2009)

I got excited that this thing could be gaming by this weekend, so I figured I would put the paint off till next week.

I picked up several different reds and a gold base coat yesterday. I will give them a try to see the shade I really like on a scrap piece...(prob tomorrow)


----------



## Wile E (Jun 18, 2009)

Odin Eidolon said:


> good job! i hate smoke. especially hardware smoke



I love it when I have the money to replace stuff. It means it's upgrade time for me. lol 

And just out of curiosity mark, whatever happened to using the copper rods? Is that a no-go now, or am I just missing it?


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 18, 2009)

after applying BS Ray on that pic..... I saw the truth...
lol  (talk about ... having nothing to do!)


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 18, 2009)

LOL, WTF tzitzibp?!?


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 18, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> LOL, WTF tzitzibp?!?



lol,  read a few posts down..... just a little coversation I had with MK...

Btw, sorry about this Mark! 
hope u had a good nights' sleep and u are ready to show us a few more pics of your work.... I know u kept busy last night!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 18, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> lol,  read a few posts down..... just a little coversation I had with MK...
> 
> Btw, sorry about this Mark!
> hope u had a good nights' sleep and u are ready to show us a few more pics of your work.... I know u kept busy last night!



Ahh... I see
LOL


----------



## MKmods (Jun 18, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I love it when I have the money to replace stuff. It means it's upgrade time for me. lol
> 
> And just out of curiosity mark, whatever happened to using the copper rods? Is that a no-go now, or am I just missing it?



The copper rods are on my ASRock mobo (nvidia) When I designed the PS to actually plug into the mobo thare was no need for copper rods or any wiring.

I will be using the copper rods on the GPUs though but they will be a lot shorter as there is only about 3" or 4" between the GPUs and PS.
(and trying to stuff 24 wires in such a small area would ruin the whole theme of the build)

Nicely done tzitzibp...


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Jun 20, 2009)

Any more pics for us m8?...Shame...i like the copper rods idea on the mobo? Are you going to make heatpipes then?


----------



## MKmods (Jun 20, 2009)

I am finishing up the PS, I had to add a 4 pin molex plug to power the GPU plugs on the mobo.

I got the LCD and Heim joints(to replace the plastic handle)






I think for a piece to connect the HeimJoints I will use a CarbonFiber rod. im off to go look for one right now..


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Jun 20, 2009)

Cool! Put hydraulics on it!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 20, 2009)

Man, looking good MK! I was thinking for the longest time to have a 19" monitor that swung out of the side panel on my cosmos! But, that was something I just didn't go with.. Now, after seeing that.. Might do another mod..If this one ever gets done for me!


----------



## MKmods (Jun 20, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> If this one ever gets done for me!


LOL, I know the feeling.. I really need to focus and finish this up.

I am hoping to get the hot swap Hdds and DVd mounted tomorrow


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 20, 2009)

MKmods said:


> LOL, I know the feeling.. I really need to focus and finish this up.
> 
> I am hoping to get the hot swap Hdds and DVd mounted tomorrow



Sounds good man. Sounds good! On the things that's going to be done tomorrow! It's hard to finish when there is so many things you can do! Then you just gotta build a new mod just to throw those in there!


----------



## Urbklr (Jun 20, 2009)

Unbelievable man, very inspiring mod! Can't wait to see all the progress after this weekend

PS: That mobo really does look stunning with the CF!


----------



## BrooksyX (Jun 20, 2009)

Looks good MK. Still can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 20, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Sounds good man. Sounds good! On the things that's going to be done tomorrow! It's hard to finish when there is so many things you can do! Then you just gotta build a new mod just to throw those in there!



I have come up with a bunch of things to add to the Tribute case...I cant wait to add them.


Urbklr said:


> Unbelievable man, very inspiring mod! Can't wait to see all the progress after this weekend
> 
> PS: That mobo really does look stunning with the CF!



Glad you stopped by. Il try to get some more picts this afternoon...


BrooksyX said:


> Looks good MK. Still can't wait to see the final product.


LOL, me too.. I am kind of excited on this one because its the first mod where I wanted a fancy finish on...Usually I just throw a coat of paint or 2 on them as I usually take the comp apart within a day or so of completion. This one is too cool so will stay together.

EDIT:
I just made the mockup of the CPU cooler bracket...looks pretty cool.




It allows me to slide the cooler to help with clearance of the GPU and front of the case. The screws i am using are just temp, I will be using something a bit nicer after.

I like the look of the copper tubes exposed (originally there was an alum block with pins). I am curious to see if the temps go up/down...


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 20, 2009)

I have to admit I 've never seen a slide-in bracket before. Looks fantastic, man!

btw, I was thinking.... are you going to put a cover on the power plugs of the mobo?


----------



## MKmods (Jun 20, 2009)

Thats a cool idea. Later on tomorrow I am gonna make some CF panels (to replace the CPU bracket) and Il make a few smaller ones to cover the mobos plugs.
Thanks Tzi


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 20, 2009)

Glad to help......


----------



## MKmods (Jun 21, 2009)

I spent most of the day mounting the Hotswap Hdds and DVD...Honestly it was a bit hard as I had to cut the CF and if I screwed up there is no way to patch it without looking ugly.

This is for you DaMulta....(for the hot swap idea)










I was gonna make the Hdds face the rear (instead of the left side) but this way I dont have to turn the sata cables 90deg. Because of their location I only needed three 6" sata cables...


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 21, 2009)

WOW

How much are you selling this baby for??


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 21, 2009)

I think he said he was keeping it.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jun 21, 2009)

speechless. CF really looks kickass


----------



## MKmods (Jun 21, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> I think he said he was keeping it.



Yep, definitely keeping it..Doing prototype work is VERY labor intensive so the cost would be nutts...

However I am trying to work out a way to make them affordable...(lol, not that easy)

Thanks Odin



Wile E said:


> And just out of curiosity mark, whatever happened to using the copper rods? Is that a no-go now, or am I just missing it?




EDIT: OK this is my favorite part. I did this for my Tri SLI Nvision mod but didnt get to show it there  and I have been waiting for a good time to show it...





How is that for a clean way to wire GPUs


----------



## MKmods (Jun 22, 2009)

here is a closer look





And to explain further those are 8ga copper rods which are capable of handling 70A each in free air (as opposed to being with other wires inside a tube where airflow isant allowed)


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 22, 2009)

That's some crazy, sweet looking, mod! Man, that so... I'm Lost.. I'm really thinking of doing somethign like that now!


----------



## MKmods (Jun 22, 2009)

Thx CS, its a bit tricky soldering the 6 ends onto the rod in the exact right place.. But if you get it its pretty damn nice...

The cool thing is fancy smancy tools arent required, just a soldering iron, Plumbers tourch and some solder...

And like Tzi mentioned I will be making a small CF cover for the end as well as the clear shrink tubing to insulate the rods...


----------



## Cuzza (Jun 22, 2009)

just out of interest, how much $ do you pay for that copper?


----------



## MKmods (Jun 22, 2009)

its like .40- .80cents a foot... (practically nothing) I get it at Homedepot in the wiring dept most electricians use it for home grounding...

Just noticed your in NewZeland...Probably not a lot of HomeDepots.... Basically any hardware/home improvement store should carry it...


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 22, 2009)

MKmods said:


> OK this is my favorite part. I did this for my Tri SLI Nvision mod but didnt get to show it there  and I have been waiting for a good time to show it...
> 
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/Picture022-2.jpg
> How is that for a clean way to wire GPUs



"coolest mod" hall of fame picture!


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 22, 2009)

speechless


----------



## MKmods (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks guys, Im gonna get the second card done tomorrow and plugged into the PS. Hopefully I can get win 7 on the Hdds too I really want to see if there is a temp diff with the different GPU coolers as well as the different fans on the cpu.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 22, 2009)

Do you know if the gpu coolers test has been done before?


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 22, 2009)

how exactly do you get all the different wires power n volts or wat ever through two copper wires? coz im guesing theres more then just two different values?


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 22, 2009)

PCI-E plugs are only 12v and GND, so are the "P4" 4/8 pins plugs on the motherboard.

As far as I can tell he is doing the ATX plug with wires though, would be a pain in the neck to make all those different voltages with copper rods


----------



## Cuzza (Jun 22, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> As far as I can tell he is doing the ATX plug with wires though, would be a pain in the neck to make all those different voltages with copper rods



I think this photo tells otherwise??


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 22, 2009)

That doesn't take away that it's a pain


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Jun 22, 2009)

LOL...god I wish I had that sorta smarts. Shame I'm only 12 and my parents won't even let me cut a 120mm fan hole.


----------



## Cuzza (Jun 22, 2009)

<<Onafets>> said:


> LOL...god I wish I had that sorta smarts. Shame I'm only 12 and my parents won't even let me cut a 120mm fan hole.



kids + power tools = (in my experience) broken tools . So I'm with your parents on that one mate.


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Jun 22, 2009)

...ohhh woe. I'd even let them do it...you know why I can't go water...my dad doesn't want water in the study.


----------



## Cuzza (Jun 22, 2009)

Hahaha, when I was 12 I was asking Dad's permission to USE the computer, not cut holes in it!


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Jun 22, 2009)

He,He,He...I was at a PC by the age of 3. NO JOKE!


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Jun 22, 2009)

I strongly urge going water on this rig mk...it dosen't matter really but if you got leftover copper and bent it, soldered it etc, you can direct the tubes anywhere. IDK...


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Jun 22, 2009)

<<Onafets>> said:


> You know why I can't go water...my dad doesn't want water in the study.



 Water is the besttttttttt...ohhh crap i'm leaking!


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 22, 2009)

ive just had a really good idea, water. it would be so cool if there was a way to have tubes filled with water same as the copper pipes that would look great  or tubes filled with water tapering of to a copper pipe to be soldered to the parts


----------



## MKmods (Jun 22, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> how exactly do you get all the different wires power n volts or wat ever through two copper wires? coz im guesing theres more then just two different values?



I am doing the copper rods on the GPUs only. One of the rods is 12V and the other is ground.
Ok that pict is of the ASRock 780 mobo..I switched to the DFI so this is different. On the ASRock mobo if you look close there is a seperate rod for 12V another for 5V another for 3.3 and another for the ground.

The 12V rod runs around the side of the mobo to also supply the 8pin power for the CPU and there is a separate rod for the GPUs.

This revision is much simpler (simple = Better) For the 24 pin and 8 pin and the 4 pin molexe (for the mobos aux power for the GPUs) those actually plug into the PS sp there is no need for rods or wires or anything.



<<Onafets>> said:


> LOL...god I wish I had that sorta smarts. Shame I'm only 12 and my parents won't even let me cut a 120mm fan hole.


LOL, I am more than 4X older than you...(my skills have been picked up over the years and as you get older yours will too) 

I remember when I was younger I had people I loved to watch but was afraid to ask questions of, dont be with me... If you have a question or thought just ask.

And there will be no water on this build (saving that for the TPU tribute build (its $$ do do H20 builds)



tzitzibp said:


> Do you know if the gpu coolers test has been done before?


I have no clue, but Il look around..


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 22, 2009)

You said doodoo!



MKmods said:


> do do



All poop jokes aside, this is looking great!  Are you still going to use clear heatshrink around the copper wiring?  And will there be a polishing before the heatshrink goes on?


----------



## MKmods (Jun 22, 2009)

supposed to be "to do"....

I have many options (but polishing sounds like a nice touch)

I also have some Carbonfiber  colored sleeving (kind of a black/gray).


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 22, 2009)

That might look tight going into the connectors.  It would be kinda tricky to do super-clean because of using clear heatshrink, but I think it would be cooler with the copper semi-exposed with the clear heatshrink, and maybe sleeving at the tips (kind of a reversal of the typical wire sleeving) because your connectors are black.  ZOMG idea.  CLEAR CONNECTORS.  I know you already did it with the black ones, but clear connectors would look freaking cool.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 22, 2009)

Mkmod.. Do you think you can do a "how to" for the copper pci-e??? I'd really like to see it.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 22, 2009)

I am way too behind to do a log right now, Give me a couple weeks to catch up.

Thanks guys for all your input on this...


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Jun 22, 2009)

Ohhhh well...thx MK!


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Jun 22, 2009)

oh...by the way MK...can you make a background (desktop wallpaper) of the rig when its finished...1680x1050 plz. thanks in advance!


----------



## MKmods (Jun 22, 2009)

No prob, Il get my bro to take some picts ( he is 1000X better than me at picts)


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 23, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Mkmod.. Do you think you can do a "how to" for the copper pci-e??? I'd really like to see it.



+1000 on that Mark!
make a sticky out of this!


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Jun 23, 2009)

MKmods said:


> No prob, Il get my bro to take some picts ( he is 1000X better than me at picts)



Thanks m8...

My current wallpaper is a Coolermaster v8 one...


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 23, 2009)

ooooooooooo can't w8 for pics 
thx mk for this wonderful build/mod log


----------



## MKmods (Jun 24, 2009)

ur welcome Scrizz.. 
I have to take off for a few days to go hang out with my Grandma in Calif, Il be back next tues and post some temps so we can see whats going on with these coolers.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 24, 2009)

have a good time and send us a card!

can't wait for those readings!


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Jun 24, 2009)

cmon MK...


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Jun 24, 2009)

Great work! nice attention to detail. The details make or break a mod
If you did liquid cooling, you could use all copper pipe. Mebbe you could even do simulated watercooling with copper pipes if you don't wanna use watercooling. That would look cool with all the copper wiring.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 25, 2009)

I was watching an anime the other night called "Last Exile" and I was thinking of doing a water cooled "Retro" comp...

I used copper tubing in the very beginning (10X better than plastic at removing heat) But lately I switched back to Air cooled because when properly designed they run very cool, cost a lot less and are less complex.

By the way welcome to the thread


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 25, 2009)

you watch anime and never went to the club house. hope you have a great time in cali..


----------



## MKmods (Jun 25, 2009)

LOL, ive gone many times but I am too embarrassed to post (im a bit old to be watching cartoons)


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 25, 2009)

Man the way you hooked up your PCI-E plug was the best I have ever seen!

Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 25, 2009)

MKmods said:


> LOL, ive gone many times but I am too embarrassed to post (im a bit old to be watching cartoons)



Your never old to watch them! My dad (52 now) watches Family Guy all the time, and Ren & Stimpy is his favorite show!! I told my parents that I'll be a child at heart for the rest of my life!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jun 25, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!! Just catching up on the last 2 pages and WOW!
Bloody nice work on the PCI-E power connectors!!! And really like the hot swappable HDD's too!
Very, very nice work! And can't wait to see the case finished


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Jun 25, 2009)

Dude I've been patrolling this page for 3 hours...any progress.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jun 25, 2009)

This has to be one of the best mods I've seen for a mATX. The attention to detail is out of this world. Everything little thing you do seems so obvious but so effective. I cannot wait to see pics of the final product so I can cream.

If only I knew more about engineering and electronics I would do this myself


----------



## MKmods (Jun 25, 2009)

<<Onafets>> said:


> Dude I've been patrolling this page for 3 hours...any progress.



lol, I am 500miles away from my shop till Wed the 1st... so if there is any progress it would be a miracle...

I am working on a bit of a hardware upgrade though so cross ur fingers..


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 25, 2009)

MKmods said:


> lol, I am 500miles away from my shop till Wed the 1st... so if there is any progress it would be a miracle...
> 
> I am working on a bit of a hardware upgrade though so cross ur fingers..



No, you can't buy anything from System Viper before myself!!! lol.. I hope the best for ya man.



I guess since you can't do anything.. I guess I'll have to step-up on my log! lol


----------



## MKmods (Jun 26, 2009)

I have been crazy busy the last few days and there are so many thoughts on my mind. One biggie is how I am going to get hardware for 2 comps (Tribute case and this Qpack mod).. 

And I think I came up with a solution.. I will post more on Wed when I get back but it looks like there is gonna be a bit of i7 in my future...


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jun 26, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I have been crazy busy the last few days and there are so many thoughts on my mind. One biggie is how I am going to get hardware for 2 comps (Tribute case and this Qpack mod)..
> 
> And I think I came up with a solution.. I will post more on Wed when I get back but it looks like there is gonna be a bit of i7 in my future...



what kind of hardware Mark?


----------



## MKmods (Jun 26, 2009)

I am working on several trades, I just got one of these yesterday..






The plan is to make the hardware interchangeable between both cases.(both water cooled and air cooled)


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 26, 2009)

Looking good MK!!! Going to make this build a thing to jer.... Well you get it!


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jun 26, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I am working on several trades, I just got one of these yesterday..
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/BloodRage.jpg
> 
> The plan is to make the hardware interchangeable between both cases.(both water cooled and air cooled)



 a bloodrage!


----------



## MKmods (Jun 26, 2009)

lol, it seemed to go well with the colors of the build....And had a much better sound then the DFI (889 VS 885) All the plugs are near the same place of the DFI (so I wont have to redesign) and did I mention "Red" is my fave?


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jun 26, 2009)

MKmods said:


> lol, it seemed to go well with the colors of the build....



thats some nice piece of hardware. your going with an i7 920 i guess?

edit: did you get the front monitoring panel too?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 26, 2009)

MKmods said:


> lol, it seemed to go well with the colors of the build....



So I need to go AMD? The Msi 790fx board??? with my build?? Black, blue sliver.. lmao..


----------



## MKmods (Jun 26, 2009)

lol, I tried trading with a few here at TPU and nothing came of it so I will be using a Xeon Nehalem W3503 (dual core i7 is plenty for me).

I had to make this affordable, lucky for me i found someone that traded me the Bloodrage for my Modded DFI so the mobo was technically a freeby.

I am trying to trade my DDR2 Tracers for some DDR3 (would be another Freeby)

And the Xeon was only $135, Big thanks to bamacre (awesome seller at eBay)

So technically I went from AM2+ to i7 for $135 (and now I can sell my AMD 940 to further reduce costs)



Cold Storm said:


> So I need to go AMD? The Msi 790fx board??? with my build?? Black, blue sliver.. lmao..


LOL, only if you can figure a way to make it cost effective....


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jun 26, 2009)

MKmods said:


> lol, I tried trading with a few here at TPU and nothing came of it so I will be using a Xeon Nehalem W3503 (dual core i7 is plenty for me).
> 
> I had to make this affordable, lucky for me i found someone that traded me the Bloodrage for my Modded DFI so the mobo was technically a freeby.
> 
> ...



good for you!
 if you got the bloodrage monitoring front panel you could integrate it somehow it the case, its a nice tool for overclocking


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 26, 2009)

MKmods said:


> lol, I tried trading with a few here at TPU and nothing came of it so I will be using a Xeon Nehalem W3503 (dual core i7 is plenty for me).
> 
> I had to make this affordable, lucky for me i found someone that traded me the Bloodrage for my Modded DFI so the mobo was technically a freeby.
> 
> ...




wow, I7 for cheap.. lol.. I can do a full Am3 set up for around the same as you since the chip I have, my bro's dad will buy it off me via a board, high end processor.. lol.. I just don't see any AM3 worth the go, and not a i7 board to go at.. Plus, the dang cpu cooler... 80 bucks! and no i7's in stock! lol 

Great Stuff Mk!!! Great stuff!


----------



## Wile E (Jun 26, 2009)

MKmods said:


> lol, I tried trading with a few here at TPU and nothing came of it so I will be using a Xeon Nehalem W3503 (dual core i7 is plenty for me).
> 
> I had to make this affordable, lucky for me i found someone that traded me the Bloodrage for my Modded DFI so the mobo was technically a freeby.
> 
> ...


Should've sold the 940 first, then tried for an i7 920.

Welcome to the darkside. Muhahahahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## MKmods (Jun 26, 2009)

lol, I put it off as long as I could. I was never going with Intel than I realized the Atom Lego comp was Intel. (even I couldnt be so petty forever)

The other cool thing is being able to do SLI or Crossfire, add to that when I get a bit more $$ I can upgrade to the Quads or i9? (I am a bit Intel ignorant at this time)

Im thinking its not gonna be hard to unload a $100 CPU when I do move up.

(I tried for several 920s here at TPU first but no go)


----------



## Wile E (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm holding off on upgrading until i9 releases, I think. 6 cores and 12 threads sounds yummy.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 26, 2009)

lol, since I practically dont use more than 1 six is a bit of excess for me....

But wont the x58 mobos run the i3,i7 and i9's?

Dam now I need to learn stuff...


----------



## Wile E (Jun 26, 2009)

MKmods said:


> lol, since I practically dont use more than 1 six is a bit of excess for me....
> 
> But wont the x58 mobos run the i3,i7 and i9's?
> 
> Dam now I need to learn stuff...



I don't think any i3's will be coming to X58. Most likely just i7 and i9. And don't worry, it is confusing. Intel really dropped the ball on the naming scheme. All I can say is, after socket 1156 releases (P55 chipset), be sure you do your research before you buy a chip.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks Wile E


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Jun 27, 2009)

Gawd thats a beautifull mobo!


----------



## m4gicfour (Jun 28, 2009)

I haven't checked the thread in a while, and it looks like there's been some nice progress.

I thought you abandoned the (visible, anyway) copper tubing after you changed from the AS MOBO, but seeing them on the GPUs; man that looks slick.   _Side note:_ you must enjoy soldering ATX connectors or something? This'll be what, third? fourth? on this project alone by the time you get the bloodrage done...


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 28, 2009)

ohhh bloodrage, good stuff MK. 
I bet you're glad the connectors are in the same place


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Jun 28, 2009)

MKmods said:


> lol, I tried trading with a few here at TPU and nothing came of it so I will be using a Xeon Nehalem W3503 (dual core i7 is plenty for me).
> 
> I had to make this affordable, lucky for me i found someone that traded me the Bloodrage for my Modded DFI so the mobo was technically a freeby.
> 
> ...



No EVGA X58 Classified...


----------



## steelkane (Jun 28, 2009)

Just wondering,, do the ppl that like ati & amd also like fords, I prefer intel, nvidia & chevy. but I will use and have used ati or amd,, but will never drive a ford.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2009)

I'd take a Ford before most makes only because I grew up with ford trucks... But, I'll take any set up as long as i can get the most out of it.. You gotta have a Intel/Nvidia set up, and A AMD/ati one!!! It's a must!


----------



## Wile E (Jun 29, 2009)

steelkane said:


> Just wondering,, do the ppl that like ati & amd also like fords, I prefer intel, nvidia & chevy. but I will use and have used ati or amd,, but will never drive a ford.



I have Intel and ATI, and prefer Ford over chevy or mopar. I'd push my Ford before even driving a Mopar, but I would take a Chevy for free, if given. lol.


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 29, 2009)

steelkane said:


> Just wondering,, do the ppl that like ati & amd also like fords, I prefer intel, nvidia & chevy. but I will use and have used ati or amd,, but will never drive a ford.



I have Intel and ATi and I'm not into nVidia or AMD lately... I drive a Toyota which I'm happy with 

Oh and I don't like Fords, or French cars (Peugeot, Renault, Citroen). Had an Opel but it crapped out on me.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jun 29, 2009)

steelkane said:


> Just wondering,, do the ppl that like ati & amd also like fords, I prefer intel, nvidia & chevy. but I will use and have used ati or amd,, but will never drive a ford.



i'm with intel and ati right now, but i like AMD a lot recently, with phenom II.
i drive a phenomenal peugeot 106, but next car will be a Ford Fiesta+

buy hey no fanboysm


----------



## DarkEgo (Jun 29, 2009)

Intel Ati and I drive a...
POS Geo Metro!


----------



## Cuzza (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh hell yeah, I am Ford and AMD all the way. 

At least that's the talk. I'm typing this on an Intel and currently driving a Honda. lol


----------



## steelkane (Jun 30, 2009)

I just put together a evga classified with a 4890, I wish it was mine.


----------



## craigbru (Jul 1, 2009)

Absolutely epic Mark...

(Yes, I finally joined, Lol.)


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 1, 2009)

You planning on doing some wonderful USB ports? *hint hint*


----------



## MKmods (Jul 1, 2009)

welcome Craig looking forward to your input.



Thrackan said:


> You planning on doing some wonderful USB ports? *hint hint*


LOL, remember I am old (feeble/decrepit may be a better description) and I get side tracked easily.....I am sending a bunch of stuff I just sold. I promise this afternoon when I get back from shipping it all out I will get out all my USB stuff and hook you up...

PS: thanks thracken for reminding me


----------



## craigbru (Jul 1, 2009)

You're too kind Mark.  Thanks to you, I've virtually guaranteed that I'll never get any real work done at work any longer...


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jul 1, 2009)

craigbru said:


> Absolutely epic Mark...
> 
> (Yes, I finally joined, Lol.)



glad to have you here Craig


----------



## craigbru (Jul 1, 2009)

Thank you!  I'll get some logs up when I get a chance...  However, no amount of begging will get the Rogue worklog reposted... That's about 1.5 hours of cutting and pasting... Lol.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 1, 2009)

Your work is way too amazing to not be shared here. 

I really have a tough time with multiple logs (I hate to even do 1 log, lol) Stopping to explain stuff and take picts is such a bother but honestly here at TPU its so worth it.

Throw up a quicky gallery of asst. picts of the stuff you did so people have a chance to see, that should keep us happy (for now, lol).


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jul 1, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Your work is way too amazing to not be shared here.



seconded. you and MK are the best SFF modders i know of. please! share!


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh thirded, please do share Craig! Mostly because I haven't seen any of your work yet and I'm working on a small box  Might get some good tips off of your work.


----------



## craigbru (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks guys.  I'll get to it sometime this weekend likely.  It's the wife's birthday today, so I'll be a little preoccupied...


----------



## MKmods (Jul 1, 2009)

wish her a happy Bday..


Thrackan said:


> Oh thirded, please do share Craig! Mostly because I haven't seen any of your work yet and I'm working on a small box  Might get some good tips off of your work.



LOL, I swiped a pict, but it dosent even begin to show what he did....


----------



## craigbru (Jul 1, 2009)

I'll do that Mark.  Since it's her birthday, of course that means I'm cooking tonight... Chicken Cordon Bleu, asparagus with garlic and butter, and finally bacon and mushroom mashed potatoes... That's got to be what, 5000 calories? Who cares! It's all about the taste buds tonight!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 1, 2009)

well now im hungry...Hold on im on the way (its only like 1500miles I know I can make it)


----------



## craigbru (Jul 1, 2009)

Well, I plan on eating around 7.  Think you'll make it by then?  Lol.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jul 1, 2009)

MKmods said:


> wish her a happy Bday..
> 
> 
> LOL, I swiped a pict, but it dosent even begin to show what he did....
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/Rogue.jpg



Craig... now we are all waiting... c'mon!
LOL, i wanna see the Dream Modders Dinner at Craig's house 
and happy birthday to your wife!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 1, 2009)

Thats my big dream to get all of us modders together at 1 place at 1 time to just go nutts....

Tell the wife she lucked out this time (I have a hard time sharing when it comes to Chicken Cordon Bleu)


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 1, 2009)

You both have left me starving for mod pics, a build log, and food


----------



## craigbru (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah, I suppose she would be a little unhappy with me if guys started showing up at the door tonight with Dremels in tow...

Oh, I suppose I could do a worklog for the food.  How epic would that be?  Lol.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 1, 2009)

craigbru said:


> I'll do that Mark.  Since it's her birthday, of course that means I'm cooking tonight... Chicken Cordon Bleu, asparagus with garlic and butter, and finally bacon and mushroom mashed potatoes... That's got to be what, 5000 calories? Who cares! It's all about the taste buds tonight!



Wow. Sound great. (I thought I was the only one that thought asparagus was the perfect compliment to Cordon Bleu. lol.) You need a little sharp cheddar in the potatoes tho. Your taste buds would be even happier. 

And welcome aboard. Looking forward to seeing some of your work.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 1, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> You both have left me starving for mod pics, a build log, and food


Well here is what I have on my bench...




Dam I REALLY need a tri pod...Im off to lunch, back in a bit all



craigbru said:


> Yeah, I suppose she would be a little unhappy with me if guys started showing up at the door tonight with Dremels in tow...
> 
> Oh, I suppose I could do a worklog for the food.  How epic would that be?  Lol.



Well I started the Bad Boys of Case Modding Club here...How about a food modding Club... Mmmmmmmm


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome to TPU Craig... I gotta find that Rouge mod! I was just thinking a few days ago to do one myself... 

MK, I hope the trip to Cali was good! Can't wait for this to finish!


MMMM, that looks to good to just leave! You might not have it there by time you get back MK!


----------



## craigbru (Jul 1, 2009)

There actually is some cheddar cheese in the potatoes, as well as sour cream.  It's kind of full loaded from the get go.

I suppose I could call it Project Cordon Bleu?

Thanks for all the warm welcomes guys!


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 2, 2009)

Craig, what do you do with the bacon and mushroom in the mashed potatoes?


----------



## Wile E (Jul 2, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> Craig, what do you do with the bacon and mushroom in the mashed potatoes?



Eat them.


----------



## craigbru (Jul 2, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> Craig, what do you do with the bacon and mushroom in the mashed potatoes?



Wile E nailed it... I do eat them of course.  In fact, it's almost time to eat.... 



Wile E said:


> Eat them.


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 2, 2009)

Welcome Craig.

I loved that SFF you did, the one Mark posted the pic of. I did follow the worklog, I just can't remember where.

As for the food mods, count me in. I'm allegic to recipies, so it's an adventure every time I cook. Never the same thing twice.

Hmm, makes me wonder. What rig would produce enough heat to cook with? I'm always wondering how to make use of all that wasted energy.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 2, 2009)

:O

Sudhian, Bit-Tech now here - nice one Craig, good to see you've arrived.


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 2, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Eat them.



Ha-ha [sarcastic]

No seriously, do you chop them up fine, puree them, chunky, whole? I've never tried that before, sounds good.


----------



## craigbru (Jul 2, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> Welcome Craig.
> 
> I loved that SFF you did, the one Mark posted the pic of. I did follow the worklog, I just can't remember where.
> 
> ...



Thanks man!  I had worklogs on Sudhian, HardOCP, and bit-tech.  It could have been any one of them, but the bit-tech log had the most traffic.

Thankfully I'm not allergic to anything.  When the wife and I don't have any kids around, we'll just randomly pic some new recipe and make it.  You get to spend time together, and try something new.

My Rogue project might have produced enough heat to bake a cake... 



InnocentCriminal said:


> :O
> 
> Sudhian, Bit-Tech now here - nice one Craig, good to see you've arrived.



Hey, another familiar face!  Thanks for the welcome!



Cuzza said:


> Ha-ha [sarcastic]
> 
> No seriously, do you chop them up fine, puree them, chunky, whole? I've never tried that before, sounds good.



Ah, I see what you mean now.  They are chopped, but still slightly chunky.  It adds nice flavor and texture.  Especially when you prepare the mashed potatoes homestyle, meaning I don't peel them.  I like a few potato skins.

Now, I've realized I've completely derailed Mark's thread, so I'll wrap this up and make my own threads to derail...

Dinner was a success last night, and I've got a few pics to show you...











And finally a picture of my wife about to enjoy all of my hard work.  She strongly advised me not to post this one, but I'll claim 'selective hearing', and post anyway.


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 2, 2009)

That smile says it all though. I gather she enjoyed it?

EDIT: I think it was on Bit-tech.


----------



## craigbru (Jul 2, 2009)

She absolutely loved it.  She said she was going to try and top me for my birthday...


----------



## Scrizz (Jul 2, 2009)

mmm good stuff
and welcome Craig


----------



## MKmods (Jul 2, 2009)

Big mistake posting the pict of the wife....At first I was content just pilfering some Chicken Cordon Bleu... Now its the hottie im gonna steal....

OK back on track...I got all the stuff sold and shipped, bye bye AMD (for now).

I am gonna post up some things for Thracken over at Bad Boys of Modding today and tomorrow I will commence with the mobo soldering..


----------



## craigbru (Jul 2, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> mmm good stuff
> and welcome Craig



Thanks man!



MKmods said:


> Big mistake posting the pict of the wife....At first I was content just pilfering some Chicken Cordon Bleu... Now its the hottie im gonna steal....
> 
> OK back on track...I got all the stuff sold and shipped, bye bye AMD (for now).
> 
> I am gonna post up some things for Thracken over at Bad Boys of Modding today and tomorrow I will commence with the mobo soldering..



Well, you're still 1500 miles away...   Even though I won't be able to make it to any events on the west coast this year, I plan on making it to some next year.  If I do, you'll likely get to meet her.

I'm looking forward to more soldering goodness Mark!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 2, 2009)

I will make much more effort to attend the west coast events as well, keep me informed.
(trying to get to Intels Sac show this month if I can get a seat or 2)


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 2, 2009)

I must say this...!!!
I don't know how but we get almost the same idea about plugin the board from the back...!!!

...am working in something similar but nothing like this you are very good with the soldering wow...!!!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 2, 2009)

masbuskado said:


> I must say this...!!!
> I don't know how but we get almost the same idea about plugin the board from the back...!!!
> 
> ...am working in something similar but nothing like this you are very good with the soldering wow...!!!


Thank you very much and welcome to the thread.. 

I have done many of these mods for the last few years, they get better every time I do one (I learn new tricks ecah time I do one). Right now I am modding each pin and the plug so I can remove this mobo and plug it into another case as well.

I have to remove the small clips that prevent the pin from being removed from the plastic housing (or I would never be able to replace any pins)






Each pin requires me to remove/install the plastic part to check for proper fit


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Jul 2, 2009)

Sweet more tedious work. Are you gonna cover the connector on the other side, so people aren't like, "wtf? there's no power cable connected?!"


----------



## MKmods (Jul 2, 2009)

lol, thats the fun part... watching people keep insisting it cant work because there is no wires....

Yep I am gonna make some CF parts to use as covers.


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 2, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Thank you very much and welcome to the thread..
> 
> I have done many of these mods for the last few years, they get better every time I do one (I learn new tricks ecah time I do one). Right now I am modding each pin and the plug so I can remove this mobo and plug it into another case as well.
> 
> ...



I try that in small scale first...!
I change the the P4 and all the 3 pin fan connector to the back just like you did... I was thinking the same with the PSU connector but there was to many soldering and I didn't wanna screw the mobo... but after watching you doing it I can ask you question about it!!!
Nicely done...!!!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 2, 2009)

The trick is a clean surface, clean soldering iron (nothing fancy just reg 25watt iron with fine tip)

If it takes longer than 1 or 2 seconds to solder stop there is a prob. If you keep the heat too long there is chance to damage the board.

One more thing, the guy at the electronics store told me to get a grounded soldering iron (which I did) but I used a cheap $3 ungrounded iron for many years with no problems.

and since I seem to be in a good mood and giving away all my secrets I use 63/37 solder (dries much quicker, melts at lower temp then the reg 60tin/40lead stuff)

LOL, I wonder what Foxconn would say if they saw this pict




24 pin is done, now on to the 8 pin.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 3, 2009)

Gotta love the box of power adapter thingys.  Reminds me of legos 

And, I think they would be upset with you for making Foxconn bisexual


----------



## MKmods (Jul 3, 2009)

when I have extra mobos laying around I take the heat gun to them and remove all the plugs (even the PCI Express x16 ones, never know when I need one of those)


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 3, 2009)

Those poor, poor, abused mobos.  I wouldn't like it if you put a heat gun to me and removed all my plugs   What did those boards ever do to deserve that kind of dismemberment!?!?


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 3, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Those poor, poor, abused mobos.  I wouldn't like it if you put a heat gun to me and removed all my plugs   What did those boards ever do to deserve that kind of dismemberment!?!?



and the psu's he  has and has had


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 3, 2009)

I think MKmods is the hannibal lecter of PC components


----------



## MKmods (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## m4gicfour (Jul 3, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Gotta love the box of power adapter thingys.  Reminds me of legos
> 
> And, I think they would be upset with you for making Foxconn bisexual



Well, technically, it's not bisexual (swings both ways), it's hermaphrodite (both male and female... organs). Now, if you plugged it into mark's custom PSU and a standard PSU into the top, It'd be a bisexual hermaphrodite (everyone has a gender; even if they are biologically both).

Now THAT's phuxxed up. I wonder if that would work, or burn the house down? I get ideas everytime I come in here...

edit

BAHHHHHHHAHAHAH I love the mad scientist! Suits you.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 3, 2009)

LOL, thanks guys for making me laugh ....

One sweet thing about the X58mobo is no extra power plugs for the GPUs....sweet less soldering....


----------



## m4gicfour (Jul 3, 2009)

lol, I don't know; being philosophical about gender-ambiguous hardware?

The other part I was wondering what would happen if both ATX connectors were connected to a PSU. Would they effectively load balance each other and the result be more stable power and more available watts or would the whole thing just go up in the Mysterious Blue Smoke™


----------



## Wile E (Jul 3, 2009)

m4gicfour said:


> lol, I don't know; being philosophical about gender-ambiguous hardware?
> 
> The other part I was wondering what would happen if both ATX connectors were connected to a PSU. Would they effectively load balance each other and the result be more stable power and more available watts or would the whole thing just go up in the Mysterious Blue Smoke™



It would work like parallel redunant psus. The redundancy adapters basically hook the psus up in the same manner.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 3, 2009)

well I dont know about multiple PSs.. seems hard enough just keeping the wires straight with one....

Tomorrow I need to make a new PS shell (the plugs are moved over a bit with this mobo) I am excited to see if this new hardware fires up (or explodes)

I also had a chance to take a look at the heat tube coolers on the mobo and they dont impress me too much. I am making some new Black Enzo coolers (copper looks out of place) And a new CF mount for the CPU cooler..





Its hard to see but the part that makes contact with the Intel Chipset used tape(not the best) and it was only making contact with about half of the surface. 

Its a big prob with coolers that span a large distance, its really hard to get them to make contact at all points.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jul 3, 2009)

love the new avatar MK. I think it fits you well!

MKMods - The crazy mad PC case modding guru!!!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 3, 2009)

I never gave much thought to avatars...But the more I see it the funnier it is, some time I would like to replace the test tube with a soldering iron...


----------



## Wile E (Jul 3, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I never gave much thought to avatars...But the more I see it the funnier it is, some time I would like to replace the test tube with a soldering iron...



Or a dremel.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 3, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I never gave much thought to avatars...But the more I see it the funnier it is, some time I would like to replace the test tube with a soldering iron...



can you give me your avvy?
I want to change it 
(no, not for personal use)


----------



## BrooksyX (Jul 3, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Or a dremel.



how about both. Hes got two hands so one in each


----------



## Wile E (Jul 3, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> how about both. Hes got two hands so one in each



perfect!


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 3, 2009)

hey craig, I tried making the mushroom bacon potato thing, mmmm that was good stuff


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 3, 2009)

hows that?


----------



## BrooksyX (Jul 3, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/4972/mkmods.png
> hows that?



nice, looks good!


----------



## Wile E (Jul 3, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/4972/mkmods.png
> hows that?



ZOMG!!!! That's spectacular. Perfect. 

Then all that's left is to have w1z change his title to "Dr. Jeckle, Mr. Modder"


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jul 3, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/4972/mkmods.png
> hows that?



nice! but Mark rarely uses Dremels, he uses mostly simple snips


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 3, 2009)

Odin Eidolon said:


> nice! but Mark rarely uses Dremels, he uses mostly simple snips



True, but the dremel looks more appropriate.

Nice work h3llb3nd4, but I'd expect nothing less from you.


----------



## craigbru (Jul 3, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> hey craig, I tried making the mushroom bacon potato thing, mmmm that was good stuff




Haha, awesome...


----------



## MKmods (Jul 3, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/4972/mkmods.png
> hows that?



I bow to your awesomeness..


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 4, 2009)

MKmods said:


> LOL, I wonder what Foxconn would say if they saw this pict
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/Picture051-1.jpg
> 24 pin is done, now on to the 8 pin.



have u got the court order yet? lol

i am back.... seems i missed out on some interesting conversation about cars, food and chicas...

anyway, this is what i am waiting for..."a new CF mount for the CPU cooler"..amongst other things.... 

KEEP IT UP, MK!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 4, 2009)

thanks tzi and welcome back.. 

its funny, when I did my first PS mod using the PS Power & Cooling 510 I sent them a pict thinking they would be impressed....Lets just say they wernt happy campers...

I am rebuilding the PS right now, I found a better place for the 6pin GPU connectors, I removed a few parts and added a couple more.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 4, 2009)

I need to catch up! next thing I know you'll be modding something quite different! Again! lol

so is it i7, then?


----------



## MKmods (Jul 4, 2009)

Yep, its like i7 cheating with a Xeon Nehalem W3503 for now...

No more changes I promise


----------



## Scrizz (Jul 4, 2009)

lol in one day sooo many things happened.
Lovin' the avi


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 4, 2009)

MKmods said:


> After watching a few threads on the SFF cases I noticed that the companies still refused to correct the poor design of their SFF cases. *So this log is to show how a few simple things can transform the SFF case into a winner.*
> 
> .



You said simple things .
Still a brilliant mod Mk but it seems you lost your way a bit with the simple part.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 4, 2009)

I think i'm gunna have to learn about electronics... i mean, High School work didn't really help. 

Might help be in the future 

Anyways, looking good MK. Inspirational.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 4, 2009)

*Happy 4th to all of my friends here in the states, and to the rest of my friends all over the world I wish you all the freedoms and happiness we enjo*y.. 



crazy pyro said:


> You said simple things .
> Still a brilliant mod Mk but it seems you lost your way a bit with the simple part.



LOL, technically its one of the simplest comps ever....Wiring removed....

(lets just not think about the many hours of trial/error getting this to work well)



m4gicfour said:


> lol, I don't know; being philosophical about gender-ambiguous hardware?
> 
> The other part I was wondering what would happen if both ATX connectors were connected to a PSU. Would they effectively load balance each other and the result be more stable power and more available watts or would the whole thing just go up in the Mysterious Blue Smoke™





Wile E said:


> It would work like parallel redunant psus. The redundancy adapters basically hook the psus up in the same manner.



  You both may be on to something here..


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 4, 2009)

Lol MK, you now have the perfect Avatar and an amazing quote.. lol.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks to h3llb3nd4..

Ok I laminated the CPU bracket and its curing now (lol, needs 24 hours) I used 2 layers of CF placed at 45deg for an extra bit of strength with a filler in the center and 2 more CF layers on top.

I got 2 of the heatsinks mounted on the mobo (the holiday messed me up and I need to order the last heatsink mon (Enzo MST-88)

il post some picts tomorrow of the CPU bracket when I remove it from its mold.(crossing fingers, lol)

Here is what I got so far


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 5, 2009)

OMG that cooler looks GORGEOUS.  Is it just painted?

Also, a tad off topic, I was thinking of getting my full copper S-1284EE nickel plated to prevent tarnishing and for some extra bling.  Worth it?  Some places charge a minimum of $110 for it


----------



## MKmods (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep, I used a lacquer paint (goes on thinner than Enamel) On my earlier AC Freezer coolers I found no dif in temps when using a reasonable coat of paint (not a big heavy drip all over the place coat, lol)

I need to get a tripod and learn picts soon as in person its a lot cooler.

here is a shot of the first freezer with my X800GTO (thats quite a while ago)





LOL, I just noticed my workbench, dam it was pretty back then...

look at it now...


----------



## Taz100420 (Jul 5, 2009)

http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/Picture054-1.jpg


Lol nice! I like what ya are doin here. Looks really complicated with the power supply/ mobo tray mod. and is that Black and Decker RTX 3-speed rotary tool? If so, they are MUCH better than Dremel and I got mine for $20! Cuts so much better.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 5, 2009)

+1 on the RTX! (I wish I had got one a long time ago)


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 5, 2009)

I love the boat paint look!

Love the new board, sucks you spent so much time on the other to start again LOL but that can be part of the fun too.


----------



## Taz100420 (Jul 5, 2009)

MKmods said:


> +1 on the RTX! (I wish I had got one a long time ago)



Yea tell me about it. I woulda saved $40 getting the RTX compared to Dremel. I blew it up in less than a month! Now the RTX has lasted over a year now with all the things I use it for


----------



## MKmods (Jul 5, 2009)

It worked out pretty cool DaMulta.. someone at DFI saw the board and wanted it, he traded me this one for it...(I hope I dont mess this one up)
The DFI was really nice but this one has about 10 features that make it perfect for this comp.

And Taz100420, I think I fried 5 of the Dremels before I found the Black and decker one....Lucky the RTX uses all the Dremels attachments as well.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jul 5, 2009)

That coat looks awesome


----------



## Scrizz (Jul 5, 2009)

+1 on the RTX ,wouldn't change it for a thing 

I'm loving the way the cooler looks


----------



## Taz100420 (Jul 5, 2009)

MKmods said:


> And Taz100420, I think I fried 5 of the Dremels before I found the Black and decker one....Lucky the RTX uses all the Dremels attachments as well.



Yup me too. I was at wal-mart lookin for a new Dremel when I spotted the RTX for $20! couldnt pass it up. I had a Dremel tool set that comes in handy for the RTX.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 5, 2009)

Good find on the Black n Decker, I'll keep it in mind if my cheap-brand Dremel gives up.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 5, 2009)

That board looks gorgeous Mark. And I concur that electricity flows faster downhill. But if you massage the wires you can get it to go back up pretty fast


----------



## MKmods (Jul 5, 2009)

Thx CD, Im off to homedepot to pick up the screws for the CPU mount, when I get back Il show what I came up with..

OK, Back
Here is a shot of the CF plate


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 6, 2009)

pardon my ignorance, but what does tha plate do? or is it just cosmetic? either way, sweetness!


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 6, 2009)

Carbon Fiber makes anything faster...that's why they use it on race cars and superbikes


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 6, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Carbon Fiber makes anything faster...that's why they use it on race cars and superbikes



Oh yeah, just like speed holes.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 6, 2009)

I used the Enzo cooler that I had in my closet. It wasent made for the intel socket 1366 so the bracket allows me to mount the CPU cooler.
One added benefit is it also allows me to turn the cooler 90Deg so the fins line up better with the airflow.

And another benefit is it allows me to slide the cooler up and down a bit so the cooler dosent hit the GPU or my case (remember my case is barely bigger than the ATX mobo...



CyberDruid said:


> Carbon Fiber makes anything faster...that's why they use it on race cars and superbikes



while that has been proven the "Other" reason I used it is its insanely strong/lite weight and so much easier to work with than metal.

(those are the reasons I keep telling myself... the real reason is it just looks cool)

BY the way for those paying attention to the CF stuff this time I used 2 pieces of glass to press it together. I waxed each piece 2 times and used the spray on mold release and it separated just fine (no broken glass)

The glass leaves an extremely glossy/smooth surface


----------



## Taz100420 (Jul 6, 2009)

That carbon fiber piece looks sweet with a black cooler. Yea CF wont bent,warp or distort as easily like a steel plate would. Kinda makes me want to build a CF case.......Expensive but cool lol


----------



## EnergyFX (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice work on this project Mark... but,

I'm getting a vibe that you have commitment issues.  lol


----------



## Scrizz (Jul 6, 2009)

ohhh yeah, I'm loving the CF. Looks sweet. 
Hopefully someday I can make things as beautiful as that!


----------



## BOBDBONE (Jul 6, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Nice work on this project Mark... but,
> 
> I'm getting a vibe that you have commitment issues.  lol



Not true.

He has been committed a couple times. They never caught him.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm definitely liking the new board and paint. Looks awesome.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 6, 2009)

Taz100420 said:


> That carbon fiber piece looks sweet with a black cooler. Yea CF wont bent,warp or distort as easily like a steel plate would. Kinda makes me want to build a CF case.......Expensive but cool lol



Its not cheap but not that expensive, Actually for what it is its a pretty good deal. My first few SFF cases used perforated alum and it cost more than the CF.

And for these covers and brackets I am using scraps leftover form earlier work.


----------



## craigbru (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey Mark, what oz. weight of carbon fiber are you using, and how many layers would it take to get around 2mm in thickness when finished?


----------



## MKmods (Jul 6, 2009)

Here is the material I used
http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=97&

Its fine for flat panels and single curves , but if you are planning on compound curves than this is better
http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=98&

When I did the mobo tray I used 6 layers of CF and no filler and its about 1/16" thick

For the CPU bracket I used 2 layers than a filler and than 2 more layers. It is WAY stiffer and probably 3/32"thick.
This is the filler I used
http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=93&

Dam this thread is long.. I think I started the mobo tray around post Page 10 #237

Another tidbit, i dont know if you saw this (I think on page 9) but this Guy has an excellent tut on CF
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8801536764731290932


----------



## craigbru (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks Mark.  How noticeable is the filler after cutting the CF?  Can you see a layer of white?


----------



## MKmods (Jul 6, 2009)

yep, I used a sharpie to blacken it out.

EDIT: OK I am making a new mobo tray (same thing just new with fewer holes). I just ordered a PS  (I butchered all mine, lol) so I would have a backup to test stuff and figured I would plug in the mobo and see what happens..It tried to start than turned right off and just repeated that over and over...

I started thinking I should have tested this mobo and cpu (I am using the Xeon W3503 dual core) before all the new heatsinks and soldering but I was so busy with other stuff I passed...(my bad) 

OK so the first thought was memory prob so I took out 2 of the sticks and voila its alive....Just had to get into the bios to set the memory specs 
(am using OCZ XMP's   http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227388  )

So tomorrow will have the new mobo tray and PS casing.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 7, 2009)

G/L man
really coming out real nice


----------



## Wile E (Jul 7, 2009)

MKmods said:


> yep, I used a sharpie to blacken it out.
> 
> EDIT: OK I am making a new mobo tray (same thing just new with fewer holes). I just ordered a PS from Newegg (I butchered all mine, lol) so I would have a backup to test stuff and figured I would plug in the mobo and see what happens..It tried to start than turned right off and just repeated that over and over...
> 
> ...


I hate those close calls. lol.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 7, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Thx CD, Im off to homedepot to pick up the screws for the CPU mount, when I get back Il show what I came up with..
> 
> OK, Back
> Here is a shot of the CF plate
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/Picture067-2.jpg



this pic is so sexy, man! the cf+black cooler is super! *envy*


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 7, 2009)

Ultimate CF cooler plate creamage there!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 9, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I hate those close calls. lol.


LOL, "close calls" is an understatement... This needs to be done by next week and obviously RMA of the mobo is out of the question.....

and the mobo started right up and worked fine... 

The last few days have been kind of sucky for OCZ at my place, first the memory wouldnt work and today I just got a new OCZ PS to use as my "Tester PS" and it went "POP".. I cant say how happy I was that it didnt take out my mobo and stuff as well... I just ordered a new Seasonic to replace it.

I got the new mobo tray done and I am working on the new PS shell right now....


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 9, 2009)

Glad to hear the mobo tray is done, and you where able to get the board up and running!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 9, 2009)

Thx CS I had the board and parts sitting on the desk to check to make sure it all worked (while the mobo tray was curing).. 

Now I am working on making some custom  memory coolers now..I noticed the ones sold are for dual sided memory (mine is single sided) so I am trying to make my own.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 9, 2009)

you and making your own! Gosh diddly Mark...  


One of a kind modder


----------



## MKmods (Jul 9, 2009)

The memory works fine (but looks ugly with the cool ass mobo)






I was thinking of red alum and CF.....

Also the Enzo MST-88 dosent fit the holes so I need to "Make " it fit the special DirectFET mosfets...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah, the Crucial ram is ugliest things I've seen, but do some amazing things! lol... well, red alum with black accents would work out quite nice.. and white trim..


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 9, 2009)

If only you could swap out the PCB to black...or red


----------



## MKmods (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for reminding me.. Someone here painted their mobo, that sounds like a cool idea for the PCB of the memory.

If you guys figure who it was that painted their mobo here at TPU let me know so I can give him the proper credit


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 9, 2009)

It was both Damulta, he started it, and POS that did it... POS did more then just his mobo from what I remember.. Damulta just did it to his $299 790i ultra board... lol


Damulta's link


----------



## MKmods (Jul 9, 2009)

well my hats off to both the trend setters...

And thanks CS for the link


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 9, 2009)

Welcome MK, and ya they did start it.. I remember having to go into other forums to just calm down all the disbelievers that where saying D was stupid, and it wouldn't work... Still works! Same goes to POS.. Their stuff still works today... lol..


----------



## MKmods (Jul 9, 2009)

I used to run into a lot of people before that seemed to be constantly saying stuff/ideas wouldnt work...
(not only were they unaccomplished of course they never had any personal experience as well)

I say mod whatever/however the hell you want.. People need to be encouraged to try new ideas...

So to all of you like DaMulta that do their own thing


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 9, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I used to run into a lot of people before that seemed to be constantly saying stuff/ideas wouldnt work...
> (not only were they unaccomplished of course they never had any personal experience as well)
> 
> I say mod whatever/however the hell you want.. People need to be encouraged to try new ideas...
> ...



yeah, your right on the fact of others being a$$es over not supporting whar others think are new ideas.. the first words out of the majors mouth in the "laughing man" movie...  but thats me.. im all ways open to anything new


----------



## MKmods (Jul 9, 2009)

speaking of the Major I just finished watching all the 	Angelic Layers and Im sad (wish there were more episodes)


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah.. It was sad.. It's making me think of doing mods via anime now... God, I hate seeing these brilliant project logs! Gives me to many ideas


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Jul 9, 2009)

If it's DDR3 go grab some Dominator GT's
If it's DDR2... Dominator's.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jul 9, 2009)

<<Onafets>> said:


> If it's DDR3 go grab some Dominator GT's
> If it's DDR2... Dominator's.



keep those crucials IMO... half the price, same chips. just make some awesome HS for them!!!


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Jul 9, 2009)

Rofl...solder some copper to it!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 9, 2009)

<<Onafets>> said:


> If it's DDR3 go grab some Dominator GT's
> If it's DDR2... Dominator's.



Thanks for your enthusiasm Onafets. This comp needs to be done next week and I need to focus on that for now. (so buying extra stuff will be for emergency only) And the memory is DDR3.


Odin Eidolon said:


> keep those crucials IMO... half the price, same chips. just make some awesome HS for them!!!


Thanks Odin..



DanishDevil said:


> If only you could swap out the PCB to black...or red


I just read this post again and noticed the Red comment.. How about a red PCB (as far as I know there are no red PCB memory sticks) and a black perforated heatsink (I really like the OCZs perforated heatsinks)

Il post a few picts in a bit..


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 9, 2009)

Crucial DDR3 = good sticks. Just find or make some nice heatspreaders if you have time left


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 9, 2009)

Crucial REDS have red PCB.






Idea sounds great though


----------



## MKmods (Jul 9, 2009)

I had the Red DDR2 version and never noticed it...I am fiddeling with a stick of DDR to see how it looks. Il post some picts when I get something worth looking at...


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 9, 2009)

Awaiting eagerly


----------



## MKmods (Jul 9, 2009)

Ok I went through the closet and saw this






I cut off a chunk and threw some metallic Black on it (metallic black has a bit of gray/silver in it and makes perforated look similar to CF) 
Its a bit rough right now and the memory stick is DDR. But what do you think?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 9, 2009)

Looks sweet!  It goes with the CF really well.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 9, 2009)

Im painting the red on the stick of memory right now, Il get a pict when its dry.

There are like 1000 shades of red so I am hoping this one looks cool.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 9, 2009)

Just make sure you choose one that looks good against the CF and doesn't clash with the red on the board and you should be golden


----------



## MKmods (Jul 9, 2009)

here is the back side of the memory stick, I used a red Anodize Paint over a silver base coat.





Do you think I should get a red with more pink in it to closer match the mobo stuff?
(thats the color I would like to paint the alum part of the case, so the memory would match the case)


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 9, 2009)

I think it looks good personally.  Let's see it with the black mesh on it.

What would be really cool was if you used UV red (which ends up being pink) paint so it would glow through the black mesh, but I'm a UV freak 

If it matches the case, looks good


----------



## MKmods (Jul 9, 2009)

I would do the UV thing if I had the DFI mobo but this mobo has no UV to it.

I thought about doing the Flourescent UV traces on it too...But its only the back side of the memory and no one would be able to see it

Here is a shot of the back side with the mesh on the front


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 9, 2009)

The back needs something.  Like a logo/signature/pattern.  Signatures there would be freaking cool!  Like: MODDED BY _MKmods_


----------



## MKmods (Jul 9, 2009)

Here is the front with the red background





Thats a great idea DD Il see what I can do..


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 9, 2009)

Front looks sweet.  Back is too plain, especially with the direction it faces on the motherboard.  If you have enough you could do the mesh on both sides just to make it look double-sided.


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Jul 9, 2009)

Man that looks sweet! The black, the red, I am lovin it! Good find with that wire mesh, that really is badazz! I *will* Be jacking you when this is done


----------



## MKmods (Jul 9, 2009)

LOL, thx Mark...

Here is a shot of the Black PCB with a red grill just in case





Im off to lunch but when I get back I will make some flat perforated covers


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 9, 2009)

Damn MK, you've made the ram MMM Mmm good! Love the work! 


I think I'll add more length to your chain for some food! But, then right back at it! 

J/k, best of luck man!


Yeah, DD, I was thinking of the Crucial Red's when I was posting yesterday.. But, thin white line around it... That way it doesn't look "copied".


----------



## MKmods (Jul 9, 2009)

Ok, just made a flat one out of perforated alum, do you like this better or the curvy one?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 9, 2009)

I like the curvy one myself.. that looks good, but the curved one goes with the heatsink next to it... imho.


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Jul 9, 2009)

Totally the curvy one man. And black, with the red pcb. That looks so sick , and it even looks like you could have bought it that way


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Jul 9, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Here is the front with the red background
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/Picture018-3.jpg
> 
> Thats a great idea DD Il see what I can do..



this one!!!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 9, 2009)

Gotta love those sexy curves


----------



## BrooksyX (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice idea on the ram covers. Looks good.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to give your opinions guys...

I cut out the other 2 curved ones (lucky I didnt mess one up there was only enough mesh to do 3)

I got another shade of red, I will paint one stick with it so you can help choose the shade of red.



Mark_Hardware said:


> Totally the curvy one man. And black, with the red pcb. That looks so sick , and it even looks like you could have bought it that way



Thx Mark


----------



## BrooksyX (Jul 9, 2009)

I think you should go curvy and for the color, do ever other. So like red - black - red.


----------



## m4gicfour (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeah, the red ram with black curvy mesh. Vewy noice.

Its so sad to think how this thing will get cut up some day (if not immediately).

You should do a raffle. People who like your style can donate some money when you're building and one of the donators gets to keep the finished product. Maybe I just want that case


----------



## MKmods (Jul 10, 2009)

I promise this wont be cut up... The days of me building comps and throwing them in the closet are long gone..

The cool part is after the Intel Lan I can take the hardware and move it between this comp and the TPU tribute case...(without destroying anything)


----------



## m4gicfour (Jul 10, 2009)

Good to hear.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 10, 2009)

Here is a shot of the 3 of them


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Jul 10, 2009)

Looks sweet. You gonna paint them black, right?

Suddenly I have the Rolling Stones stuck in my head....


----------



## MKmods (Jul 10, 2009)

I think the black matches the case/build best. I am trying a different shade of red on the memory (I think I like the first one better) Il get a pict in a bit.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 10, 2009)

Is that board ATX?

I love the mesh idea, matey. I preferred the flat style. Might have to steal that for a future, heatsink-less build.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 10, 2009)

yep, thats the cool thing about mounting the PS below, it allows any PS and full size ATX mobos in a case smaller than the reg Qpack.

Thanks for your opinion on the heatsink.

And the difference between the 2 heatsinks may be small but my thought is the curved ones have more surface area to dissipate heat, and I like how air can circulate around them.
(but the flat ones are 10X easier to make)

Thanks OCZ for the cool ass idea...


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 10, 2009)

Easy shmeezy, Mark.  Quit complaining and get to work 

Can't wait to see the new red


----------



## MKmods (Jul 10, 2009)

Just waiting for the clear to dry. 

The first red was Dupli-Color MetalCast Red Anodized over a metallic silver base (the metallic shows through the red, also it is enamel)






The second one is Dupli-Color 306(a Ford color) just over a self etching primer. It is a Lacquer so I can sand it quickly after spraying




this red looks a bit lighter to me


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 10, 2009)

Hmm the PCB painting itself is not my taste, but those curvy spreaders are nice.


----------



## domy85 (Jul 10, 2009)

MK thats is some great work.  It makes me want to repaint my case using higher quality paint even though Im not going to.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jul 10, 2009)

I am digging that RAM. I agree, the other red looks better. This is awesome.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 10, 2009)

I second the vote for the second red.  Wait, what did I just do?  LOL


----------



## MKmods (Jul 10, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Hmm the PCB painting itself is not my taste, but those curvy spreaders are nice.



Thanks for letting me know (everyones opinion matters even if its different than mine) 



DanishDevil said:


> I second the vote for the second red.  Wait, what did I just do?  LOL


So you guys like the plain red better? (better for me as it dosent need the base coat)


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 10, 2009)

i like the idea on th pcb being painted but the problem is everything on it will be painted right? couldnt that cause extra heat? plus you seem a bit wonky with the line allong the bottom pins 
but some great work my friend


----------



## MKmods (Jul 10, 2009)

lol, the trick is to not paint parts that radiate heat. The memory in the picts is junk DDR memory that was used for demo purposes only.


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Jul 10, 2009)

I was wondering about that!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 10, 2009)

Mark_Hardware said:


> I was wondering about that!


This shot will show what I mean by a lite coat, look at the enzo cooler. To the naked eye it looks black, but add flash and you can see the copper.





By the way this is the real memory now.. Im pretty happy with it.
(without the flash its not so red, more black)

I used AS Epoxy to mount the coolers to the memory sticks(transfers heat better than tape)


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 10, 2009)

That looks...  Some sweet a$$ painting!!! Great stuff Mk! Great stuff!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 10, 2009)

Definitely better than this..




Thx CS


----------



## Scrizz (Jul 10, 2009)

yeah lol


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 10, 2009)

Looks even better than I imagined it would!  If I ever buy some of that Crucial stuff, I might have you buy it first and put some "MKmods Memory Coolers" on it


----------



## MKmods (Jul 10, 2009)

One day I will get a proper camera (and learn to take picts) 

This thing is starting to look pretty cool

Thx a lot guys...


----------



## steelkane (Jul 11, 2009)

Wicked


----------



## MKmods (Jul 11, 2009)

Thx SK and glad you dropped by


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jul 11, 2009)

looks great Mark. i love how you can always turn some old crap into something amazing!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 11, 2009)

Thx Odin...I am making the new PS housing, on this one I am making all the power plugs face up (towards the mobo tray) so when you look in the bottom there will be no visible wiring.

I am gonna cut out a big hole in the bottom and mount piece of plastic (not a big fan of plastic as it retains heat but there wont be anything blow that gets hot (the Laptop Hdds and DVD make very little heat) and the PS will be taking all the warm air behind the mobo and sending it out the side.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 11, 2009)

Love the way you repurposed the wavey perforated aluminum sheet metal. Wish I had something that cool in my closet 

I like seeing through the spreader at the actual thing it's cooling..fun stuff.

So the RAM you painted runs error free? No Issues? I'm intrigued.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 11, 2009)

I just got a new backup PS (the new 500watt one popped after 3 min and the comp was only using 200 watts at idle) 
So I picked up a Seasonic 500 this time, I plugged it into the mobo and threw one of the 4870s into it and left it running all last night with no probs.
I have the Corsair 620 in a million pieces while I make the new case for it.

I am thinking of getting a pair of LED fans for the bottom, I need an 80 for cooling the Hdds and DVD and a 120 (higher flow) to cool the mobo and PS. I was thinking of something that would light up the bottom and kind of spit light from underneath the mobo.
Any ideas?

I saw this (but they dont have a 80)
http://www.svc.com/r4-l2r-20cr-gp.html

What do you think of the Zig fans (I would have to paint the blades red though)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233015


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 11, 2009)

ARE THOSE MODDED MEM COOLERS!!!???

IT MUST BE MKs' WORK!!!!


What can I say, man! perfect matching mems you pulled out of the magic hat!

as for the fan... how about this?
http://www.svc.com/lt80uvrd.html
or this one?
http://www.svc.com/ixp-54-14r.html


----------



## MKmods (Jul 11, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Love the way you repurposed the wavey perforated aluminum sheet metal. Wish I had something that cool in my closet
> I like seeing through the spreader at the actual thing it's cooling..fun stuff.
> So the RAM you painted runs error free? No Issues? I'm intrigued.



I got really worried because there was only enough for 3 of them (so if I messed 1 up I would be out of luck) But you could make your own out of thinner ga alum (about .030thick) just bend it over a metal rod.

Honestly the more I look at it the more I like the wavy look over the flat look... (thx Enermax)

Thx Tzi, I have a bunch of the Silenx fans but the lighting is softer (and the 25mm thick fans dont flow enough, they are nice but I want a faster fan that I can control the speed of)

Here is another possibility for the 80mm fan
http://www.xpcgear.com/anodizedfanrd.html


----------



## MKmods (Jul 12, 2009)

I got the PS case done here is a shot showing the power plugs on the top now





(lol, notice all the 12's... One time I reversed a red with a yellow....I am a lot more careful now)

Here is a shot of the mobo tray on it




You can see the 24 pin plug, the two plugs for the GPUs, the molex for the Hdds and accs., and the 8 pin for the mobo.
The cool part is now to show my wiring all I need to do is lift off the mobo. I will be using the copper rods for the GPUs but will prob sleeve them with CF colored sleeving.

I should get the rods done tomorrow so I can begin to program the comp. I am saving the painting till last (later this week) as I tend to be a bit rough on my stuff.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 12, 2009)

Mk, that stuff is looking sick! Very Nicely done.

Well, here is a red fan that pushes a little more then the Sunbeam one that you linked.. 


Or, if you like that Sunbeam one, Jab-tech has it for cheaper.


here is a Quad Color fan.. Pushes a lot more then the ones that have been shown yet, plus you can choose any color you want via switch.. I think if you google it, you might be able to find it cheaper..


----------



## MKmods (Jul 12, 2009)

Thx CS, I ordered this one for the PS
http://www.svc.com/r4-l2r-20cr-gp.html

I need to go look in my boxes of fans as I think I have a few of the 80mm red chrome ones. But If I cant find them (I gave like 4 boxes of fans away a while ago) Il pick up that one.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 12, 2009)

You gotta tell us how it does! I was thinking of grabbing three of the blue/smoke CM ones the other day myself.. I mean, at 19dbs... It sounds TO good to be true.. But, I'm hoping it is!!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 12, 2009)

LOL, I GUARANTEE its too good to be true....Im sure it works fine just 90cfm and 19db is probably stretching it a bit (just like the Silenx).

I really like the design of the fan blades though so I will work with it. I just wish there was an 80mm one.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah, I'm with you. I wish there was a form factor for them to have 80mm ones myself.. 

The Aerocool Xtreme ones I have on my system are nice a bright... Light up the dang Living Room with Blue lighting at night. I can see it from outside that it's on and i bet no one at night thinks that no one is in the living room!


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Jul 12, 2009)

MK!
Nice choice on the 120's...I've got 3 in my gaming rig and I cant hear them whisper on full voltage so don't get too worried with the noise side of things. As with he 80's...grab some scythe one as run em' on over voltage. They only run at 12DC anyways.

Cya lata...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 12, 2009)

There you go MK... Mod the fans to glow red! You know you want to... Well, I bet you don't since it's going to mean, more work for that little mod..


----------



## MKmods (Jul 12, 2009)

If I have to I will mod the hell out of them. I only have about a week left to do it so I need to get it finished up.


(I just finished watching Air Gear, and now I am back to watching Utawarerumono again the sun is coming up so I better stop with the anime and get some sleep)


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh, Flop... I think I created a monster!  

Get some sleep.. I think you need a chain around your ankle so you don't watch anime, and do work! lol


----------



## MKmods (Jul 12, 2009)

I have a hard time sleeping so the anime keeps me company while I waste time in bed. 

I need to finish up the wiring today and begin programming it (I really want to test out the different coolers on the GPUs)

I also need to figure out a top for it and mount the LCD.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jul 12, 2009)

*** Chants ***

MOAR PICS, MOAR PICS, MOAR PICS. Your fans demand it !!!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 12, 2009)

Il get some later today after I mount the DVD and Hdds and make the new rods to power the GPUs.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 12, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I have a hard time sleeping so the anime keeps me company while I waste time in bed.
> 
> I need to finish up the wiring today and begin programming it (I really want to test out the different coolers on the GPUs)
> 
> I also need to figure out a top for it and mount the LCD.



Yeah, I hear ya. It's not till my body fully says "your at your end, need to sleep" do I ever get more then just 4 hours..


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> *** Chants ***
> 
> MOAR PICS, MOAR PICS, MOAR PICS. Your fans demand it !!!



you heard the man no excuses, just pictures


----------



## Wile E (Jul 12, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, I hear ya. It's not till my body fully says "your at your end, need to sleep" do I ever get more then just 4 hours..



Ditto. Which now makes me wonder about the relationship between insomnia and anime. lol.


----------



## BOBDBONE (Jul 13, 2009)

My my, you have been a very busy boy!

Jeez, I forget to check back for a week and it seems like I missed 2 months worth of stuff.

It's looking awesome Mark.

I still don't know how the hell you get those big grizzly bear paws of yours to do such small intricate work. But keep it up!!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey Bob glad you stopped by, as usual I procrastinated till the last min (Intel Lan is next week, lol)
I am looking forward to really making this something special.



Wile E said:


> Ditto. Which now makes me wonder about the relationship between insomnia and anime. lol.



All I can say is  to Netflix (and "Anime Nation"), without them I would have missed many excellent stories.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 13, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Hey Bob glad you stopped by, as usual I procrastinated till the last min (Intel Lan is next week, lol)
> I am looking forward to really making this something special.



Don't worry, we like to see all the best stuff happening in one week too


----------



## MKmods (Jul 13, 2009)

I did the wiring for the Hdds and DVD yesterday, I am running the Sata cabes now and will do the rods for the GPUs this morning. I really need to get this thing programmed and running so I can spend the last week making it pretty

So far except for the Rods that power the GPUs here are the only visible wires (the sata cables underneath)




Notice I punched out a big hole in the Hot-swap enclosure to allow a bit better airflow


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 13, 2009)

It took me a minute to find the cables anyway!  The carbon fiber was too mesmerizing 

Lookin' good, and I can't wait until you can make it pretty!


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 13, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I did the wiring for the Hdds and DVD yesterday, I am running the Sata cabes now and will do the rods for the GPUs this morning. I really need to get this thing programmed and running so I can spend the last week making it pretty
> 
> So far except for the Rods that power the GPUs here are the only visible wires (the sata cables underneath)
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/Picture470.jpg
> Notice I punched out a big hole in the Hot-swap enclosure to allow a bit better airflow



Just wondering, even though I already know the answer, did you make that hole using snips too?


----------



## MKmods (Jul 13, 2009)

actually I used a hole saw for it.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 13, 2009)

That's so not you


----------



## MKmods (Jul 13, 2009)

with smaller diam holes its easier to use the hole saw. That hole is only 2"diam (close pict makes it look big)


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 13, 2009)

HAHAHA... I love Hole Saws too!!!  That looks pretty sweet man. very sweet!  Gotta get it done man! The clock is ticking! Tick, Tock!

Your making me want to do a htpc now... Grrr, I want to be done!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 13, 2009)

I had a few setbacks today one biggie was the mobo wont recognize the Laptop Hdds so I scrapped the tray for them and mounted a 500GB Hdd from the TPU tribute case 
(whoever sent it last Xmas I have no extra Hdds)

Its kind of cool as I was gonna cut a hole in the bottom as an air intake and now I can put a piece of hex mesh where the Hot Swap used to fit and use that for the intake.

The other was when I plugged in both cards and OCd them and the CPU I noticed power jumped to 580 watts. I am a bit worried with the 620 (I realize it has headroom but I would hate to kill it by running it too close to its limits) I have a new Corsair 750 in the closet (was gonna sell) but I think it may be better in this comp and I will use the 620 in the tribute comp.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 13, 2009)

Yeah, your probably going to be cooking off some watts because of the crossfiring.. Remember, you where not going to even be going Crossfire before you got the psu... Calculations can all ways be off. But, you find them, fix them, and your done..

Glad you got hdds fixed also..


----------



## MKmods (Jul 13, 2009)

well I ocd it a bit before and it never went over 520watts and I figured it was fine. But than it hit me I am only using a Xeon Dual core...If I get a quad and I try to force it I may blow a gasket..

That would suck so bad when I am trying to show how bad ass this comp is.

One other tidbit is these 4870s are like heaters in this comp (heat=more power wasted)
(I miss my easy as pie AMD/Nvidia 9600GTs that ran in the 20C range)


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 13, 2009)

Yeah, don't want to go crazy and Blow up anything.. Just leave that to MythBusters!

The only PSU's that I know don't show their total wattage is Cooler Master.. My Real Power Pro is a 750 constant, but 900 peak.. 

yeah, computers have changed dramatically over the last few years! It's crazy to think of the good old days..


----------



## MKmods (Jul 13, 2009)

(lol, the good ol days like a month ago)


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 14, 2009)

how high did u clock the 4870s ? and what temp readings did you get?

good to see that luck was with you (hdd story)! 
the hot swap gap, with mesh installed, should be ideal for intake! (lucky again, I guess)


----------



## MKmods (Jul 14, 2009)

They didnt go that high, I noticed the memory heatsinks on the back of them was really radiating heat. I ran out of MX2 so I am using AS-5, temps with the 2 different coolers is within 2C. (upper 40s)


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 14, 2009)

MKmods said:


> They didnt go that high, I noticed the memory heatsinks on the back of them was really radiating heat. I ran out of MX2 so I am using AS-5, temps with the 2 different coolers is within 2C. (upper 40s)



are you reffering to the original coolers in comparison to the toxic coolers?


----------



## MKmods (Jul 14, 2009)

I have the Vapor X ones. Both coolers are close, I will do more indepth tests tomorrow.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 14, 2009)

nice! cant wait, man!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 15, 2009)

Ok Tzi I had a chance to mess with the 2 dif coolers. I had probs with Win7 (temps were there sometimes sometimes not) so I went back to XP Pro and here is what I got.

Here are the 2 coolers














Ok I cleaned them both and used AS Ceramique.
The room temp was 27C.

I used Riva tuner to set the fans both at 100%. The Vapor X cooler wasent loud at all but the heat tube one made a lot of noise. The Vapor cooler was 80mm and 11 blades and the heat tube one was 90mm and had 7 blades.

The Vapor X cooler was 38-45C

The heatpipe cooler was 45-50C

I took the coolers apart and they seem to use steel cores with copper plates where they contact the GPU.
One other tidbit is the cooler for the power section of the GPU on the VaporX was more than 5 times bigger then the small alum one for the heat tube cooler.

I will play with them over the next few days and see if I can notice any other differences.

EDIT: here is a couple more picts showing what I feel is a handicap of the Heattube cooler




Check out the heat tubes, they are squashed flat. Dosent look like heat will pass through them to well (just a bit on the surface)

I am downloading all my games on Steam tonight and later this week when I get a chance I will force the cards a bit more and also re seat the coolers with some MX2 to see it anything changes


*Once again  Tzi for sending then to me to try out.*


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 16, 2009)

Glad I could contribute to this tread, man! and...

thanks for the info, man!

This was as interesting as it was unexpected to me! the heeat pipes are there, but NOT well used or applied, if you prefer!

btw which one was the louder!?


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 16, 2009)

So, you only have a couple of days now right?


----------



## MKmods (Jul 16, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> Glad I could contribute to this tread, man! and...
> 
> thanks for the info, man!
> 
> ...



the heat pipe version was a LOT louder at 100%. I also noticed when I turned the fan down to 70% it still was louder.

I think the smaller fan with more blades seemed much more efficient. (a lot quieter as well)

Again Tzi for the chance to do this....

*OK now on to the nitti gritty I have changed quite a lot (had a lot of issues this last week)*

First I couldnt get the 320GB laptop drives to work (sent them to Hitachi for RMA)

Than I couldnt get the Laptop DVD to read movies (I have 4 different ones here and each one had issues with some DVDs even with firmware upgrades)

Than there is the heat coming off these 4870s..(no matter the cooling its just too much)

ok now on to my solutions....(and yes Thrackan time is short)

I popped in a WD 640 32mb Hdd.

Because there are no wires in the way I realized there was a bunch of room inside So I grabbed a full size DVD (that way there is no compatibility issues)

The PS is now a Corsair 750HX (will give more headroom for future upgrades)

Since I am using a full size DVd I made a new mobo tray yesterday and moulded it in a glass mold (much smoother surface, looks like CF inside glass) and now it dosent need to be coated with polyurethane (will save me 3 days of curing)

*And now for the shocker* I picked up a pair of 9800GTs for gpus..
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814187026

Il keep the 4870s till after just in case the 9800s fail (I am not too psyched with Sparkle) But the Black PCBs and displays (hopefully they will work unlike the 9600GT versions) are just too cool and match the mobo to pass up. I am planning on painting the fan blades red to match the mobo/case colors.

So this week is gonna be a busy one


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 16, 2009)

You realize this week has like 2 days left? 

1 day of work, 1 day of posting pics plz!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 16, 2009)

The Intel Lan is on the 24th so I have 1 more week to goof off...The last 2 days I programmed it and put all my games on with patches so I wont have to worry about it at the last min.

One of the reasons for turning down the 750TX and getting the 750HX was quality was a bit better and I am going to try to use the modular panel as 1 piece so I should be able to do the PS in 1 day or less.

One of the reasons for this mod is to "Refine" these ideas so they should become easier each time.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 16, 2009)

MKmods said:


> The Intel Lan is on the 24th so I have 1 more week to goof off...The last 2 days I programmed it and put all my games on with patches so I wont have to worry about it at the last min.
> 
> One of the reasons for turning down the 750TX and getting the 750HX was quality was a bit better and I am going to try to use the modular panel as 1 piece so I should be able to do the PS in 1 day or less.
> 
> One of the reasons for this mod is to "Refine" these ideas so they should become easier each time.



Ah, I somehow thought it was this weekend... Good luck with the refining process, hope you have enough time to make a classy finish too


----------



## MKmods (Jul 16, 2009)

The finish is gonna be the easy part, this comp is truly modular. All the parts just unplug and so painting will only take a day (I am lucky I dont have the burden of sending parts anywhere and having to wait for their return)

This is the Lan
http://lanfest.intel.com/

Some day in the future it would be nice for us to get together and attend one of the large LANs just to hang out and have fun.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 16, 2009)

That sounds great, and awfully smart too...

Btw, I don't mean to be rude, but might I ask you again if you could contribute something about my USB port mounting issue here?

...pretty please? 

EDIT: I'm a mighty end away from the US, but I will be attending 11 days of outdoor lanning too starting the 30th.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 16, 2009)

Il post a few picts within the next 10 min Thracken...


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 16, 2009)

Mighty thanks!


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 16, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Il post a few picts within the next 10 min Thracken...



Good think I have a big mug of coffee to hand.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 16, 2009)

Holy Guacamole Batman This is one big PS


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah, those 9800GT's will be good and a lot cooler then the 4870's. The 4870's are a all right card, just so flippin' hot its not even funny. 

Glad to hear the mods coming to a end man. The PSU will be good add for ya. Modular FTW!

Yeah.... the 750w is HUGE.. When I went from 750w to 1000w.... The H1000 from Corsair is HUGE


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 16, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Holy Guacamole Batman This is one big PS
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/Picture483.jpg



Woop! I actually just looked at my own HX620 box and it is!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 16, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, those 9800GT's will be good and a lot cooler then the 4870's. The 4870's are a all right card, just so flippin' hot its not even funny.
> 
> Glad to hear the mods coming to a end man. The PSU will be good add for ya. Modular FTW!
> 
> Yeah.... the 750w is HUGE.. When I went from 750w to 1000w.... The H1000 from Corsair is HUGE




Well I spent a bit of time yesterday playing the games I have and I noticed no difference over the 9600GTs. The 4870s 1Gb are EXCELLENT cards and just 1 of them would probably work for 99.9% of gamers. I have 2 of them (serious overkill) and honestly couldnt figure why I was using that much power (comp was pulling over 500 watts at the wall)

I noticed with my Lego/Atom comp when I went from a cheepy ATX PS to one of the new Pico PSs the comp was about 12% more efficient in power draw(the Pico PSs are in the mid 90s for efficiency) And I started thinking I need to get my focus back on track. The Corsair HX750 is up to 90% efficient and thats a BIG + to me..

So I figured I really needed to be a bit more focused on the main thing..."Value"

To me the corsair 1000 is a "Dream" PS, maybe someday..


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 16, 2009)

Mk, are you partial to Sparkle?  Just curious why the pair of these and didn't you used to have a pair of 9600GT's too?  

I like their cards, but why do you buy?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah, the power of duel cards!  Gotta love it.

It's all was good now to go with the higher efficient source PSU. Yeah, you can all ways find a psu that can do the same as the more expensive counterpart, but the efficiency of that psu will probably be shit because of how it was built.. 

As for the Corsair's H1000.... The psu has came down a lot in the past 6 months. i guess it's because of the fact that they are now building the 1200-1500w psus to be the cream..


----------



## MKmods (Jul 16, 2009)

Actually I am not a Sparlke fan, Their Customer service is just awful.

That said the 9600GTs did work fine (just the Digital control boxes didnt) But when I brought it up to Sparkles CS they told me to get a 800watt PS..(I had been using a 400 watt for the last few years with 9600GTs in sli) Needless to say I was pretty disgusted with the person than answered my emails

Ok now a bit of time has passed and I calmed down and to me the 4870s are just too much so I need a replacement (One of the reasons for the expensive X58 mobo is it can use Nvidia or Ati in multiples)

I took a look at GTS250s (would have been my first choice but I had probs with XFX 250s before. Than I thought I may get 4850s but it just seemed silly going from 4870s to 4850s.

now add to that I REALLY wanted Black PCB video cards to match the mobo and my options became a bit more limited. I had a bunch of 9800GTs before and they were nice (technically a 8800GT) In pairs they play all my games at MAX on my 24" LCD.

They only need 1 6 pin power (better for me) they also run WAY cooler.. Imagine a room with 200 or more gamers..Thats a LOT of heat.

Now the Sparkle 9800s have that cool digital panel attached to the cards that will be facing up on my comp (easy to see) *If they work* it will be FTW! big time.

Not to mention they are OCd to 2000Mhz so all I need to do is plug them in and go.


Cold Storm said:


> You gotta tell us how it does! I was thinking of grabbing three of the blue/smoke CM ones the other day myself.. I mean, at 19dbs... It sounds TO good to be true.. But, I'm hoping it is!!



Ok I got the CM 120mm fan the other day and its REALLY nice. Its a black frame and a smoke colored blade with TRULY red LEDs. Its very quiet and smooth (im not so sure about 90CFM though, lol) and the LEDs arent very bright so I would have to mod it to work.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks MK, I was just curious if there was something that would bring you back. Seems like the Digital panel might just be worth it.

Thats a bunch of crap on Sparkle's end, 800W for a single 9600GT!!  WFT?  Anyways the build is comming along very nicely.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 16, 2009)

I had 2 of the 9600GTs that they recommended 800 watts for. I knew they were wrong so thats not the prob, the prob was if I hadent known better I may have gone out and bought a new 800watt PS for what?
just to find out the electronics in the boxes were faulty...

Thats why I was so pissed.

and THX mlee49...

Now to butcher up this new Corsair 750


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah, that Sparkle stuff is crazy. I just looked at the 9800gt's and that some crazy stuff on the card. If it works it's going to be sweet. 

 you've had the psu how long and your going to chop it up!??! 


As for the Cooler Master fans.. I might just have to pick up 3 of them in blue.. How is the fan in the dark? Color wise?? The 3 Aerocool fans can light up the living room.. Might want something dimmer... lol


----------



## MKmods (Jul 16, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> you've had the psu how long and your going to chop it up!??!
> 
> 
> As for the Cooler Master fans.. I might just have to pick up 3 of them in blue.. How is the fan in the dark? Color wise?? The 3 Aerocool fans can light up the living room.. Might want something dimmer... lol



LOL, too late

Open my new PS, Open...





Plenty of plugs





Very nice of corsair to make the PCB black to match the rest of my comp, lol





I must say this is the best made PS I have ever seen. Before that honor went to my NorthQ 400 fanless one. This is truly a thing of beauty inside.

Well done Corsair

And CS the fans lights are truly red and not that bright. The one thing I dont like is there seems to be a vibration and it dosent move as much air as the Slipstream (the CM one is quieter).


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 17, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, that Sparkle stuff is crazy. I just looked at the 9800gt's and that some crazy stuff on the card. If it works it's going to be sweet.
> 
> you've had the psu how long and your going to chop it up!??!
> 
> ...



I agree... that Sparkle cards, really sparkle! nice matching choice.

as for the CM fans... I have recently bought 6 of the them, so I can tell you, from experience that the overall fan looks dark during operation as the leds work like a beam of light instead of spreading it! the look really cool, they are relatively quiet and they offer decent cfm (not 90 for sure), but if you link 3 together as you would in your case they a great choice! I say, go for it!


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 17, 2009)

Hmm the CoolerMaster LED fan I had with my case is pretty crap CFM wise. Also, like tzitzibp mentions, the light isn't really spread, it's more like 4 beams.

I wouldn't get one for performance and I wouldn't get one for the lighting either.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 17, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Hmm the CoolerMaster LED fan I had with my case is pretty crap CFM wise. Also, like tzitzibp mentions, the light isn't really spread, it's more like 4 beams.
> 
> I wouldn't get one for performance and I wouldn't get one for the lighting either.



For me, The Cooler Master fans aren't really for performance issues. How I have my fans set up on the front, via Pinnacle 24 case, is to have more of a look then anything. I do like how the Aerocool Xtreme fans are. Blue, with a look thats all most unreal since it looks like the fans aren't moving at all.. But, the Led can light up the living room.. And since I sleep in there as it is... lol...

I really don't need performance in the since of fans for the front since all it would be doing is pushing air right into the rad... That all ready has air pushing from the other side into it as well.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 18, 2009)

I wouldnt buy any more of the CM fans but in "Your" case they may be perfect for you.
(Black look, quiet,lights not overwhelming)

I made a new PS casing today, picked up my DVD and will do the wiring tomorrow, So looking like it will be done easily.

In the top of the PS I am gonna make a window so when you unplug the mobo you will see through the CF mobo tray into the PS.


----------



## steelkane (Jul 18, 2009)

I wish you the best at the lan,, looks like you have a great shot for the win.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 18, 2009)

Good luck at the LAN Mark


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 18, 2009)

Yep MK, I hope you have a great time next weekend at the lan. best get this thing done and no ANIME!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 18, 2009)

steelkane said:


> I wish you the best at the lan,, looks like you have a great shot for the win.



Thanks SK for the vote of confidence.. I have learned my lesson in mod contests. (I dont expect much)

The main reason is to get a chance to show my comp/ideas in person..There is just something 1000X better when seeing a mod in person. 

And there will be hundreds of captive comp users and industry folks.


Cold Storm said:


> Yep MK, I hope you have a great time next weekend at the lan. best get this thing done and no ANIME!



You may as well ask me to stop breathing



CyberDruid said:


> Good luck at the LAN Mark


I owe this mod  (and the tribute one) to you and the Bad Boys of Case Modding, without your help this would not have been possible

Ok plugging in the soldering iron and on to wiring...

EDIT:
Ok I got the housing done, I made it much simpler this time and just mounted the modular assembly facing up (will allow me to try out new ideas more easily)




I was gonna make a window (I figured the PS housing was really big and had a lot of extra space, but once I mounted the fan and modular section it turns out its not all that big)


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 19, 2009)

I am almost certain that you mentioned this, at some point, but I am getting old.... what are you going to do with the psu housing paint it or CF it!?

looks like you got a probuild that will suit your needs, that  looks better arranged than most PSunits I 've seen! Great work MK!


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 19, 2009)

your killing me with 38 pages of this mod. Looks good mark, cant wait to see it completed


----------



## MKmods (Jul 19, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> I am almost certain that you mentioned this, at some point, but I am getting old.... what are you going to do with the psu housing paint it or CF it!?
> 
> looks like you got a probuild that will suit your needs, that  looks better arranged than most PSunits I 've seen! Great work MK!


I am testing the PS right now, Tues I will begin painting the comp.

I am painting the alum shell, PS and DVD red, The motherboard assembly is CF and I will be putting some lights between the mobo and CF tray.

I found a few items of the PS that I changed to improve cooling and sleeved a few wires that were destined to fail. Il get some picts later today when I get some free time.



freaksavior said:


> your killing me with 38 pages of this mod. Looks good mark, cant wait to see it completed


its a pain for sure when there are so many pages (and I keep changing stuff, lol) I have a hard time as well just keeping up.

One thing for sure there will be no more changes, wait!!! ok just one more...But thats it as this has to be done by tues.
(I plugged in the 7" LCD and honestly the iMon is 10X better so I am putting the iMon back in)


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 19, 2009)

IT sounds good MK!!! I bet the case mod will look sweet as hell!!!! 

As for teh anime... I am the same.. If i can't have some sort of anime, Final Fantasy 7 AC is on my Zune, I go crazy.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 19, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> IT sounds good MK!!! I bet the case mod will look sweet as hell!!!!
> 
> As for teh anime... I am the same.. If i can't have some sort of anime, Final Fantasy 7 AC is on my Zune, I go crazy.



the Anime is one of the reasons for the iMon (so its kind of ur fault) 

I never had a hdd this big (usually 80s or 160s) And the iMon not only makes the comp remote controlled but allows access to all your DVDs, Music, Movies etc...

Oh yea Tzi I almost forgot... I am keeping the stock Qpack front panel but making a CF insert in the center of it.
it ought to be kind of funny, on the outside it will resemble the Qpack but on closer inspection its quite a huge jump in evolution...


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks for the input, man!
 now I 'm back on track!


----------



## Scrizz (Jul 19, 2009)

love it!
can't w8 to see it done.
awesome work MK 


EDIT: can't w8 for the next mod


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 20, 2009)

So what do you like about the iMon? I have one on my HTPC in the living room and use the remote start...but rarely use the remote for anything. Have you got it programmed for media? What do you usually have scrolling across the display. Just being nosey  I might have to tweak mine if it's worth the effort.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 20, 2009)

I have 2 of the iMons, the reg one and the Ultra version. I am gonna use the Ultra version on this as the buttons look cool.(they are flush and dont stick out a lot so they give a more elegant look than big huge knobs sticking out the front of the comp)

The remote is sweet as it lets me eliminate the power button (less soldering)

As for scrolling I was thinking of "Thanks Bad Boys of Case Modding" or thanks biatches...something along those lines.

I think the earlier iMon has more flexibility with messages (more fonts/sizes)

LOL, as to what I will do with it you have 1000X more experience with them than me. I use it to build a case than when done I put it back on the shelf and it just collects dust...

*I am REALLY gonna use this one this time..*


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 20, 2009)

At least I figured out how to make it work. I still don't know how to make a Matrix Orbital do squat. I got mine for the remote really...and I did play around with the RSS feeed. I think TPU has an RSS feed. It's easy to add that in the iMon Manager. And it displays the User Name (lol) and for some reason I got a kick out of seeing that when the PC starts up. I really like how the PSU enclosure has evolved.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 20, 2009)

MKmods said:


> the Anime is one of the reasons for the iMon (so its kind of ur fault)
> 
> I never had a hdd this big (usually 80s or 160s) And the iMon not only makes the comp remote controlled but allows access to all your DVDs, Music, Movies etc...
> 
> ...



You can BLAME ME! I have broad shoulders!!! 

what's Imon?


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 20, 2009)

MORE PICTURES!!

and if someone can pm me how to add a custom title... im really confused on this


----------



## MKmods (Jul 20, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> You can BLAME ME! I have broad shoulders!!!
> 
> what's Imon?


http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Soundgraph/iMONUltraBay



freaksavior said:


> MORE PICTURES!!
> 
> and if someone can pm me how to add a custom title... im really confused on this


Ok got the PS done (the second time, lol) I sleeved the wires inside to clean it up further.





notice the back side of the PS is curved, it really helped airflow (cut down on a lot of turbulence)

And I cleaned up the exhaust for the PS so air can get out as easily as possible




And on this second version I moved the fan back further and the PSs PCB closer to the exit, I noticed when I blew smoke through it the airflow was MUCH smoother.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow, the workbench really has been put threw somethings! lol.. Can't wait for the paint!!!

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 20, 2009)

Ooh, I like what you did to the PS!

And curving that side answers a question I've had about power supplies for years now: How can you get decent airflow just blowing in a box?


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey I just noticed you guys are talking about the Imon... I am using one too! I love that little thing! The software was buggy, but the updates are working out ok. I have the delux, or premier, whichever you wnna call it, btw.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 20, 2009)

IMON is not that necessary for any computer, but it looks great in a case like the one MK is building. It even looks cool in my living-room rig..... just for all that extra worthless info like system info, the weather and city news.....lol 

seriously now, the front panel unit I use as an equalliser for media player and the software is just fine for media center PCs.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 20, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Ooh, I like what you did to the PS!
> 
> And curving that side answers a question I've had about power supplies for years now: How can you get decent airflow just blowing in a box?



That was my thought as well. The air has to escape but to me it just gets swirled around inside before leaving. By curving the case it smooths it out and allows more air to pass more smoothly. Its another reason for picking this PS, the internal design lends itself well for good airflow.

To test my airflow I got a few "Smoke in a can" and it blows through/over stuff for me to check the path air takes.. Smoother/Straighter=FTW!


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 20, 2009)

MKmods said:


> That was my thought as well. The air has to escape but to me it just gets swirled around inside before leaving. By curving the case it smooths it out and allows more air to pass more smoothly. Its another reason for picking this PS, the internal design lends itself well for good airflow.
> 
> To test my airflow I got a few "Smoke in a can" and it blows through/over stuff for me to check the path air takes.. Smoother/Straighter=FTW!



I use smoke in a stick but hey, it's essentially the same


----------



## MKmods (Jul 21, 2009)

Smoke is Smoke

I got the new DVD Hdd bracket and hole cut for the DVD. I made the plate for the 80mm fan below (cools the Hdd and DVD).

The 9800s came today (thanks Newegg)

And I picked up some 12V Red LEDs (gonna solder them to the back side of the mobos fan headers) By using the 12V ones I wont need any resistors so it should be pretty clean.

And I was thinking of painting the case Black (CS's comp looks way to bad ass not to copy) But I will have red LEDs lighting up under the mobo, the red stuff on the mobo, and I will paint the DVD and PS the Red.

So basically red will be an accent color.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 21, 2009)

sounds sick mark. get us more pics though.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 21, 2009)

heres a couple (I am a bit slammed right now with time management, lol)




For the I/O (side panel) I am making it from the alum hex mesh I got from CDs store before. I got 3 different 80mm Red Led fans coming from newegg so I can pick the coolest looking one.





There is room for another Hdd but honestly with 640Gb now I dont see a need for more space and I hear these new 32mb cache drives are pretty fast as is.(this is the first comp I built myself that wasent Raid0)


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 21, 2009)

Absolutely stellar MK.  You've earned yourself another Thanks from that last round of pics.


----------



## Scrizz (Jul 21, 2009)

definately, and who said the RAID 0 goodness has to stop


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 21, 2009)

MKmods said:


> heres a couple (I am a bit slammed right now with time management, lol)
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/Picture-10.jpg
> For the I/O (side panel) I am making it from the alum hex mesh I got from CDs store before. I got 3 different 80mm Red Led fans coming from newegg so I can pick the coolest looking one.
> 
> ...



I shat bricks! I always thought you were going to make that part the bottom, but then I saw the drive upside down


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## MKmods (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok this is the day for finishing the basic build. (tomorrow is for painting and thurs is to play COD4 and get all the cool guns, lol)
I am gonna shut up now and go to work


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 21, 2009)

*waiting anxiously*

hope no last minute hic ups will trouble you!


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 21, 2009)

Sweet work MK.

Btw, how old are you?


----------



## MKmods (Jul 21, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Sweet work MK.
> 
> Btw, how old are you?



well when I was a kid wheels hadent been invented yet....


tzitzibp said:


> *waiting anxiously*
> hope no last minute hic ups will trouble you!



im used to working down to the wire. One cool thing about this comp  is its completely modular so unless I step on the mobo or something like that (moves mobo to top shelf) there wont be any probs.

The last few SFF mods I did were built with no way to replace anything (takes away a lot of fun of the LAN always worrying if there will be a lose/broken wire every time I opened it to show someone) 

This Mod is a LANers dream, the whole case weighs less than 2 lbs. The cooling will be nice and there will even be lights on it...


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 21, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Sweet work MK.
> 
> Btw, how old are you?



ABOUT 3/2 of my age....and  when I was a kid they had only just found out what to do with wheels.......


----------



## MKmods (Jul 21, 2009)

Its funny, sometimes I lose track of time (being old does that to you) but when I was a teenager there was no such thing as a PC, Calculators were really big (and not allowed in school) Cell phones/Pagers/Internet, lol what were they?..

We actually had to talk face to face to people, and to find things we had to use the phone book.

Its amazing how things have changed...

PS: my grandma is 99, when she was a teenager there wasent electricity, lights, water in houses, phones, radio and cars were only for the fancy people.. Its incredible how things have changed in such a short time.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 21, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Its funny, sometimes I lose track of time (being old does that to you) but when I was a teenager there was no such thing as a PC, Calculators were really big (and not allowed in school) Cell phones/Pagers, lol what were they?..
> 
> We actually had to talk face to face to people, and to find things we had to use the phone book.
> 
> ...



this is scary.... you just described my teen years....and my grandparent's lifes (RIP)...

BTW, my birthday is 16/3/1975


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 21, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> this is scary.... you just described my teen years....and my grandparent's lifes (RIP)...
> 
> BTW, my birthday is 16/3/1975



LOL, everyone that's his b-day^^
man you guys are old


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 21, 2009)

Hell 50 is is the new 30...People used to croak a lot earlier. Now that everything fun is illegal we live sooooooo much longer. And people start earlier too...I mean my 3 year old is PC savvy. By the time she hits 1st grade she'll already know more than I did at that time for sure.

That will be a fun rig to show off Mark, it's going to boggle some minds for sure.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 21, 2009)

Thx CD.... (yep in person its quite different than in picts)

I have been working on the exhaust side of the comp this morning and I came up with this quick release idea (just rough right now) but you should get the idea.

The upper alum angle has notches in it that the GPUs fit into to hold them still. I had to make a new plate for the sound card to make it work.
Basically on each end of the alum angle there are 2 knurled screws, remove them and the bar comes out and so do the cards.

Than I will be using a piece of the hex mesh to fill in the rest of the side.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 21, 2009)

I see, age brings experience 
I'm still aching to find out which way you are going to sit the whole thing. I've been in mental pain since the upside-down CD and HDD...


----------



## MKmods (Jul 21, 2009)

LOL (tried to warn you about my picture taking abilities)

Imagine a regular Qpack, the side you see above is the left side.

The side by where the CPU cooler is is the front.

Where the 80mm fan is across from it is the DVD.

I got the 3 fans I ordered from Newegg yesterday (thanks again Newegg) I got a cheapy Logisys and its ok, I also got the Enermax Twister Magma (no leds but *VERY* well made fan) And the Silenx 80 with red Leds. I am going with the silenx one (its the quietest and the LEDs in the center hub give the fan a lot cleaner look)

Here is a shot of the motor assy's of a Silenx (my fav) and the Enermax (on the right)




The Enermax just looks quality...(nice job Enermax)


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks, I dunno Qpack or MicroFly, they seem to be mainly US oriented.
Nice progress btw, I'll stop asking questions so you get it done in time


----------



## MKmods (Jul 21, 2009)

ur fine, I am about to go have lunch. When I get back I will solder the LEDs to the mobo and do the iMon wiring.

I enjoy the comments from all of you (you are the reason I do what I do)


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 21, 2009)

that hex mesh dumb question but is it just well mesh? coz im after some decent mesh to use as 5.25" drive bay covers but crnt findanything that would work for my pc where do you source it mate? been following this from the start youve done amazing stuff here


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 21, 2009)

AC Ryan is alright for Hex-mesh. Just buy a mesh bin and cut it up... lol - that's what i do.

lol MK, getting dinner? it's 11pm ere...


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 21, 2009)

actually 12 minuets to 11 moon pig


----------



## MKmods (Jul 21, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> AC Ryan is alright for Hex-mesh. Just buy a mesh bin and cut it up... lol - that's what i do.
> 
> lol MK, getting dinner? it's 11pm ere...


its 2:49PM here.. just finished lunch...


ste2425 said:


> that hex mesh dumb question but is it just well mesh? coz im after some decent mesh to use as 5.25" drive bay covers but crnt findanything that would work for my pc where do you source it mate? been following this from the start youve done amazing stuff here



not a dumb question at all... I just happened to get this mesh (its alum) from CyberDruid before when he had his store.

Like MoonPig mentioned sometimes wandering through stores you can find similar materials. The main reason I use the hex mesh is flow, it flows about 79% (still blocks about 21% of airflow ) But some of the reg perforated stuff (reg round holes) sometimes lets only like 40% of air to pass.

I also get my hex mesh from MNPCTech.com (good guys) there mesh is steel (still very easy to work with)

This mobo has a bunch of fan headers on it (and I wont use any of them) so I am soldering 12V Red LEDs to the back side.
Before





After I sleeved the LED and soldered it on




I am putting 3 of them on.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 22, 2009)

MK, that just looks Amazing!!! Some of the best stuff I've seen.. Man, I love reading worklogs from you and Cyber Druid.

Thanks

 


I wouldn't have the balls to solder a mobo that costs over $200!!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 22, 2009)

lol, after I got it to work with the 24 pin the rest is easy... I must say I am really impressed in the quality of the Foxconn mobo..
With all the mishandling, soldering and constant assembling/disassembling it works like a champ.

EDIT: ok no one is gonna be able to say the exhaust is restricted on this comp, lol...


----------



## craigbru (Jul 22, 2009)

No sir... restriction will not be an issue...


----------



## MKmods (Jul 22, 2009)

here it is with the GPUs in it and the fan. Its hard to realize by the picts but this comp is just a bit longer than 12"





*Ok Im getting close here and I need all of your input...*
I am wondering what kind of black for the alum parts, 
Metallic
Flat
Semi Gloss (like reg cases)
Gloss (shiny)
????

Let me know what you think, remember the DVD housing and PS will be red (like the memory sticks) and there will be red light between the mobo and tray.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jul 22, 2009)

I like the mesh look! Really looks awesome!
And I would say go with flat black. That way it won't be so shiny as to draw the "touching" attention.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 22, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> I see, age brings experience
> I'm still aching to find out which way you are going to sit the whole thing. I've been in mental pain since the upside-down CD and HDD...



this pict is for you


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 22, 2009)

I think you should do a semi-gloss of black. 

The case is looking better and better each day! Almost ready for paint man!!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 22, 2009)

LOL, wanna hear something REALLY funny? 

I just killed the little sound card that comes with the mobo.....

I wasent paying attention and plugged it in 1 row of pins over (easy to do if ur an idiot)

OK Newegg this is REALLY important make sure the new sound card gets here thurs, PLEASE....


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 22, 2009)

ouch man... I hope it gets there FAST!!! Very much hope it does!!



But, it can happen.. I see that you can't mod computers without the following


You need
a full stomach
Clear head
energized

I never do anything if I'm tired or hungry.. You tend to rush doing anything because your mind isn't in it right... Or, that's just myself.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 22, 2009)

well I really missed my cool Asus D1 so I am not freaking too bad...I got the DX.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 22, 2009)

sweet card! sweet card!!

I might be changing out my sound card soon myself.. This PCI card is great, but I'm ready for something else! The new board will make me think about it!!

best of luck man. Time to go and sleep for 4 hours for another fun day at work.. Plus celly is almost dead on using it all night.. lol..


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 22, 2009)

About the interior black, how about a krinkle finish like machinists tools? Otherwise I like Matte black for interiors because it seems make the hardware stand out.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 22, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> sweet card! sweet card!!
> 
> I might be changing out my sound card soon myself.. This PCI card is great, but I'm ready for something else! The new board will make me think about it!!
> 
> best of luck man. Time to go and sleep for 4 hours for another fun day at work.. Plus celly is almost dead on using it all night.. lol..



LOL, a bit of an upgrade on the sound card....The Asus one needs power (I have no time to make custom wires for it) so I got this instead...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829156010

Thx CD...


----------



## Wile E (Jul 22, 2009)

I say don't do quite black. Do it in a shade of Mineral Gray metallic to to try to match the carbon fiber.


----------



## Scrizz (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm a charcoal man myself, but I know that whatever color you choose, it's going to come out Great!


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm not sure if you can but if you brush it and then put metallic black paint on it or anodize it, it would look da-bomb. Stealth the LAN Party...FTW!


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 22, 2009)

I vote for metallic black. That said, I also like the bare metal look!


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 22, 2009)

MKmods said:


> this pict is for you
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/Picture036-2.jpg



I think I'm just gonna wait for the end result  It's too early to get the picture now.


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 22, 2009)

ive got a thing for greens, lime green, but then again dont listen to me i did paint my drum kit, florecent red and lime green


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 22, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I say don't do quite black. Do it in a shade of Mineral Gray metallic to to try to match the carbon fiber.



I'm with you Wile E. off set the box a little bit. Probably throw the box into sweet bliss by doing that!



MK, which sound card needed power???

Tell me how the Forte works, Might pick it up myself!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 22, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I'm with you Wile E. off set the box a little bit. Probably throw the box into sweet bliss by doing that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Asus one needs the floppy power cable. Newegg didnt cancel the order so it looks like I will be getting both sound cards

I think I have some Anodized Gray so I will try a piece today and see how it looks. I dont have a lot of time to experiment with colors as the case still needs to get finished.

Ok 1 other issue is the 9800GTs heat pipes stick up (will stick out the top of the case) Do you think that would look cool or should I put the 4870s back in?

Thanks all for your input so far


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 22, 2009)

Why did you swap to the 9800GTs?

Can you not just bend the pipes?

Having them stick out of the top would look... ... ... ... No.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 22, 2009)

I got them because I thought the 4870s were a bit warm (in the low 40's) But the 9800GTs are the same temp.:shadedshu
(My 9600GTs were in the 20's so when I see 40s its just too warm)

Thanks MP for the reply...

There is no way to bend the tubes (without taking a chance of wrecking the cards. If I had more time I could switch coolers but its too close now.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 22, 2009)

I say 4870s then. More power ! 

low 40s isn't bad. My GTX260 idles at 42c - 40% fan. That's with 2x120mm XLF about 4 inch from it's face.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 22, 2009)

Here is a shot of the 2 cards


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 22, 2009)

You got the shakes? lol

Definatly the 4870s -

More power, better looks, fits and probably scales better.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 22, 2009)

nice


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah MK, low 40's isn't bad for any videocard. YOu shouldn't have to worry till at lease it idles at 60c.. But, that's what uping the fan speed is all for. If it idles still at 60c with 100% fan speed.. Need a change. lol 

Can't wait to for painting to be done!!!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 22, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah MK, low 40's isn't bad for any videocard. YOu shouldn't have to worry till at lease it idles at 60c.. But, that's what uping the fan speed is all for. If it idles still at 60c with 100% fan speed.. Need a change. lol
> 
> Can't wait to for painting to be done!!!



mine idles AT 60~40
nice work mk!
(gee I was off for a long time!)


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 22, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> mine idles AT 60~40
> nice work mk!
> (gee I was off for a long time!)



Yeah, but that's 40% fan right?

I mean the temps at stock, not if you do have a overclock on the card.. IMHO on temps


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 22, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, but that's 40% fan right?
> 
> I mean the temps at stock, not if you do have a overclock on the card.. IMHO on temps



not OCed and at 50% all stock


----------



## Scrizz (Jul 22, 2009)

ya low 40s is nothing to be worried about.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 22, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> not OCed and at 50% all stock



To me, if a card at stock, with 100% fan speed on, is above 60c, there needs to be some sort of air flow needed to cool them down. If it's a Passive card, then something like 75c range.. My thought was all ways give your self head room for the long time to come. Tempature changes just like anything else.. So, I all ways try to give head room on temps in my computer case... My video cards are at stock with 100% only because the sound doesn't bother me...

But, that is only on how I feel on temps. Everyone is different... I guess you can say from living in a constant temp climate.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 22, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> To me, if a card at stock, with 100% fan speed on, is above 60c, there needs to be some sort of air flow needed to cool them down. If it's a Passive card, then something like 75c range.. My thought was all ways give your self head room for the long time to come. Tempature changes just like anything else.. So, I all ways try to give head room on temps in my computer case... My video cards are at stock with 100% only because the sound doesn't bother me...
> 
> But, that is only on how I feel on temps. Everyone is different... I guess you can say from living in a constant temp climate.



TBH, I dont really mind anymore
I only use my pc for internet and photoshop now


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 22, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> TBH, I dont really mind anymore
> I only use my pc for internet and photoshop now



IF that is all you do.. I wouldn't worry myself ether. Just make sure it's dust free.


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 22, 2009)

MKmods said:


> The Asus one needs the floppy power cable. Newegg didnt cancel the order so it looks like I will be getting both sound cards
> 
> I think I have some Anodized Gray so I will try a piece today and see how it looks. I dont have a lot of time to experiment with colors as the case still needs to get finished.
> 
> ...



i think it would look kwl if you add some extra pipe and things, like an engine sticking out of a car bonnet, meaing 'POWERRRRRRR'


----------



## MKmods (Jul 22, 2009)

When I was a teenager I used to build my cars like Q-Ships (basically a wolf in sheeps clothing)..

on the outside it looked like any ol car but inside I had a 650HP Supercharged motor.(my idol at the time was Smokie Yunick, he was amazing at pushing the envelope and doing things no one else thought about)

I want this comp to be like that, when someone walks by they will say just another ol Qpack...But if they stop to take a look they should be pretty surprised..

(ste2425, I was gonna cut a slot in the top to run the tubes out (I thought that would be cool) its just the 9800s run at the same temps as the 4870s so it would be silly to run the 9800s)

EDIT:
OK, got the DVD case and PS done










I lightly sanded the parts with 320, 
cleaned them with a de-greaser
Put on about 3 coats of self etching primer
Sanded between coats with 600
put on 4 coats of Ford Cardinal Red Lacquer
Sanded with 800
Than put on 3 coats of Clear Enamel 
(you can put enamel on top of Lacquer but if you try to put a lacquer on top of an enamel before the enamel is cured (could be weeks) the thinner in the Lacquer may eat through the enamel paint)

Its 100F here this week so I have the parts baking out in the sun, I have a hard time giving the paint enough time to properly dry (no patience) but I will try to assemble the parts tomorrow

*One important part when painting is temp control...Trying to paint in 100F weather with spray cans is a recipe for disaster. I cranked up my AC and lowered the house temp to around 70F and painted inside, I let the paint flow out (smooths itself out) than after about 10 min I take the parts to bake in direct sun for a few hours.*


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 23, 2009)

lol.. that look amazing MK! Thanks for the step by step on the painting. I'm thinking of taking apart my Blu-ray burner so I  can paint the casing black.. Just might have to do it now. Since I saw this!



Yeah, I hate waiting for paint to dry... It's like waiting for a pot to boil, or something in the Microwave to heat up...


----------



## MKmods (Jul 23, 2009)

my picts suck but the finish looks just like it was done with a compressor and spray gun. Doing large panels is VERY hard to get even coverage (usually there is streaks) But using the lacquer after 15min you can wet sand it to be even and smooth. (main advantage using Lacquer)

I am painting the primer on the main shell now. I cut a hole in the bottom (so I can show its lack of wiring mess. I was gonna use a piece of plastic (but I really dont like that stuff) so I used a piece of mesh..Il post a couple picts in a min

Here is a shot of the bottom and the feet from MNPCTech (were a gift from them, thanks guys) and the lower piece of the PS





This thing is really starting to take shape.


----------



## stanhemi (Jul 23, 2009)

MK your work is amazing


----------



## MKmods (Jul 23, 2009)

Thx Stanhemi and welcome to the thread


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 23, 2009)

MK, just to recap:

4 Months
40 pages of comments
over 1000 comments in total
and over *27,000 views*
And more effort on your part than I'll know

This has got to be one of the best custom builds for sure.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 23, 2009)

Thx mlee49...It started out as a simple qpack mod than went nutts from there.

All of you had a hand in its design and building so here's to all of you

I just hope I dont screw any more hardware up....(overnight shipping wont help me now )


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 23, 2009)

MK, you'll be fine man! We all got nothing but faith in ya. As well as we all wish you nothing but the best.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 23, 2009)

it does look amazing MK!
and we all know and see what work you do.... so here is back at you


----------



## red268 (Jul 23, 2009)

Red!! Looking gooooood!!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 23, 2009)

are you planning on adding LEDs in that DVD drive?


----------



## MKmods (Jul 23, 2009)

The LEDs I am adding are between the mobo and tray. The 12V ones I soldered wernt bright enough so I soldered a 3 light one of these to the back of the mobo (very bright)
http://www.coolerguys.com/840556051626.html

I wish I had CDs connections, one of those pucks mounted in the center of the mobo would have looked cool.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 23, 2009)

pictures!!! and your review on the sound card! lol..


----------



## MKmods (Jul 23, 2009)

Im testing each wire I soldered on the PS right now (if I messed one up I really want to fix it now, lol)

Il have some picts either later tonight or early tomorrow depending on how things go.

I just coated the underneath mobo tray with the Polyurethane (makes it really shiny and have a lot of depth)

I made the CF piece on the front of the comp (baking in the oven)

There are like 200 more things to do so I need to get back to them....

And to the sound card I imagine its got to kick ass... (I cant believe I spent that much just on a sound card)

And to Asus I am really pissed you needed to add the extra power plug to your card (I REALLY wanted to use it and it was 1/2 the $ of the Azun)

One other thing I made all my own fan grills out of the honeycomb mesh, I tweaked then from the back side to make them fit flush with the surface..I did it on the Rosewill mod and it makes a very clean grill that restricts very little flow.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 23, 2009)

sounds good man.. I can't wait to see it... I'm almost bought on getting the card.. looking at that and the dx2 from asus..


----------



## MKmods (Jul 23, 2009)

get the DX or the D1 (they rule!)


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 23, 2009)

I wish I had your Mobo's connections....on my mobo lol.

Thanks for the paint tips.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 23, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> I wish I had your Mobo's connections....on my mobo lol.
> 
> Thanks for the paint tips.



I would hook you up anytime....


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 23, 2009)

You might have a mobo incoming....I am hot to go modular...it's the way of the future...but in an acrylic techstation so everyone can see it...

Well don't get sidetracked by me...get that box buttoned up for the LAN man.

SCHWEET


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 23, 2009)

mmmmm Acrylic system... sounds good! Yeah, I feeel that this is going to be something of the future as well.. Sweet stuff coming guys. Can't wait to see it all go on!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 24, 2009)

Wanna see a sweet PS?.....




Look Ma... No smoke


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 24, 2009)

That thing looks amazing MK!!! Shit, I would love to have that done with mine... need to get a step by step once you get time man!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 24, 2009)

Here is a shot with the DVD and PS mounted into the mobo tray....


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 24, 2009)

sweeeeeetttttnesss!!!!!!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 24, 2009)

Here is a shot of it upside down showing the inside.




its hard to believe that is spray paint out of a can...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 24, 2009)

That looks amazing man.. Doesn't even look like it came from a can! Man, I want pictures from the lan!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 24, 2009)

Thats the advantage of using Lacquer (sanding between coats makes it really smooth) And it dries so fast you dont have to wait more than 15min to sand it.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 24, 2009)

Very sexy. Hard to beat that combo of CF and Red.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 24, 2009)

Thx CD,
 here is a shot of the exhaust side of the comp (left)






I am having trouble seeing (eyes hurt) so I am gonna get a bit of beauty rest. Il finish this up in the morning.

I wish you guys could see it in person


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 24, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Thx CD,
> here is a shot of the exhaust side of the comp (left)
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/Picture065-1.jpg
> 
> ...



I'm up for a road trip, whos with me?!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm up for it... Don't know how work would feel.. 


Looking great MK, get some sleep... Anime and sleep... I tend to all ways fall asleep to Cartoon Network.. But, make sure the self timer is on with the TV!


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jul 24, 2009)

fantastic work


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh it's looking so damn sweet already!


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 24, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Thx CD,
> here is a shot of the exhaust side of the comp (left)
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/Picture065-1.jpg
> 
> ...



I might just start planning a trip to the US... It would be cool!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks guys

Trying to wake up and get this finished up. Il post some more picts later on today when I get ready to leave.


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 24, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> I might just start planning a trip to the US... It would be cool!



yeah, next time i'm in the neighbourhood I'll drop in too


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 24, 2009)

After 5 hour of baby sitting I need some quality mod pictures.... lol

Harry up Mark!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 24, 2009)

NO, no hurry.. we need it done right! He only has a little bit of time left! Not, the best thing to do!!


best of luck.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 24, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> NO, no hurry.. we need it done right! He only has a little bit of time left! Not, the best thing to do!!
> 
> 
> best of luck.



thanks for putting me straight! lol 
5 hours with a Mario in kids land **  can drive a guy MAD! 

CS is absolutely right... take your time man...we are not going anywhere!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 24, 2009)

Dude, I did 6 hours of Teletubbies... March around a Sofa for 2 hour's straight.. Singing songs and acting like a... Yeah...


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 24, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Dude, I did 6 hours of Teletubbies... March around a Sofa for 2 hour's straight.. Singing songs and acting like a... Yeah...



at least one of us is having fun! lol

Mark, sorry we took over this thread. its only till we get the pics....


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 24, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> at least one of us is having fun! lol
> 
> Mark, sorry we took over this thread. its only till we get the pics....



 I bet you where having fun! Babies can be a great thing. I don't have any, just all my nieces and Nephews.. But, my first niece grew up with me. lol 


Mk, I don't feel sorry.. This gives you a good little "refresh" from the norm! 


Even though I am sorry


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 24, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I bet you where having fun! Babies can be a great thing. I don't have any, just all my nieces and Nephews.. But, my first niece grew up with me. lol
> 
> 
> Mk, I don't feel sorry.. This gives you a good little "refresh" from the norm!
> ...



I sure did... I am just joking! He is my angel! check my avatar to get an idea of how we spent all afternoon! lol I wish the pool was big enough for me to jump in.... it was 43C here today!

better yet...bonus pic!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 24, 2009)

Tz, send that for Mk, I think He'll need a day spa once he gets done with this build!


And you can fit in it! just make sure to move the head... lol


----------



## Scrizz (Jul 25, 2009)

lol.
Good stuff MK.
simply A-W-E-S-O-M-E!


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Jul 25, 2009)

For ya MK >>><<<Fer me Ona...Cheers to a good mod.

PS: Try and stay alive untill I get to America! 

Jokes... My Minions and I praise you!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 25, 2009)

First thanks a lot for all the nice posts (That is one happy looking kid, well done Tzi)

I ran into a bit of a setback yesterday when i plugged it all together the mobo was doing crazy things, lights blinking, memory not seen,wouldnt boot, fans starting/stopping etc.. So I had to stop and take a break.

I went through all the stuff today and checked all the parts one by one and it seems to be doing well. I really want to do some more developing on the temps (upper 30s -40s dont make me too happy)

I had to pass on the LAN (really disappointed) as I saw myself taking shortcuts to finish in time and that was just wrong (especially after all this)

I am gonna get some sleep (had like 6 hours in the last 3 days and remember im not 20 anymore)



Cold Storm said:


> Dude, I did 6 hours of Teletubbies... March around a Sofa for 2 hour's straight.. Singing songs and acting like a... Yeah...



LOL, I never had kids but if I was forced to watch TeleTubbies I would not have survived...


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 25, 2009)

for one dedicated modder.  That takes a lot of integrity to skip out on an LAN to do a proper job on this mod.

Looking forward to your continued progress after some well-deserved sleep


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 25, 2009)

MK, I don't know how much, I or others can say that we enjoy the read that we have had with this mod. Yeah, the Lan would of been a GREAT way to present this... But you still got more Lan's to come this year... Not only that, there is still other shows like QuakeCon, along with others... So, you still have that chance to show it off!

It's best you get some sleep. I know the feeling on how it is just sleeping a cat's nap threw a few days just to get stuff done. It's hell! I had to turn off the computer last night when my new stuff gave me hiccups.. lol.. 

It's still a great job MK. Best of luck to have this done whenever you can get it done. And done right. 

As for the Teletubbies... There is only three kids I'd ever do that for.. My oldest niece, and my ex-fiance's first two kids.. Grew up with them... But anyone elses.... Hell No!!!


----------



## BOBDBONE (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey bud,

I popped in to check the progress and it's looking great as usual. I like that red color. It's fun playing with spray cans, you can get all kinds of cool effects too if you feel like experimenting. Which I know you do.

Is it hot as hell down there or what. We are cooking up here in Seattle.

Keep up the good work. Don't stop or these guys will go through withdrawls I think.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 26, 2009)

MKmods said:


> First thanks a lot for all the nice posts (That is one happy looking kid, well done Tzi)
> 
> I ran into a bit of a setback yesterday when i plugged it all together the mobo was doing crazy things, lights blinking, memory not seen,wouldnt boot, fans starting/stopping etc.. So I had to stop and take a break.
> 
> ...


Upper 30-40's on what Mark? If it's the video cards at idle, stop worrying about it. It's 100% normal. The only way to get it lower is to crank the fan, or add a better cooler.


----------



## steelkane (Jul 26, 2009)

I agree,, you have too much time into this mod to just rush it, that's when shit breaks.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 26, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Upper 30-40's on what Mark? If it's the video cards at idle, stop worrying about it. It's 100% normal. The only way to get it lower is to crank the fan, or add a better cooler.


Normal?? honestly what is normal about any of my mods?



steelkane said:


> I agree,, you have too much time into this mod to just rush it, that's when shit breaks.



Thx sk
Fri afternoon I thought I killed the mobo...Thats when I realized I needed to chill a bit and refocus. I have come up with a few ideas since..
1-Im gonna move the mobo a bit to the left 
2-Custom cooling tunnel and fan for the GPUs



BOBDBONE said:


> Hey bud,
> I popped in to check the progress and it's looking great as usual. I like that red color. It's fun playing with spray cans, you can get all kinds of cool effects too if you feel like experimenting. Which I know you do.
> Is it hot as hell down there or what. We are cooking up here in Seattle.
> Keep up the good work. Don't stop or these guys will go through withdrawls I think.



Glad you stopped by Bob,  modding is my crack...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 26, 2009)

The Movement, and the fan tunnel will help out a lot. You should be good once you do that with teh GPU's.. But, I'm with Wile E... Temps are fine. IMHO


----------



## Wile E (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah Mark. Those temps are fine. That is not running hot for those cards at all.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 27, 2009)

I never said it was too hot....what I said was upper 30s -40 dont make me happy (upper 20- lower 30s do) so thats what I am aiming for.

Contrary to what Google believes I like my stuff to be cooler

Also I threw in the 9800GTs (SLI) and power draw is MUCH reduced over the 4870s...
With the 9800s  the comp draws less than 200 watts wile surfing (what I do most) with the 4870s its in the upper 300-400watt range.

I am really bummed at the junk coolers on the 9800s though as they run a bit warmer than the 4870s with the nice Vapor-X coolers.
(I noticed the copper heat tubes are pinched almost closed on these too, it seems like the companies are just throwing heat tubes on hardware just for looks)


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 27, 2009)

May I ask what the ambient temp was while you got the upper 30s -40 readings?

I dont think you will better much better than that!
Maybe, the fan tunnel will help drop them by a couple of degrees during idle, but I am sure it will help keep them from raising a lot during play time...


----------



## MKmods (Jul 27, 2009)

sorry it took so long to get back to you Tzi (been catching up on sleep)

Lately its been quite warm here (last few weeks) My room temps are 27C-29.4C
(outside its been 36.6 to 39C)

After looking at these coolers there has to be at least 5 or 6C for me to improve...I have plenty of time now.

I now have a bunch of games loaded on it to play as well


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 27, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Here is a shot of it upside down showing the inside.
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/Picture060-1.jpg
> its hard to believe that is spray paint out of a can...



yes it is!!!!







WOW​


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 27, 2009)

Sounds like you have some fun to come man! Glad to hear you got some sleep man! Glad to hear!


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 27, 2009)

Sleep is for the wicked! How are you supposed to do things like MKmods sleeping?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 27, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Sleep is for the wicked! How are you supposed to do things like MKmods sleeping?



Yeah bro, but you still need at lease some sleep! I went in yesterday for work, with just about 2 hours of sleep... after being up 23 hours to try and fix the issues with the sound card.. we need are beauty sleep!


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 27, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah bro, but you still need at lease some sleep! I went in yesterday for work, with just about 2 hours of sleep... after being up 23 hours to try and fix the issues with the sound card.. we need are beauty sleep!


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm damned sure that type of stuff doesn't work, several of the girls had something like that on summer camp last year, they fell asleep over lunch and stuff.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 27, 2009)

my friend went into cavolisions after drinking that.. just opened it right from the fridge right after waking up.. at my place... so me no touch!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 27, 2009)

Cavolisions?  Convulsions?


----------



## MKmods (Jul 27, 2009)

nothing beats good old fashioned sleeping

I feel much better and my mind isant so cloudy...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 27, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Cavolisions?  Convulsions?



I knew I was forgetting a u somewhere! lol...


Thanks...



Your right Mk! sleep is the best!!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 30, 2009)

Well this is different, usually I tear my comps apart and start all over (never giving myself much chance to tinker)
I Noticed a couple things, first the 9800GTs in SLI made COD WAW look MUCH better than it did with the 4870 (I dont know if it was the Physx thing or what)

The 9800GTs in SLI draw about the same power as the comp does with just 1 of the 4870s.
(the 3DMark06 scores are about 1.5K better with SLI (at stock))

I thought I would play with the temps of the 4870 and I took the Vapor-X cooler off and lapped it a bit with 1500, I then added some MX-2 and the temps are 3-4C better.




ambient temp is 81F or 27.2C

*Looks like I am gonna be selling these 4870s if anyone wants them...
*
Now to try out the Battle Axe and AC Accelero coolers on the 9800s...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow, that's pretty nice MK. Even the fact you have a nice little Xeon. Looking good man, looking good!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 30, 2009)

lol, socket 1366 for us poor folks....


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 30, 2009)

MKmods said:


> lol, socket 1366 for us poor folks....



I don't know if I'd say for the poor folk! But, I sure don't know if I'd be going to it myself..


----------



## Scrizz (Jul 30, 2009)

so u gonna tinker w/the cpu?


----------



## m4gicfour (Jul 30, 2009)

MKmods said:


> *Looks like I am gonna be selling these 4870s if anyone wants them...
> *



OH GAWD...

and HOW many times have I promised myself "this is the last upgrade for a while" D'OH!

Interested if you do, though I have a sick feeling looking at my wallet 

Oh yeah, and, uh...  as for your GPU wind tunnel idea, that sounds pretty slick. 

Now all this thing needs is 300' of EL wire and twenty UV cold cathodes to make it look like a $200 high-school ricer... J/K.
I KNOW you'd never be that tasteless lol. For some reason I got an image in my head of the GPU tunnel made of silver spray-painted cardboard. I guess that's what I'd do ROFL


----------



## MKmods (Jul 30, 2009)

m4gicfour said:


> Oh yeah, and, uh...  as for your GPU wind tunnel idea, that sounds pretty slick.





Scrizz said:


> so u gonna tinker w/the cpu?


Definately, its running in the mid 30s now. 

I will be playing with different coolers (gonna test out my modded AC Freezer first) I have an height issue here so using a tall cooler wont do.

the best cooling I had was on my first SFF build




so this one should follow along those lines


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 30, 2009)

Can i just quickly ask MK, on a completely unrelated side issue (but your the man who knows about this kind of thing) - the fan on my HDT S1283 is a 4 pin fan, now if I was to buy a second identical fan for a push / pull arrangement, could I cut and splice the 2 fan cables together so they both run off the same 4 pin header?


----------



## MKmods (Jul 30, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Can i just quickly ask MK, on a completely unrelated side issue (but your the man who knows about this kind of thing) - the fan on my HDT S1283 is a 4 pin fan, now if I was to buy a second identical fan for a push / pull arrangement, could I cut and splice the 2 fan cables together so they both run off the same 4 pin header?



http://www.feppaspot.com/servlet/the-99/GELID-PWM-Y-Cable/Detail

I would be careful about the amount of power the fans require. I heard a while ago from a mobo designer that the fan headers were set up to supply about .25A to onboard fan headers
(I have run more but always worried if I would overload the traces in the mobo)


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 30, 2009)

Thank you MK.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 30, 2009)

The fans on my case, are all done via single stringed line. If it wouldn't look to bad, I'd suggest to you Kyle, is splice it into one, then run the cable up and over the board to a molex connector. That would be a safer bet.. UNless your mobo can handle that much draw.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 30, 2009)

just to answer kyle2020's question....

your mobo can run up to about 0.6A on the cpu fan 4-pin headerwith no worries. In terms of available and safe Amps provided by the mobo that would be reaching the limit (0.25 x 3(common engineering safety factor) = 0.75Amps)

I never went over 0.5Amps on my max formula, with a push-pull set up and I had no problems.

anyway if you need a push-pull set up, try to find this....


----------



## MKmods (Aug 5, 2009)

I just placed an order for a bunch of new molex plugs and pins. Since I have a bunch of extra time (no deadline) I am playing with the 7" LCD and iMon to see what I like better.

I may replace the 120mm fan in the PS with 2 of the 90mm Sanyo denkis I got from CD, also redesigning the PS housing to have a window and interior lighting.

Im making a CF bracket for my modded AC Freezer to compare the temps between it and the Enzo Ultra. 

When the pins show up I will post up some more picts.


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Aug 5, 2009)

Thats a pretty big difference between and iMon and a 7" lcd lol


----------



## MKmods (Aug 5, 2009)

well I have them both so I am seeing what one is more usable.(actually what one looks cooler, lol)

This is kind of fun, by now usually I would have taken the comp all apart and started on a new project, this is the first time I have refined the original project.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey, since you have all the extra time.. Going to do the "how to" on the copper PCI-E tubing that you did?

I'm glad that your taking your time man... It's been a long mod, but at lease you've got it to where it's nothing going to crap out in the end.. Not saying that your stuff will ever do it, but you know what I mean.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 5, 2009)

Basically its all ur fault ( my continuing that is) I kept watching your mod and thinking how cool it is that you keep improving it...

When the new pins show up I will do a mini log..


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 5, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Basically its all ur fault ( my continuing that is) I kept watching your mod and thinking how cool it is that you keep improving it...
> 
> When the new pins show up I will do a mini log..




Lol... I really don't think its my mod that's doing it.. lol.. All though, I'm not going to be going i7. I'm looking to finish my AMD/ATI set up before I go do anything else!!! lol
So, water coming!!!

Sweetness on the log, Gotta make sure to let us know!!


----------



## MKmods (Aug 5, 2009)

It will continue...

I went with i7 for this and honestly wish I stayed with AMD. The i7 works fine but my dual core Xeon W3503 at stock hogs more power than my AMD Quad 940 did while being OCd....

I like the option to upgrade, and to switch between SLI and Crossfire (something I seem to continually do) 

The triple channel memory is cool (cheap to get 3 gigs for those on 32bit OSs) And honestly this mobo (Bloodrage GTI has been a champ through all my modding it still works fine)

Right now I am running Win 7 64 bit on it with the 6 gigs of OCZ memory and all the programs seem to work fine except I seem to be having probs with SLI in a few games (I think its an Intel chipset prob). But to Foxconns credit using their Vista 64 bit drivers and Utilities work perfectly so far (I even updated the bios using Foxconns utility)

I have a pair of 4830s from kenkicker (thanks )coming to run in crossfire, the 4870s were silly (way overkill)

*Well done Foxconn*


----------



## Wile E (Aug 5, 2009)

MKmods said:


> It will continue...
> 
> I went with i7 for this and honestly wish I stayed with AMD. The i7 works fine but my dual core Xeon W3503 at stock hogs more power than my AMD Quad 940 did while being OCd....
> 
> ...


Overkill is a word that simply does not exist in the enthusiast world. 

And this is a high-end gaming rig with multiple cards, if power consumption was such a concern, why would you run 2 cards anyway? Should've stuck with the 4870's, imo.


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Aug 5, 2009)

> *Dictionary.reference.com*
> *overkill* - _noun_
> to be done correctly
> ex;
> ...


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 5, 2009)

oo i love mini-logs 

we want moar pics


----------



## MKmods (Aug 6, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Overkill is a word that simply does not exist in the enthusiast world.
> 
> And this is a high-end gaming rig with multiple cards, if power consumption was such a concern, why would you run 2 cards anyway? Should've stuck with the 4870's, imo.


With the twin 4870s the power draw was between 500-600 watts. (not to mention the amount of heat radiating off the 4870s was VERY noticeable). Add to that I couldnt tell any diff in my games between 1 or 2 of them (overkill).

The reason for multiple cards is because to me it looks cool, the other reason is there just arent many SFF cases that allow multiple cards.


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 6, 2009)

I still want to CF my lil Pink Puter with some HD4870X2s...  I've got the stripped boards...laying in a drawer. Gotta put the stock coolers back on and see if they work. The EK FC waterblocks messed them up somehow.

I agree...the only reason I have two cards is because I can ...and a pair of nickelplated copper blocks with clear tops makes me randy.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 6, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> I still want to CF my lil Pink Puter with some HD4870X2s...  I've got the stripped boards...laying in a drawer. Gotta put the stock coolers back on and see if they work. The EK FC waterblocks messed them up somehow.
> 
> I agree...the only reason I have two cards is because I can ...and a pair of nickelplated copper blocks with clear tops makes me randy.



I fully understand "because I can". I also understand heat concerns in certain situations. What I don't understand is why worry about power consumption if you choose to use 2 cards (short of worrying about psu limitations)?

I just seems wrong to me to pick 9800GT SLI over 4870 CFX. lol.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 6, 2009)

the 9800GTs use several hundred less watts and play all my games at Max.
(personally I would like to have tried a pair of 4770s but couldnt get them)

The 9800s were a very good deal and are very easy for me to sell to move on to the next card I use.
(cost me less than 1/2 of the 4870s and the 4870s weren't double the performance)

The 9800s also were 10C cooler and didnt radiate anywhere near the same amount of heat.

They had black PCBs that matched the mobo (small detail but one never the less)

They also have digital panels that show the temp, voltage and fan speed (also a small detail but mattered as well)

They also only used 1 6 pin power plug (saved me a bunch of extra wiring)

When using dual cards the second card dosent require as much power as the first so the power draw isant double.

Had the displays worked on the 9600GTs I would have preferred them over the 9800GTs
(a pair of 9600GTs to me is the best when value/performance is the +1 goal)

I just like SLI better

if you need any more reasons just let me know...


----------



## Wile E (Aug 6, 2009)

MKmods said:


> the 9800GTs use several hundred less watts and play all my games at Max.
> (personally I would like to have tried a pair of 4770s but couldnt get them)
> 
> The 9800s also were 10C cooler and didnt radiate anywhere near the same amount of heat.
> ...


lol. I'm just busting your balls anyway. I always pick power over looks, but I know how much looks matter in mods like this.

And isn't 4830 CFX more of a crossgrade? Or are you just trying to see if they'll integrate better?


----------



## MKmods (Aug 6, 2009)

I got the 4830s because they were there.

it helped out kenkicker

they came with Zalman VF900 coolers (that I can use on other cards)

I can sell them both and get all my $ out of the deal (if the 4770s become available) or the next gen stuff is a good deal.

Bust away.....I have no prob explaining my reasoning (although it may not always seem like im make sane decisions all the time )

These were the cards I REALLY wanted (but just couldnt get)
http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10010472


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 6, 2009)

I want to know ALL the reasons!  lol... nah, it's all about the wattage! Like all about the money.. Lol..


----------



## Wile E (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah, as far as wattage, I run all of my hardware at overclocked settings 24/7. No downclocking at idle, not even the gfx cards drop out of 3d mode. lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 6, 2009)

Wile, that's why we think of you has the "hardware killer"... You fit right in with OC-lit!


----------



## ste2425 (Aug 6, 2009)

MKmods said:


> lol, socket 1366 for us poor folks....



for the poor folks!?!!?!?! you avin a laugh aint ya?!?!?! im stil on 775

(yes that was the typical british accent going on in my head then)


----------



## MKmods (Aug 11, 2009)

LOL, nothing wrong with 775....now if you had said you were still using a Pent1 thats a different story...

I was messing around with the 9800GTs and coolers.

Battle Axe- (poor, only 2 of the 4 tubes make contact with the GPU)

AC Accelero S2- (better but sticks up WAY too high) I am gonna cut it down to be the height of the video card later on. But I really think its more for the 9600 and below cards.

Zalman VF900- (6C warmer than the stock Calibre coolers set at 25%, 10C warmer than the calibre coolers set at 100%) So serious suckage on 9800 and up cards (also may be fne on 9600/9500 cards.

I just received a bunch of molex ends so this week I will be redesigning the PS.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 11, 2009)

Sweetness!!! I've been wondering where you've been!!! Can't wait to see it all man!


----------



## MKmods (Aug 11, 2009)

Ive been watching anime....(ur fault ) I have to take some time and resume remodeling my house. In my spare time I have been playing with the comp.


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Aug 11, 2009)

never been a big fan, personally


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 11, 2009)

of what, the mod?!


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 11, 2009)

nah, I think he is saying Anime. If I'm not mistaken...


Ok... I guess you can blame me on the fact of anime.. But, you needed it in your life man!


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Aug 11, 2009)

of course I'm talking about anime lmao 

I _am_ a fan of the mod, of course


----------



## MKmods (Aug 11, 2009)

Mark_Hardware said:


> of course I'm talking about anime lmao
> 
> I _am_ a fan of the mod, of course



 I guess the big deal for me with anime is Im old and have had quite a lot of fun (as well as 10 years with a Geisha sent from God) So for me the romantic stuff brings back memories and makes me smile.
I worry about younger kids watching the romantic stuff because there is practically no chance to find a "Real" person that could measure up.

One other thing  I enjoy is the Japanese have "to me" a nicer/sweeter take on romance, I enjoy Family Guy and the Simpsons but never receive the same happy feeling after watching one....
(Quite often the Anime go's a bit overboard on their male characters and even though they will shield the female character from certain doom (very commendable) even after 26 episodes they are retards when it comes to a simple kiss)

Thanks MH for hanging out...


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Aug 11, 2009)

Of course!


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 12, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I guess the big deal for me with anime is Im old and have had quite a lot of fun (as well as 10 years with a Geisha sent from God) So for me the romantic stuff brings back memories and makes me smile.
> I worry about younger kids watching the romantic stuff because there is practically no chance to find a "Real" person that could measure up.
> 
> One other thing  I enjoy is the Japanese have "to me" a nicer/sweeter take on romance, I enjoy Family Guy and the Simpsons but never receive the same happy feeling after watching one....
> ...




Yeah, now that's the type of reply I wanted in my ANIME thread! lol.. Nah, it's a hard thing to find true love anymore.. Its more of the fact of who's credit score is higher, and how much will the other person have if they died. It's a stupid time that we live in now. I'm just thankful that I have been able to see my father marry a woman that has done him good. Made him better and so forth.. even if He left us for 4 years for a dang power plant over seas.. 

Good old Anime!


----------



## Wile E (Aug 12, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I guess the big deal for me with anime is Im old and have had quite a lot of fun (as well as 10 years with a Geisha sent from God) So for me the romantic stuff brings back memories and makes me smile.
> I worry about younger kids watching the romantic stuff because there is practically no chance to find a "Real" person that could measure up.
> 
> One other thing  I enjoy is the Japanese have "to me" a nicer/sweeter take on romance, I enjoy Family Guy and the Simpsons but never receive the same happy feeling after watching one....
> ...


Not to mention the Japanese are freaks. lol. I love their culture.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 12, 2009)

I got a bit of an update, thanks to 95Viper who posted Baby VelociRaptors for $69 I picked up a pair.
Normally I run Raid0 in all my builds but I kept hearing how fast the 640gig Hdds were I just went with one. It didnt seem that fast to me. 

Spending $300 for Velociraptors not to mention the huge heatsink (basically making the small hdd the same size as a reg one was out of the question.. But $69 was a lot more reasonable and this mobo has 2 esata's so I can always get an external Hdd if needed (lol, I have never needed more than 100 gigs)


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 12, 2009)

That looks swweet man! Very sweet! I haven't even tried to do raid yet... I should try.. Never do..


----------



## MKmods (Aug 12, 2009)

When I first joined TPU a few years ago I had 4 X 80gig hitachis and they just plain kicked ass...They even beat up a pair of raptors (at the time were like 2 or $300 each) Ever since I have used raid0 on every build. Some say there is more chance for failure but I never had one even after hundreds of builds. 
One of the main reasons for me switching to the 640 single drive was I was having probs setting up Raid on this X58 mobo and honestly didnt have the time to mess with it. (before I was always AMD/Nvidia and practically never had a prob setting up raid)
Now I have plenty of time to mess with this Intel Matrix raid and set it up right.

*Not to mention it just sounds cool to say I have VelociRaptors in my comp.*

(just dont tell Wile E that I am not using efficient Hdds after all my fussing with the GPUs)


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 12, 2009)

that's a sweet deal there MK 
good stuff
Don't forget the RAID 0


----------



## Wile E (Aug 12, 2009)

MKmods said:


> When I first joined TPU a few years ago I had 4 X 80gig hitachis and they just plain kicked ass...They even beat up a pair of raptors (at the time were like 2 or $300 each) Ever since I have used raid0 on every build. Some say there is more chance for failure but I never had one even after hundreds of builds.
> One of the main reasons for me switching to the 640 single drive was I was having probs setting up Raid on this X58 mobo and honestly didnt have the time to mess with it. (before I was always AMD/Nvidia and practically never had a prob setting up raid)
> Now I have plenty of time to mess with this Intel Matrix raid and set it up right.
> 
> ...


Busted. Just admit it, you're just an Nvidiot.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 12, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Busted. Just admit it, you're just an Nvidiot.



 I didn't even see that last bit.. Damn ninja stuff!


harsh words coming from a man that killed so many nvidia cards 

j/k


----------



## Wile E (Aug 12, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I didn't even see that last bit.. Damn ninja stuff!
> 
> 
> harsh words coming from a man that killed so many nvidia cards
> ...



Yeah, but I would kill ATI cards with about the same amount of remorse if I got them for free. lol.

I try not to kill stuff unless I know I can afford a replacement, or at least be able to RMA it. lol.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 12, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Busted. Just admit it, you're just an Nvidiot.



lol, so true...


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm an ATI-diot


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 13, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, but I would kill ATI cards with about the same amount of remorse if I got them for free. lol.
> 
> I try not to kill stuff unless I know I can afford a replacement, or at least be able to RMA it. lol.



Yeah, that is true.. the ATI cards you gotta keep as they where your own babies.. Which sucks. I'm glad you are still keeping the OClit tag.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 13, 2009)

I have been trying to fit the Hdds and using existing Sata cables and think I solved the prob. I had a pair of left hand 4" sata cables that fit perfect if I mount the Hdds in the mobo tray (half above half below)
Top view (under mobo)





Bottom view





LOL, I think I finally butchered this poor mobo tray past its limit so I am gonna mold another. Im finally out of CF so I need some more...what do you guys think of this Red CarbonFiber/Kevlar?


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 13, 2009)

awwwww R.I.P. MOBO tray.. Yeah, what you thought about willl work quite well with your whole set up!


----------



## MKmods (Aug 13, 2009)

lol, my own fault for constantly changing things, at first I was just gonna put a new layer over this mobo tray but figured I would just cast a new one only this time using a glass mold (leaves a 1,000,000 X better surface finish than a reg one.

Do you like the red/black CF?


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah, I love the red/black CF.. it's going to look pimpin'!!!


----------



## Wile E (Aug 13, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I have been trying to fit the Hdds and using existing Sata cables and think I solved the prob. I had a pair of left hand 4" sata cables that fit perfect if I mount the Hdds in the mobo tray (half above half below)
> Top view (under mobo)
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/Picture517.jpg
> 
> ...





MKmods said:


> lol, my own fault for constantly changing things, at first I was just gonna put a new layer over this mobo tray but figured I would just cast a new one only this time using a glass mold (leaves a 1,000,000 X better surface finish than a reg one.
> 
> Do you like the red/black CF?


Red and black CF is perfect for this build, especially if you use some ATI cards.


----------



## steelkane (Aug 13, 2009)

CF looks really ggod


----------



## MKmods (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks SK, It definately adds a touch of uniqueness..



Wile E said:


> Red and black CF is perfect for this build, especially if you use some ATI cards.


And Wile E, dont say I didnt listen to you






I picked up a pair of 4830s from kenkicker. That was the main reason for the Bloodrage X58, now I can switch between the 9800s and 4830s whenever I feel like it.


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Aug 13, 2009)

So sexy.... So much red    and the black     looks so nice.....
Uh, I gotta go, something just came up


----------



## MKmods (Aug 13, 2009)

*Careful with rebates*

I try really hard to avoid rebates (always thought of them as scams) but I have received 99% of them back so other than the length of time waiting I tolerated them. 

But yesterday I found out something that I will not tolerate. I bought a Seasonic 500 PS from Newegg (seems I keep taking my PSs apart and cutting them to pieces ) I wanted one to leave whole and use as a bench one to build and test equipment. Figuring that with Seasonic it was a safe bet quality was good. Well after a few days (about a week or 2) My comp emitted a loud pop and shut off. (It restarted but there was no way I was gonna leave it connected to my new hardware after that) Now I am VERY fussy about power usage/management and monitor all my comps. This one was drawing between 150watts and 250 so it was no way near the 500 the PS should have tolerated..

Ok no prob request a RMA (was well within the 30 days) and send it in...Now close to a week passes and no word (unlike Newegg) so I figure there is a prob I try their live chat and the girl says she has no clue wait till I receive an email.. Well that wont do to me and I call the store and chat with a person, she immeaditly says because I sent in the rebate they wouldnt honor the replacement and the unit had to be sent back to Seasonic to be repaired. When I asked how much longer it would take she said it was no longer Neweggs responsibility and I should contact Seasonic directly...

So take this into consideration when buying anything with a rebate from Newegg...

And now I really need to buy another PS to run this comp while I redesign the Corsair 750.. Dam this sucks


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 13, 2009)

That sucks dude. I might have to upgrade my Enermax MODU82+ 625W, so if you'd want that and I can get myself an upgrade, let me know.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for the offer DD. I am gonna make one of these custom PS housings for the PC Power & Cooling 510 I have all butchered up in the closet....


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 13, 2009)

Sounds good.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 13, 2009)

Man, I've never done rebates because I never could see it working in my favor... I have the worst luck at anything like that... But bro... That hurts.. I'd beat someone! Really beat someone!!!

Now, I hope it will get done soon man! Really soon! Besides, You got a pump top coming Monday! 


MH:

That was  I spit up my drink!


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 13, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I'm an ATI-diot



fan*ATI*c my friend


----------



## MKmods (Aug 13, 2009)

I guess what makes me really pissed is they say you need to send in the rebate within 30 days or it wont be honored. If you do Newegg no longer will their replacement policy (that sucks)

Now since I made a fuss I was contacted by Newegg saying they will handle it. The prob is I contacted them 2 times and they did nothing but because someone higher up saw it was me "MKmods" they jumped on it... What about Joe Blow? who isant known on forums. 

The second part to this is whats going on with newer PSs? This comp never required more than 250watts, the first OCZ 500 watt PS went POP within a couple minutes. So I figured I would spend the extra money and get the Seasonic (supposed to be a high quality unit and has a 6 and and 8 pin on it) I havent had this many PS failures in all the years I have been building comps as the last month. I have been using 400watt PSs from a few years ago that kick these 500watt PSs asses...


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 13, 2009)

They get the short straw :shadedshu


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Aug 13, 2009)

MIR's are a farkin joke. period.   

 .


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 13, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I guess what makes me really pissed is they say you need to send in the rebate within 30 days or it wont be honored. If you do Newegg no longer will their replacement policy (that sucks)
> 
> Now since I made a fuss I was contacted by Newegg saying they will handle it. The prob is I contacted them 2 times and they did nothing but because someone higher up saw it was me "MKmods" they jumped on it... What about Joe Blow? who isant known on forums.
> 
> The second part to this is whats going on with newer PSs? This comp never required more than 250watts, the first OCZ 500 watt PS went POP within a couple minutes. So I figured I would spend the extra money and get the Seasonic (supposed to be a high quality unit and has a 6 and and 8 pin on it) I havent had this many PS failures in all the years I have been building comps as the last month. I have been using 400watt PSs from a few years ago that kick these 500watt PSs asses...




Bro, that's just raw... RAW.. But, if I was in your shoes, I'd do the same thing.. No matter how much I've spent at a place... I would still stick to the guns.. Because your right.. Its not just for you, its for everyone else.. They should state MIR are about.. REALLY about.. Not so someone can get screwed in the end because of their money hungry belly.. 

Man, I know the feeling some what.. I was haggled with Newegg 3 times because of shipping errors.. YEah, it may of been UPS's fault, but Still... I pay for over night, for a reason... Never took their refund on shipping, and won't after any e mail they send me... 

All I can say Man. Stick to your guns, and I for one will be behind ya 100%. What they're doing is wrong..


----------



## MKmods (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks CS for the support (and tips on great anime )

Today was really hectic with unpacking, doing this, shipping a ton of boxes (DD, coolers on the way) and I have a few comps to get done by tonight...
(for a lazy bum I am really busy)

I am gonna make a couple of PS housings tomorrow (one for the 750HX and another for the PC 510) 

oh yea I ordered the red CF today as well, I am pretty excited to see it when it gets here.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 13, 2009)

anime is Great!


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey Mark, I've got a slightly used and relatively unmolested TT Toughpower 850w (modular version) lying around.  It's yours for a bargain if you need it.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks a lot EFX... right now money is tight (trying to recuperate from this build) But really appreciate the offer.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 14, 2009)

The only time I bother with MIRs is when they are large. Like $40 or more.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 14, 2009)

I have had really good luck collecting (Im not to fond of Corsairs credit card ones though) But this is the first time I had one interfere with a RMA (usually I butcher the part as soon as I open the box from the delivery guy so warranties mean little to me)
Its just really bad luck that one of the extremely rare times I dont dissect a part it would need to be RMAd. 
I was worried as the OCZ PS I got right before this one died almost instantly, thats why I spent the extra $$ and went Seasonic.


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 14, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Thanks a lot EFX... right now money is tight (trying to recuperate from this build) But really appreciate the offer.



No prob... if you find yourself needing it then don't let money deter you from hitting me up.  As a fellow modder I'm more than willing to just let you owe me a favor. Your rep is more than well enough established.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 14, 2009)

Thx... 

I was just watching the Tesla Super computers and thinking how cool it would be to show up with a SFF one that kicked all the others asses.....I knew I should have spent more time in science class...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8FUmS1h-5U&feature=related

anyone got some Nvidia Tesla cards laying around


----------



## MKmods (Aug 14, 2009)

LOL, I almost hate to post this pict as red CF/Kevlar is hard to find and this wont make it any easier but it gave me goose bumps when I saw it so here goes...





I had an order with Composite Envisions but turns out they are out (wish they told me that 2 days ago
But I found another place and its on the way..


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 14, 2009)

I hope it comes soon man! really do hope it comes soon! I google over that picture!!


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 15, 2009)

sweet! what kind of car is that? is that factory trim?


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Aug 15, 2009)

oh wow damn thats sexy!!


----------



## MKmods (Aug 15, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> sweet! what kind of car is that? is that factory trim?



Its a Range Rover, I dont think its factory, if it is im buying one


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 16, 2009)

Duh, I should have looked closer, it says "Range Rover" on the gear shift


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 16, 2009)

Red CF will look tight with the red accents of the build.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 16, 2009)

That is what I was thinking, Black case, black PCB mobo and GPUs and red/black mobo tray and red accents...


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 16, 2009)

whatever you decide, I know it's gonna look great


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 16, 2009)

MKmods said:


> LOL, I almost hate to post this pict as red CF/Kevlar is hard to find and this wont make it any easier but it gave me goose bumps when I saw it so here goes...
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/RedCF.jpg
> 
> I had an order with Composite Envisions but turns out they are out (wish they told me that 2 days ago
> But I found another place and its on the way..



In the car? Yuck.

In a PC case? Will most definitely look sweet!


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Aug 16, 2009)

that looks great MK, i cant wait for pics


----------



## MKmods (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by Odin...

I am working with the PSs to see what I like better (750HX and 510 with the external voltage controles)

Also working on how to be able to easily swap the hardware between this case and the Tribute water cooled one.



Thrackan said:


> In the car? Yuck.
> In a PC case? Will most definitely look sweet!



To my "eye" the Rovers dash is to busy (too many buttons and the the CF would have looked better if it was a finer pattern. Its just that gives the basic idea of the color and finish (still gives me goosebumps looking at it)

Dam I wish this stuff would hurry up and get here...


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 17, 2009)

MKmods said:


> ... Dam I wish this stuff would hurry up and get here...



Waiting on deliveries SUCKS!  This is usually the part where I come up with a better idea that renders some/most/all of the parts I am waiting on useless.  :shadedshu


----------



## MKmods (Aug 17, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Waiting on deliveries SUCKS!  This is usually the part where I come up with a better idea that renders some/most/all of the parts I am waiting on useless.  :shadedshu


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 17, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Thanks for stopping by Odin...
> 
> I am working with the PSs to see what I like better (750HX and 510 with the external voltage controles)
> 
> ...



Exactly what I mean, it's just too much on the dashboard, combined with the plethora of buttons. But in an elegant and sleek design it certainly has the potential to look sweet.


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 17, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Exactly what I mean, it's just too much on the dashboard, combined with the plethora of buttons. But in an elegant and sleek design it certainly has the potential to look sweet.



+1


----------



## MKmods (Aug 17, 2009)

I just picked up  a Vic-20 off eBay (it was $15, my first VIC-20 I think I paid like $1500 for it back in 81) gonna stuff my Intel Atom inside it (maybe a nvidia 9500gt as well we will see)

this modding is like crack...

The last few days I have been working on how to make the PS casing modular so it too can be switched between the SFF and tribute case (as well as the hardware) when I come up with a workable solution il show it...

I decided to go with the Corsair 750HX, its just too new and $$ to be relegated to the closet (poor ol 510 will just have to wait till the next mod)


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 17, 2009)

Hell yeah, 80s computer ITX mods FTW


----------



## MKmods (Aug 17, 2009)

lol, I have been using Legos for quite a while, basically I did it for my bro (a lego freak). 

Now its my turn to do what I want and the vic 20 brings back all kinds of cool memories so I am thinking if I can shoehorn in the 9500GT it will play COD4 (making it a useful mod as opposed to just something just for fun)


----------



## Wile E (Aug 17, 2009)

MKmods said:


> lol, I have been using Legos for quite a while, basically I did it for my bro (a lego freak).
> 
> Now its my turn to do what I want and the vic 20 brings back all kinds of cool memories so I am thinking if I can shoehorn in the 9500GT it will play COD4 (making it a useful mod as opposed to just something just for fun)



I've always wanted to put a modern build in a C64.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 17, 2009)

I remember when I bought the Commodore 64.. it was such a huge jump over the Vic 20...(+ the gray was cooler looking than the white Vic 20) 

The vic 20 I got comes with the cassette recorder as well, I may mod it and make it an external DVD/Hdd but still look like a Cassette.  Il have to see it all when it gets here


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 17, 2009)

Commodore 64 times were good times. Ahh, the 15 minute wait until you could start a game


----------



## MKmods (Aug 19, 2009)

lol, back in those days there wasent anything to compare them to....The Vic 20 is on the way, I cant wait to plug it in and compare it to this comp...(should be close)

I picked up one of these the other day and am really glad I did (very clean look)













They come in Right hand and left hand mounting (this one is the left hand one)

http://www.cpustuff.com/Data-Power-Combo-p-1-c-263.html


----------



## tzitzibp (Aug 21, 2009)

combo cables are always useful! and I am sure they 'll be put to good use, by you...

anyway, just popped in to say hi, as I just came home to check on bills etc, and off, back to enjoy the last three days of my vacation.....

I can see you 've been busy as always (blowing psus up and such), so I am looking forward to go through all the log posts I missed over the last three weeks.... 

Talk to u monday!


----------



## craigbru (Aug 21, 2009)

Great link for those cables Mark!


----------



## MKmods (Aug 21, 2009)

Ur welcome Craig, they really shipped fast and cheap too.

And glad ur back Tzi too.... Im heading back to Calif (my grandmas 99th bday, its insane as she still lives alone)
Il be back tues and will resume this build 24/7 till done so there will be a lot of progress. Im still waiting for the red CF to get here (hopefully today or tomorrow) so when I get back I will be making a mold out of glass panels (leaves an insane good surface of the CF)

I figured a way to get the PS to be swappable between this and the tribute case so I am prety psyched to show my plan later on.


----------



## craigbru (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm looking forward to the red CF Mark.  I just had some orange show up on my doorstep yesterday...  It's really amazing to see in person.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 21, 2009)

how long did it take for you to get it Craig? Normally I order from Tapplastics and the stuff gets here the next day, But they dont carry the colors.
I ordered the red from Composite and they waited a few days before letting me know they were out (pissed) so I got some off eBay and they say its been shipped but it has been a few days (I am so fricken impatient)

There are a few guys really into orange here at TPU, I bet they will freak when they see your case take shape..


----------



## craigbru (Aug 21, 2009)

I got mine from elitemotoring on ebay.  I had it in a little over a week, although many say theirs arrived in just a few days.

(I hope so... ;-) )


----------



## MKmods (Aug 21, 2009)

thats where I got mine from too, thanks .


----------



## craigbru (Aug 21, 2009)

No problem mate!


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey on your way to Cali say hi to me in Phoenix!


----------



## MKmods (Aug 21, 2009)

If you were on the way I would have stopped by with a care package, get well soon

Keep that AC cranked up in Phoenix!


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Aug 21, 2009)

bah I dont use much ac. I got a window unit for my bedroom, but it's more for my pc than for me. Oh yeah, and for my wife, there's that too. 

and thanks, from one Mark to another lol


----------



## BOBDBONE (Aug 25, 2009)

Yo Mark!!

Have you even slept since I last logged in like 3 weeks ago? Jeez, you are a busy boy!

That red CF is so hot. Use it for something so I can check it out. I've been lazy on the comp stuff lately. Too much other stuff keeping me away. Then I come in here and realize I need to get moving again after seeing all your work.

Maybe when winter sets in and I'm trapped indoors. 

Keep up the great work.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for dropping by Bob....

I just got an email from Elite Motoring that "supposedly" the red CF was damaged in transit and returned to them and they dont have any more...Sounds pretty dam fishy to me and what a waste of 10 days...

ok now to find another vendor (that dosent suck) and red CF..


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 25, 2009)

You're just too impatient Mark 

Nah just messin with ya. Sucks man! You know that all of us here were excited as hell for you to get it too 

5,000th post


----------



## MKmods (Aug 25, 2009)

5000

Turns out they lied to me...Originally I ordered the red CF from "Compositeenvisions" and after a couple days they said they didnt have it in stock so I went to ebay and saw "elite motoring". they said they had 10 yards.
After about 6 days I sent "EM" a message asking whats the status on the CF and they told me it had been shipped (lied)..

Looks like "Compositeenvisions" and "Elite motors" are the same place (lol, same phone #) idiots.

Congrats Craig on actually getting your orange CF from them.


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 25, 2009)

Don't you hate that. Hang in there man.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 25, 2009)

Thx CD.....

"SCORE!" found some more...its cheaper...and actually spoke to a real person (thanks Barbra) and its on the way...
http://www.shopmaninc.com/index.html


----------



## craigbru (Aug 25, 2009)

MKmods said:


> 5000
> 
> Turns out they lied to me...Originally I ordered the red CF from "Compositeenvisions" and after a couple days they said they didnt have it in stock so I went to ebay and saw "elite motoring". they said they had 10 yards.
> After about 6 days I sent "EM" a message asking whats the status on the CF and they told me it had been shipped (lied)..
> ...




Oh damn... that's not good at all!  I'm sorry to hear that Mark.  I've got some more fiber to order, now I'm wondering if my delivery was just a lucky fluke!


----------



## MKmods (Aug 25, 2009)

I hope it goes well for you Craig, I called them up and it sounds like a kid on the recorder (no one actually answered)
Get as much orange as you can, if its in stock Im sure there wont be a prob..The sucky part to me was being lied to, it would have been better just to know from the first day they didnt have it rather than them making up a story..


----------



## ste2425 (Aug 25, 2009)

pic pisc pics pics pics pics!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## somethingcool (Aug 25, 2009)

Jeez Mark, I ignore this thread for a few months hoping to come back and see your craziness finished, and you've gone and made it even crazier. 

Hehe, keep up the good work, I like the sounds of the red cf for sure.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 26, 2009)

Thx somethingcool and glad u stopped by...

OK CF will be here early next week, *In the interest of keeping Wile E happy* I switched GPUs again  (gonna be running a pair of XFX 4770s I just had to try a pair for myself and the fact they have Black PCB with red accents didnt hurt either)
LOL, ZZF had them today for a couple hours before they ran out again so they will be here tomorrow.  
This will be fun to play with now as I have a pair of 9800GTs and the 4770s to compare SLI to Crossfire.
I also have a pair of Velociraptors(the small ones without the huge heatsinks to run Raid0) and Il pick up a TB hdd for an external to put the anime and games on...

I have been cat proofing my house (just got myself a cat to chat with so when my friends come over and see me talking to myself I can always say I was talking to the cat) and will get to the new PS design tomorrow.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 26, 2009)

MKmods said:


> (just got myself a cat to chat with so when my friends come over and see me talking to myself I can always say I was talking to the cat)



That made me smile


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Aug 26, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Thx somethingcool and glad u stopped by...
> 
> OK CF will be here early next week, *In the interest of keeping Wile E happy* I switched GPUs again  (gonna be running a pair of XFX 4770s I just had to try a pair for myself and the fact they have Black PCB with red accents didnt hurt either)
> LOL, ZZF had them today for a couple hours before they ran out again so they will be here tomorrow.
> ...



really nice choiche Mark  on the xfx4770s, great cards that dont put out much heat. you can even overclock the hell out of them!

 @ the cat! what's his/her name? Snips? Dremel?


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 26, 2009)

Odin Eidolon said:


> really nice choiche Mark  on the xfx4770s, great cards that dont put out much heat. you can even overclock the hell out of them!
> 
> @ the cat! what's his/her name? Snips? Dremel?



Snips! Genius!


----------



## MKmods (Aug 26, 2009)

LOL, I was gonna name it after an anime character but snips is just too cool to pass up.. 

Thx Odin


----------



## MKmods (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok the 4770s showed up(I cant believe how hard it was to get them)





Thx XFX for the black PCBs, red plugs and CF detail on the coolers...

They are short like 8600GTs so I was thinking of making a pair of the XFX style alum rails on the edge and including the copper rods into them so there wont be any wiring at the usual end to get in the way




the power will connect where the I/O panel is, and those insanely ugly blue/yellow fan wires need to be gone to


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 26, 2009)

and that yellow-green logo on the fan has to go. no yellow allowed! and better swap those blue jumpers on the mobo for black. or red (probably harder to get hold of). just being picky

4770s FTW


----------



## MKmods (Aug 26, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> and that yellow-green logo on the fan has to go. no yellow allowed! and better swap those blue jumpers on the mobo for black. or red (probably harder to get hold of). just being picky
> 
> 4770s FTW


That was sooooo cool you picked up on that (I missed it)
Look what I got...




swapping them right now...


----------



## Wile E (Aug 26, 2009)

I love the jumpers with the long tails. So much nicer to deal with in a cramped build.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 26, 2009)

if you ever need them Wile E just ask and Il send them over...


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 26, 2009)

always here to help!


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 27, 2009)

lol, Snips... that's a great name for a cat even if you're not MK... but for MK it's friggin' perfect!!

We've got two cats.  The first one is Moose (named after a pair of pj pants I own... long story involving a large amount of jealosy from my wife. Basically she wanted to steal them from me) and the second one is Jib (named after the front sail of a sailboat since the wife and I have gotten into sailing a bit lately).  I've always been a big fan of naming pets after some particular aspect of your life.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 27, 2009)

My last cat's name was Dooby.


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 27, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I love the jumpers with the long tails. So much nicer to deal with in a cramped build.



I used to not have those, so what I did is bend a staple to a U-shape, stuck it in the rear end of the jumper and put some tape around it. Voila, tail!


----------



## MKmods (Aug 27, 2009)

I found something that may "possibly" be extremely cool.
*Holographic Red Carbon fabric*

Its quite a bit more $ than reg CF and its made in the UK (so Cheers to you guys) , Il post some picts when it shows up.
That way I will have a few days to figure/design a mold


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 27, 2009)

Saweeeet!


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 27, 2009)

Yum Yum, updates!

Those 4770's look damn nice. XFX make the best looking ATi cards, easily. Can't wait for their 5 series ones.

Oh, and i know i've said it before, but i was using the snips today and, well... Thanks again for introducing me to tin snips, MK


----------



## MKmods (Aug 27, 2009)

anytime MP


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Aug 27, 2009)

holographic?! Must see


----------



## BigD6997 (Aug 30, 2009)

damn mark,
your cases are getting way refined!
down to ever last detail!


----------



## MKmods (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks Drew, glad you stopped by..

I am in the middle of building a couple of mods for the neighbor kids, should be done by tues. I wasted about 2 weeks waiting for the Red CF so hopefully the new stuff will be here this week.
(hoping third place is the charm)

I am pretty psyched to see how the 4770s are and when my Hdd gets here I will throw the parts into a tower and have a bit of fun.


----------



## somethingcool (Sep 3, 2009)

Congrats on the cat!

I am liking the color scheme with those vid cards. And holographic CF? You are blowing my mind here


----------



## craigbru (Sep 3, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I found something that may "possibly" be extremely cool.
> *Holographic Red Carbon fabric*
> 
> Its quite a bit more $ than reg CF and its made in the UK (so Cheers to you guys) , Il post some picts when it shows up.
> That way I will have a few days to figure/design a mold



How did I miss this?  I've seen pics of the holographic CF, but it's supposed to be truly amazing in person.  I can't wait to see it in your hands Mark...


----------



## MKmods (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks guys, I am still waiting for it to arrive, When it gets here I will post some picts.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 3, 2009)

You better Mark, or else!!!


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 3, 2009)

In the meantime, why not post some pics of Snips?


----------



## tzitzibp (Sep 4, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> In the meantime, why not post some pics of Snips?



+1 on that! Congrats on the cat! 

once again I missed so much.....
some exciting stuff going on as I can see..... new cards, new psu (how many!?), holografic cf..... we 'll never lose interest in this thread!

btw, no home internet connection atm.... (using work pc), but will try to keep up!

glad to be able to check in, just for this thread! Honest!


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 4, 2009)

yet another awesome work log, the 4770s look sick and I looked up the holographic fiber fabric and it definately has the potential to be extremely cool haha


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 4, 2009)

MK... There's been no pictures for awhile!!

Post something, even if it's totally unrelated to the build!

lol.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 4, 2009)

sorry for the delay, I have been doing a couple of comps for the neighbor kids and I am getting REALLY pissed at these CF companies (still hasent arrived).

Normally I get it from TapPlastics and it shows up the next day (but they dont have colors)I am on the 3rd company trying to get this red stuff so I am quite frustrated.

Glad ur back Tzi

The last day I have all the hardware in a junk case and have been programming it. I switched to Vista 64 as I was having probs with Netflix and Win7 (build 7100). I also have both of the 4770 cards in it, so I am seeing if I can tell any dif between all the GPUs I have tried so far.


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 4, 2009)

Need cat pictures.


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 5, 2009)

second that  ^^


----------



## MKmods (Sep 5, 2009)

"A stinky Gateway, who cares if those are 4770s.."


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 5, 2009)

Forget the gateway... mod the cat!


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 5, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Forget the gateway... mod the cat!



Sh1t, we can see Laser kitty!!! I know Mk knows how to do it!!!


----------



## MKmods (Sep 5, 2009)

I can see a CF name tag in its future...


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 5, 2009)

I made a flourescent orange acrylic one for my dog 

Almost the same markings on my kitteh as on your cat.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 5, 2009)

modders... lol.. I have to see about doing something for my dog.. maybe a sock dispenser?


----------



## MKmods (Sep 5, 2009)

Its funny about the cat originally I was gonna get a kitten but looked at Craigs list and someone had a couple of cats so I thought it would be better to help out them. I mentioned I could take one of them but when I went to go pick him up the other one seemed pissed he was leaving so I took them both....They look like bookends (matching colors).


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 5, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Its funny about the cat originally I was gonna get a kitten but looked at Craigs list and someone had a couple of cats so I thought it would be better to help out them. I mentioned I could take one of them but when I went to go pick him up the other one seemed pissed he was leaving so I took them both....They look like bookends (matching colors).



I just looove cats! It's so typical for cats to just be pissed off like that. Character ftw


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 5, 2009)

Moar Pics!!


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 6, 2009)

that happened with my dogs...we were ganna get one but they told us he has a brother and we couldnt separate them


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 6, 2009)

My son modded an old shop vac bottom into a cat playhouse today. Makes the old man proud 

And the kleenex tissue box is an awesome cat toy...auto dispensing victims to the shredder...


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 6, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> that happened with my dogs...we were ganna get one but they told us he has a brother and we couldnt separate them




My grandma's dog died in 99'. My mom went and bought sisters from a person so that we could have one and my grandma could have the other. The best part, my grandma got the hyper active one, and we got the "lap" one.. lol.. now the "lap" one is mine I love her.



CyberDruid said:


> My son modded an old shop vac bottom into a cat playhouse today. Makes the old man proud
> 
> And the kleenex tissue box is an awesome cat toy...auto dispensing victims to the shredder...



aww. That's a sweet little tid-bit about your son CD. He must really like the kitty. As for the tissue box.. I got a similar thing with my dog, but it involves my socks that I have worn! She doesn't tear them up, but I can find them around the house. She's crafty at getting them.. lol.


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 6, 2009)

This is Mark in a few months.


----------



## King Wookie (Sep 7, 2009)

Is it me or are cats taking over the treads?


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 7, 2009)

Mark, i keep seeing this thread appear in my UserCP, i think "yey, new pictures!", get here and it's the Cat clubhouse!

Take some pictures of random things! lol. Like your workshop, im interested to see it.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 7, 2009)

I for one vote for more cat pictures!

In fact scrap this whole project and build a nice cat play area instead : ]

( sub'd ! been watching this for ages though)


----------



## MKmods (Sep 7, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Mark, i keep seeing this thread appear in my UserCP, i think "yey, new pictures!", get here and it's the Cat clubhouse!
> 
> Take some pictures of random things! lol. Like your workshop, im interested to see it.


Il get some picts later today.
About my workshop, I am a simple person and prefer to keep my life that way as well. I have had large professional shops with employees before but its a large responsibility so now I chill and think of my work as more enjoyment than actual work.

Il post more Cat/Tool picts later this afternoon.

PS: got an email the CF is due to be here this fri (lol, more than 3 weeks since the first try to get the red CF, dmn Craig you were a lot luckier than me)


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 7, 2009)

yay can't w8 for the pics


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Sep 7, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Mark, i keep seeing this thread appear in my UserCP, i think "yey, new pictures!", get here and it's the Cat clubhouse!
> 
> Take some pictures of random things! lol. Like your workshop, im interested to see it.


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 8, 2009)

hmmmm.......pics nao!


----------



## m4gicfour (Sep 9, 2009)

Some cool developments. Been a (very) long time since I checked out the thread last, got about 10-15 pages to go through 

Holographic carbon fiber? honestly? Are you sure you're building a computer?


----------



## tzitzibp (Sep 9, 2009)

m4gicfour said:


> Are you sure you're building a computer?



Industrial Art & Design Project!


----------



## Cuzza (Sep 9, 2009)

i'm sure he's working on some sort of mechwarrior or ironman suit


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Sep 9, 2009)

hey Mark, just saw a pc built using the same metal wires idea for power, but with a low-end fanless pc. Its a cool mod, but nothing compared to yours! 

http://metku.net/index.html?path=mods/passive/index_eng7


----------



## MKmods (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for that Odin, I saw it a while ago and really enjoyed the log. Its great to see people doing things differently.
The internet is full of junk, but it also has an amazing amount of cool ass stuff to enjoy as well


----------



## m4gicfour (Sep 15, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> Industrial Art & Design Project!



I'd say. This'd (already, in ANY of its incarnations so far) make a good show-piece for a case modding/design company. Although as Mark's said several times before, in those cases (Ugh, bad pun but I can't think of a better word) the bottomline wins out over design.

Too bad replicator tech doesn't exist. Then design, and raw material would be the only thing that had value. Then he could really make a buisness out of his ideas!


----------



## codyjansen (Sep 15, 2009)

that is a crazy build.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 16, 2009)

m4gicfour said:


> I'd say. This'd (already, in ANY of its incarnations so far) make a good show-piece for a case modding/design company. Although as Mark's said several times before, in those cases (Ugh, bad pun but I can't think of a better word) the bottomline wins out over design.
> 
> Too bad replicator tech doesn't exist. Then design, and raw material would be the only thing that had value. Then he could really make a buisness out of his ideas!



LOL, "Replicator Tech" that would be so cool.

I took a bit of a break (waiting for the CF) I finally got some regular red CF (lol, it seems funny to say regular CF) It seems that all the holographic stuff is out of stock so I continue to wait..

All you guys in the UK I think I heard its made over there, if so and you can find it I would really appreciate a PM as to who makes it.

Here is a shot of the red, it looks so nice in person I cant wait to make the mobo tray if the Holographic stuff dosent show up within the next week or 2


----------



## Wile E (Sep 16, 2009)

I don't see a "shot" anywhere. Forget to paste the link?


----------



## MKmods (Sep 16, 2009)

nope just slow

This red stuff is CF/Kevlar, Im pretty sure the red part is the kevlar. Also this is the 2X2 twill, as opposed to the regular checkerboard version (of the black/gray mobo tray). The twill is easier for compound curves, Il be using it to make brackets as well.

one other mod to the mod is I am moving the mobo over a bit (so the I/O side is more countersunk. I am also trying to figure out if making the mobo tray U shaped instead of like an L is better.(would eliminate the separate 80mm fan plate)


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 16, 2009)

Regardless of what you do to it, it's still hot damn gorgeous...

Can't you make something ugly for a change? Or is that physically impossible for you to do?


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 16, 2009)

haha i dont think its possible

that red fiber is sexyy


----------



## MKmods (Sep 16, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Regardless of what you do to it, it's still hot damn gorgeous...
> 
> Can't you make something ugly for a change? Or is that physically impossible for you to do?



LOL, Im sure most would rather that I actually "complete" one rather than move on to the next project before completion for a change.

Thanks Thrackan

This mold is a bit more tricky as I am using glass to make it (the surface of the mobo tray is amazing when pressed between glass sheets + it dosent stick as much)


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 16, 2009)

MKmods said:


> LOL, Im sure most would rather that I actually "complete" one rather than move on to the next project before completion for a change.
> 
> Thanks Thrackan



If that mattered, I'd have removed my more-than-a-year-old project a long time ago...
Actually, I'm currently sleeving a 24-pin extender cable I got, expect a very small update there soon


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 16, 2009)

MKmods said:


> LOL, Im sure most would rather that I actually "complete" one rather than move on to the next project before completion for a change.
> 
> Thanks Thrackan
> 
> This mold is a bit more tricky as I am using glass to make it (the surface of the mobo tray is amazing when pressed between glass sheets + it dosent stick as much)



haha man you have nothing to worry about as long as you keep making logs like you always have since I have seen them, and I think I can speak for most of your subscribers when I say we are more then happy 

I have a 11 month old log too lol, you know, you were the third person to post there


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 16, 2009)

Stop watching Anime man!!! I'm not wishing I never told ya to go over!!! lol



Looking good man! glad to see the CF there and i's looking sweet!


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 16, 2009)

Wh000h00 awesome stuff man..
keep it up


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 16, 2009)

http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/Picture060-1.jpg

That is a beautiful piece of craftsmanship! 

One day I'm going to be busting out things like this too


----------



## MKmods (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks Panther I appreciate it



Cold Storm said:


> Stop watching Anime man!!! I'm not wishing I never told ya to go over!!! lol


For many of those younger this probably sounds a bit retarded, but the recent addition of anime to my life has improved my general outlook quite a bitCS


----------



## Cuzza (Sep 16, 2009)

I haven't watched much anime since violence jack. That screwed up my perception of the world.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 17, 2009)

MKmods said:


> For many of those younger this probably sounds a bit retarded, but the recent addition of anime to my life has improved my general outlook quite a bitCS



Glad it has given you a better look into things man.  I think it's a inspiration myself.. Don't gotta watch a actor/actress try and act just for the pay check..


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 17, 2009)

Epically LOVE the red CF!  
Can't wait to see it get incorporated into this pc!


----------



## tzitzibp (Sep 17, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Can't wait to see it get incorporated into this pc!



so do I..... 
I am sure it match the overall mod, perfectly!


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Sep 17, 2009)

yeah I love that red CF man thats sweet!


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Sep 22, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I try really hard to avoid rebates (always thought of them as scams) but I have received 99% of them back so other than the length of time waiting I tolerated them.
> 
> But yesterday I found out something that I will not tolerate. I bought a Seasonic 500 PS from Newegg (seems I keep taking my PSs apart and cutting them to pieces ) I wanted one to leave whole and use as a bench one to build and test equipment. Figuring that with Seasonic it was a safe bet quality was good. Well after a few days (about a week or 2) My comp emitted a loud pop and shut off. (It restarted but there was no way I was gonna leave it connected to my new hardware after that) Now I am VERY fussy about power usage/management and monitor all my comps. This one was drawing between 150watts and 250 so it was no way near the 500 the PS should have tolerated..
> 
> ...



Just reading this now. Makes me feel like shit because both the bios chips on my mobo are gone. I also think the caps in the PSU was the bang...was there smoke?

Hi MK!


----------



## MKmods (Sep 22, 2009)

no smoke, just a loud pop. (one of the reasons for the Bloodrage mobo is it has 2 completely separate/replaceable bios chips in case you mess one up which I have been known to do, lol)

The replacement Seasonic 500 has been running it fine for the last couple weeks (I have the BloodRage, W3503 and a pair of 4770s in a junk case)

I was really Bummed with Newegg though as they offered me $ + the PS. I declined the $ and asked them just to correct the prob but they never bothered to respond to my request.

I am in the middle of designing a mold of glass for the mobo tray (lol, not as easy as I thought it was gonna be) I am hoping to make it so I can make a few of these.

And while I like the Black PCBs and red details of the 4770s I REALLY wished I had kept my original passive cooled ECS 9600GTs (I sold a few sets so if you ever get tired of them feel free to PM me guys )

I have learned a lot with this build and am starting to focus a bit more on energy efficiency, If I knew what I know now when I started this I would have done quite a bit differently (as to picking hardware)


----------



## tzitzibp (Sep 23, 2009)

glad to see you are trying (oncemore)  new things....

and I quote....
"I have learned a lot with this build and am starting to focus a bit more on energy efficiency, If I knew what I know now when I started this I would have done quite a bit differently (as to picking hardware) "....

but then again you would never have learnt all this if it wasnt for this build! have no regrets on this, as we all learnt something through this build!


----------



## MKmods (Oct 8, 2009)

I have been sidetracked quite a bit lately and thing next week I may do a re-design of this mod. 

What do you think of keeping the 4770s and water cooling the comp like the last Crossflo I did?





I would make the mobo tray Red CF, but move the rad to the right side of the comp (exhaust) so I could keep the plug in PS. So the hoses would be on the back side (not really seen)


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 8, 2009)

looks soooo cool
I dunno was kinda hoping to see the air rig.
Whatever you choose I know it will look great


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 8, 2009)

I would like to see it air cooled. just MHO


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 8, 2009)

Damn it that looks factory (if the factory was on a different planet than Earth). Raising the bar...as usual.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 8, 2009)

To me MK, I think it should stay air cooled.. your throwing in the fact that it can be switched out in matter of seconds.. adding water, would make it to where you have to make sure you have the right block, worry about water... To me, it would be a design change but almost going away from what you said you wanted it to be of..


----------



## MKmods (Oct 8, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Damn it that looks factory (if the factory was on a different planet than Earth). Raising the bar...as usual.



Thanks CD, I built that a year or 2 ago for PDXLAN10, It was fun as I made all my own waterblocks as well.



Cold Storm said:


> To me MK, I think it should stay air cooled.. your throwing in the fact that it can be switched out in matter of seconds.. adding water, would make it to where you have to make sure you have the right block, worry about water... To me, it would be a design change but almost going away from what you said you wanted it to be of..





Cuzza said:


> I would like to see it air cooled. just MHO



OK you guys got it, Il keep it air. Later today I am going to the glass shop to pick up some scraps to use for the mobo tray mold. I am hosting a LAN this weekend so I will be a bit busy till them but lucky for me the local kids want a LAN so bad they are coming over the next couple days to help me clean up the mess a freak windstorm did. So I will get my personal baloney done and I will be free to concentrate on finishing this up.


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 8, 2009)

That Rig looks awesome... Super clean water... lol.

I also vote for air. 

And, why can't i live near you?? LAN's and a Workshop


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 8, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Thanks CD, I built that a year or 2 ago for PDXLAN10, It was fun as I made all my own waterblocks as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Make sure you get Tons of pictures of the lan... and WATCH TONS OF ANIME durning it..


----------



## MKmods (Oct 8, 2009)

MP if you ever get to the states ur welcome to drop by anytime. For me its fun I open the livingroom, kitchen and a bedroom to comps and than in the back I show how to mod and just goof off.
(to me the ideal LAN party is Gaming, BBQ and Modding)

And CS the LAN is a bunch of work but fun for me too, I learn so much about stuff (programming,downloading etc) when the kids drop by.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 8, 2009)

MKmods said:


> MP if you ever get to the states ur welcome to drop by anytime. For me its fun I open the livingroom, kitchen and a bedroom to comps and than in the back I show how to mod and just goof off.
> (to me the ideal LAN party is Gaming, BBQ and Modding)
> 
> And CS the LAN is a bunch of work but fun for me too, I learn so much about stuff (programming,downloading etc) when the kids drop by.



mmmm BBQ... Looks like I'll have to come over there cook! I did do 3 years of short order cooking. So 50 kids would be childs play!


----------



## MKmods (Oct 8, 2009)

LOL, 50? I would have a heart attack. I did a 30 here and my house was packed..this will be a lot smaller.
I really enjoy the 500 man ones I went to but I cant fathom how they set that all up.


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 8, 2009)

MKmods said:


> MP if you ever get to the states ur welcome to drop by anytime. For me its fun I open the livingroom, kitchen and a bedroom to comps and than in the back I show how to mod and just goof off.
> (to me the ideal LAN party is Gaming, BBQ and Modding)
> 
> And CS the LAN is a bunch of work but fun for me too, I learn so much about stuff (programming,downloading etc) when the kids drop by.



Heh, we have a similar guy in Holland. He mods like a maniac, older guy late 50's I guess, and he's always so interested in what "we kids" do at the same time. Great guy!


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 8, 2009)

I like the idea of a BBQ very much.


Hell I could get on just fine with just the BBQ and no computers he he

by the by +1 to sticking with air cooling.

Quick swappable!


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh yes, the vote too. +1 for air on this one, as much as I love water.


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 9, 2009)

yeah I think you should stick with air too although water really adds to the cosmetics...but thats probably bad that all i think about is how it looks :/


----------



## MKmods (Oct 9, 2009)

its pretty cool you all seem to agree on air (usually its hard to get more than 2 to agree to anything, lol)


----------



## Wile E (Oct 9, 2009)

MKmods said:


> MP if you ever get to the states ur welcome to drop by anytime. For me its fun I open the livingroom, kitchen and a bedroom to comps and than in the back I show how to mod and just goof off.
> (to me the ideal LAN party is Gaming, BBQ and Modding)
> 
> And CS the LAN is a bunch of work but fun for me too, I learn so much about stuff (programming,downloading etc) when the kids drop by.





Cold Storm said:


> mmmm BBQ... Looks like I'll have to come over there cook! I did do 3 years of short order cooking. So 50 kids would be childs play!


I can also handle some cooking. 

And I'm probably the only one that would rather see water, but I'm a performance before all else kind of guy.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 9, 2009)

sorry ur over ruled, lol

The tribute case will be water cooled.


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 9, 2009)

a LAN! That sounds like fun. I'd like to do something like that for Sim Racing with a handful of friends.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 15, 2009)

Having a group of people with similar interests hanging out is a blast, we MOD, Game and Cook...


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 15, 2009)

Had a small LAN last weekend, was pretty fun as well  The NZXT Rogue's carrying strap is pretty handy!


----------



## MKmods (Oct 17, 2009)

We play nothing but the most modern, state of the art, hardware burning up games at my lan....


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 17, 2009)

man... what is that big white thing on the table?!!


----------



## MKmods (Oct 17, 2009)

*Final Version*

Beginning log of the final version

bla bla bla


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 17, 2009)

OMG a room full of young guys with bare feet...I'll bring the FeBreeze.


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 17, 2009)

SERIOUSLY... who actually wears shoes?


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 17, 2009)

I do! Well, when I was younger I didn't... But, then now my feet are like swiss cheese...


----------



## Wile E (Oct 18, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> SERIOUSLY... who actually wears shoes?



Me. I put them on when I get up in the morning, and I don't take them back off until I either take a shower, or go to bed.


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## Wile E (Oct 18, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> http://xs344.xs.to/xs344/09420/that__s_not_true_that__s_impossible369.jpg



 No, it's quite true. I hate having bare feet. It's kind of an OCD thing.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 2, 2009)

*OK enough with the monkey business....*

Here goes the final revision of this mod. 

I finally got the glass mold worked out, basically I has 1/4" glass pieces cut than I glued 2x2 blocks of wood to them to allow me to clamp them together allowing me to vary the size and remove them a piece at a time (rather than destroying the mold like the first wood one)
Also Glass gives a superior surface finish to CF.

Here are the pieces of the mold






Here is the outer shell assembled





Basically I used one of the early CF trays to set up my size


----------



## craigbru (Nov 2, 2009)

Looks great Mark.  Are you cutting your own glass?


----------



## MKmods (Nov 2, 2009)

LOL, I lucked out. My local glass company had a cool guy working that liked comps (and CF) so he gave me an excellent deal (thanks Joey). 
He even polished the edges for me(so the resin wouldnt stick as much)

I remember quite a few years ago cutting my own glass and it not working out so well

EDIT: Ok just got back (went to get some good scissors to cut the CF)
Here is the first layer (gonna be the top)





here is the filler layer
http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=93&





Now the last layer and then pressed together by another sheet of glass









now basically I need to mix up the resin, soak the CF and hurry up and wait till it cures...(I hate the waiting part)


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 2, 2009)

Holy Balls of fire Batman. That's RED. Like that mold MK.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 2, 2009)

Mk, I don't know what I like more.. the mod, or the camera that you used to take those beautiful pictures!!!


Great stuff man!


----------



## MKmods (Nov 3, 2009)

For an inexpensive camera its so cool, its tiny, 12mp, does 720p movies and a ton of settings I have no clue about.
My bro got it for my bday and he wanted me to get a better Canon one but I saw this and just loved it. He threw in a tripod too so the day of shaky/blurry picts should be gone.

Thx Pete


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 3, 2009)

Sounds god MK! you deserve a great camera! I can say now you can do more justice to your work! Even though the pictures before where sweet! Pron at it's best!

Man, is it done drying yet????


----------



## MKmods (Nov 3, 2009)

lol, it takes 12-48 hrs. After about 4 or 5 I will remove the clamps and throw it into the oven and bake it for 4 or 5 more.
(advantage of being an old man and no chicks living in my house, my oven can bake CF)

After that tomorrow morn it shopuld be cured good enough to trim grind on.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 3, 2009)

sweet! making me want to have a etched glass cover for my ssd drive now!!!  sweet stuff man! can't wait for it to be done!!


----------



## MKmods (Nov 3, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> sweet! making me want to have a etched glass cover for my ssd drive now!!!  sweet stuff man! can't wait for it to be done!!


I just picked up a Raptor X for this one, let me know how the SSD feels when you install it (in real life).


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 3, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I just picked up a Raptor X for this one, let me know how the SSD feels when you install it (in real life).



I got the drive installed now.. Cleaning up everything so I can have everything dl in my storage drives.. That's the pain... I'll be throwing in L4d2 in the drive, and also Vantage.. Just right now it's all about making sure I can keep about 30 of the 80gbs free so weekly I can clean up if needed... 

But, so far.. response to windows opening is pretty good.. a bit faster then my Black, but we'll see after a few days..


----------



## BDSmorgo_mpx (Nov 3, 2009)

man thats going along heaps nice. The idea with the piping is blowing my mind, id never think of doing that, though i wouldn't trust myself to do that.

You should drop by bds sometime and say hi. 

btw happy bday from 4 days ago


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 3, 2009)

That red CF looks amazing Mark! Can't wait to see how it will look when the tray is done


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Nov 3, 2009)

I agree with Thracken, that red CF looks really great!


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 3, 2009)

I might do this with coloured fibre glass to fool people into thinking I have carbon fibre


----------



## MKmods (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks guys for the responses. I just un molded it and trimmed it a bit (still needs to be polished up and cut to size) so here is a couple of shots showing it.









I like how it has darkened up because of the resin(I was a bit afraid it was a touch too pink)

I need to learn how to set this camera to show the detail, this looks really cool in person.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 3, 2009)

Looks nice, will look amazing when polished.

nice job man


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 3, 2009)

it looks great man!
waiting for the polished pics


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 3, 2009)

Very, very nice man! 

PM me your exact Camera stuff and I'll get with a buddy that can help you out.. 

Can't wait for it to be finished!


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Nov 3, 2009)

Ok...that's done it! _"MKMods - If you have the cash, we'll mod with whatever the f^ck you want!_ (MKMods Store Slogan) This is turning out amazing mate, keep it up!


----------



## MKmods (Nov 3, 2009)

LOL, thanks Onafets.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Nov 3, 2009)

Hot damn! 
That. Is. Amazing!
Can't wait to see those polished pics as well!


----------



## somethingcool (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh progress!! Yay yay. Keep up the good work.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 4, 2009)

LOL, got to be done by the 16th....so there is gonna be a lot of progress quickly.

Welcome back somethingcool


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 4, 2009)

that looks sick man well doe lie,ke


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 4, 2009)

wow very nice!!
the red cf looks great!


----------



## MKmods (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks, I am working on the new PS today.


----------



## BOBDBONE (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi Mark!!


That red CF is so sexy I want to wear it as underwear.


----------



## Cuzza (Nov 6, 2009)

BOBDBONE said:


> Hi Mark!!
> 
> 
> That red CF is so sexy I want to wear it as underwear.



Pics not required.


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 6, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> Pics not required.



I second that. 

Rather use it to do something sexy and interesting pc wise. Stick to silk and lace for underwear.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 6, 2009)

BOBDBONE said:


> Hi Mark!!
> That red CF is so sexy I want to wear it as underwear.



Hey Bob , glad you dropped by...

I am working on the new PS. Il get picts of it later today (PS that is not the CF underwear)


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 6, 2009)

You better MK! You got that great new camera with a Tripod! you should have it set up to automatically take pictures every 30s!!! That way we know you have pictures ready for us!!! 




Can't wait to see them man! I'm off today!


----------



## MKmods (Nov 6, 2009)

LOL, I just watched ep 5 of "Kimi ni Todoke" so I am in a good mood and have Dremel in hand..

What do you guys think of a CF Power supply? is it too much CF?


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 6, 2009)

HELL NO.. Those words should never be used together! "TO MUCH CF"

Just got done with Episode 198 of Bleach.. lol.. Feel like working on lights now.. lol


----------



## MKmods (Nov 6, 2009)

Normally I never watch anime in the day (only when I go to sleep) but I woke up early today and was bored.
(and Kimi ni Todoke always makes me happy, if ur having a bad day try an ep and watch how much better you feel) 

I just drilled the holes for the mobo into the tray (I was so fricken scared to make a mistake, lol)
I moved the mobo about 1/2" towards the left so the I/O panel is now about an inch countersunk
(looks nicer that way and I am planning to run the GPU power wires from the I/O side of the mobo)





I sold the 4770s(shorter) and will be using the 9800GTs(longer) on this.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 6, 2009)

Man, that is looking good! Very good!!!! 

why you changed?


----------



## MKmods (Nov 6, 2009)

the 9800s ran Borderlands better
Also these are the ones that have built in displays(each card has a small display that shows voltage,rpm and temp)
Easier to sell the 4770s 
I just like Nvidia


----------



## ERazer (Nov 6, 2009)

just stop by to say hi and loving ur mod


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 6, 2009)

What kind of airflow are you preparing to take to that northbridge MK? Them suckers run pretty hot (one of the reasons I went P55).


----------



## MKmods (Nov 6, 2009)

I am using Enzotech  coolers with the 120mm fan from the cpu cooler to cool it.




One reason for the excellent temps here is the 120mm CPU fan is flush with the top of the comp so it draws cool outside air and floods the mobo and chip sets.

hey DD did you have a Bloodrage? The original heat pipe looked cool but pretty much sucked.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 6, 2009)

mmmm, looks good!!!!


----------



## MKmods (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks for dropping by ERazer

today I am mounting the Hdd rack. I had one of these on the shelf so I thought I would use it.
http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?C=1294&ID=1658
im always switching Hdds and I really like how this dosent mount the Hdd in a box that screws up airflow. I picked up a Raptor X and want cooling to be good.
basically I am mounting it where the old DVD went.

I picked up a Blueray Laptop DVD (thanks anime guys for getting me hooked) and will mount it using a design found on the GMC R2 case I picked up at Xoxides clearance sale before.
http://www.auzentech.com/site/products/gmc_r2.php
Basically I am gonna mount the DVD sideways behind the 7" LCD in the front.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 8, 2009)

That's going to be kick A$$ for having it mounted that way! I wanted to so bad have my dvd drive mounted side ways on the MM case... Sh1t, might still do that now that I'm going to get a few tools for myself.. Got $125 in home depot gift card... So, might go shopping!!

Great idea MK!

Now.. for anime guys..


----------



## Cuzza (Nov 8, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I sold the 4770s(shorter) and will be using the 9800GTs(longer) on this.



boo to that. i was really hankering to see the 4770s in action. how much did you get for them? i might have been interested.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 8, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> boo to that. i was really hankering to see the 4770s in action. how much did you get for them? i might have been interested.



LOL there were almost fights over them... I got like 25 PMs from people wanting them within a couple hours. I sold them to ChewyBrownSuga for a really good deal. They worked fine (seemed similar to the 9800GTs to me though) I thought of replacing them with 5770s but changed my mind. I would like something better then the 5770s but a bit less than the 5750s so I decided to wait a bit till after the new year to see what happens with Nvidias stuff.

Im making the new PS right now, Il get picts this evening when I get it done and show how I mounted the DVD.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 8, 2009)

MKmods said:


> LOL there were almost fights over them... I got like 25 PMs from people wanting them within a couple hours. I sold them to ChewyBrownSuga for a really good deal. They worked fine (seemed similar to the 9800GTs to me though) I thought of replacing them with 5770s but changed my mind. *I would like something better then the 5770s but a bit less than the 5750s so I decided to wait a bit till after the new year to see what happens with Nvidias stuff.*
> 
> Im making the new PS right now, Il get picts this evening when I get it done and show how I mounted the DVD.


AKA: You plan to buy nVidia anyway.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 8, 2009)

honestly I do like Nvidia better, just because I have had better luck with them. I had a bunch of ATI stuff lately (4770s,4830s,4870s) and to me they were just too hot(the 4870s radiated off a TON of heat).
Nothing has come close to the 9600GTs I had so I am quite spoiled when it comes to temps (20-30C range) Even the 9800s are almost 10C hotter.

If I had it all to do over I would have gone with a pair of 1 gig GTS 250s.(but value wise nothing comes close to the 9600s I had) 

I was thinking of a pair of 5770s and I like the 1 gig of DDR5 but I just cant pay $150+ each for 128bit.
(they may be fine just it buggs me)
So I thought of a pair of 5850s but $600?? for what? DX11 (dont need it yet) Eyefinity? (I only have 1 LCD) and if the 4870s were overkill for me then 5850s are nuttso.

Honestly I want a card in the middle of the 5770-5850..

So right now the 9800GTs I have (not my preference) are here now and couldnt be sold to recoup their cost so its what I got.
Now they do have a couple of benefits (8800GT series is a kick ass series card) 

They are black PCBs
One 6 pin power
Dual fan coolers
Cool display (+ Im making red CF brackets for them)
And honestly I dont pay any attention to benches but they ran Borderlands better than the 4770s did.(and I REALLY like Borderlands)

EDIT:

OK here are a couple of shots of what I did

First I really liked my I/O panel on the TPU Tribute case 





So I am doing something similar here




Longer hole on the left is the PS exhaust, the right one s the exhaust for the Hdd

Here is the left side of the comp showing one of the the mods I did to the hot swap Hdd 




(cut out door and mounted mesh for air inlet, there will be a hole in the floor as well for even more intake)
Its primer now as I am thinking what color to paint the door.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 9, 2009)

The door should just be painted black. Clean and elegant.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 9, 2009)

red!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wile E (Nov 9, 2009)

But then he would have to perfectly match the red CF, or else it won't look quite right.

Could always try molding a red CF door, or maybe somehow throwing a layer on the current door.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 9, 2009)

MKmods said:


> hey DD did you have a Bloodrage? The original heat pipe looked cool but pretty much sucked.



I had a GB X58.

Lookin' good MK. I also vote for black.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 9, 2009)

Wile E said:


> But then he would have to perfectly match the red CF, or else it won't look quite right.
> 
> Could always try molding a red CF door, or maybe somehow throwing a layer on the current door.



True... I just was thinking of the CF/Black/red sort of thing.. But, straight black would look good.


Now, that I'm one a computer and not a celly... Love the last update mk! Made the backend look do-able!!


----------



## MKmods (Nov 10, 2009)

Ok I went with Black/red, I found  a red color that resembles the CF.





I replaced the Hdd key lock with a fan speed control knob for the CPU cooler


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 10, 2009)

Looking good! Looking very good man!

Man, Wednesday can't get here fast enough!


----------



## andrewsmc (Nov 10, 2009)

Sex.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 10, 2009)

Thx guys. I am almost tempted to cut a hole in the mobo tray and use a bit of mirror to show the Hdd while running..


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 10, 2009)

Do it!!! That way, I know how to do it myself! lol..


----------



## MKmods (Nov 10, 2009)

I just noticed the Sata cables will be in the way. So I may invert the Hdd mount and look at it from underneath.




This housing is very nice (open all around)


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 10, 2009)

I love your pics

and your work too, of course


----------



## MKmods (Nov 10, 2009)

Thx Scrizz.



DanishDevil said:


> What kind of airflow are you preparing to take to that northbridge MK? Them suckers run pretty hot (one of the reasons I went P55).



Here is a better shot of the NB cooling.




I reversed the Enzo cooler after reading ur post DD (thanks) and it now receives much more airflow.(this is now the third way the Enzo cooler has been mounted) I have to make a new mount out of the ed CF for it.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 13, 2009)

Wile E said:


> AKA: You plan to buy nVidia anyway.



LOL, neiner neiner neiner....(Guess what)

Ok there are a couple days left till the comp needs to be done for Intel so I figured what the hell I would make a new shell/design....

this shell is 3/8" taller(so the GPUs will fit under the window) and the Silenx fan fits on the Enzo CPU cooler. Here are a couple shots showing the DVD and LCD mounted








The reason for the larger cage around the LCD is I am gonna back light the edge of the LCD (time for me to be a bit flashy)

*Hey Wile E, the new GPUs show up tomorrow*...


----------



## Wile E (Nov 13, 2009)

MKmods said:


> *LOL, neiner neiner neiner....(Guess what)*



I lol'd, you nv fanboy.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 13, 2009)

I picked up a pair of XFX 5770s (just for you)
(they will be here tomorrow)

I wanted to use NV, but I got impatient waiting and the 5770s finally dropped a bit(im a sucker for price drops)

OH yea, the real reason, the thought of me looking through the top of my comp and seeing those red side panels $300 alone...


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 13, 2009)

Are you gonna get artsy fartsy on us?


----------



## MKmods (Nov 13, 2009)

Normally I build stuff just to show ideas/concepts and pay little attention to aesthetics.

I mean if it dosent make it more efficient, run cooler its no biggie to me. 

But I realized I now have hardware that will easily last through the next year. (my family is so fricken happy I wont have to buy any more stuff) So I am gonna have to look at this comp for more than a couple of days, 
May as well have something cool to look at...


(Im not that Artsy Fartsy but il do my best)

Just showed up


----------



## codyjansen (Nov 13, 2009)

what do you do for a living? how can you afford all of this?


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 13, 2009)

He's a Mod god.. Doesn't have to havae a job.. Just like CD.. He's another mod god that just builds things for everyone.. 

Once you get to going and throw a few bucks here and there... Stuff become nothing... For instance.. Sold my old set up, and spent nothing on my new.. Plus had enough left over for other things.. Just gotta know how to keep your stuff in shape, and start willing and dealing..

Go into my project log. EnergyFX made a nice little post for all us modders.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 13, 2009)

codyjansen said:


> what do you do for a living? how can you afford all of this?


Welcome to TPU and the thread...

First Im old (been modding stuff since the 60's)... Second I have a very helpful/understanding family.(thanks Mom and Pete)
(so all those of you that are young and are pissed at ur parents just because, dont be)

One other bit, to help out I rely highly on Karma


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice, them 5770's match just right.

Good choice.


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 14, 2009)

looking good!!


----------



## MKmods (Nov 14, 2009)

Thx, I messed up the CF  PS housing, (gonna re do it tomorrow). I have the front cover almost done too (tomorrow I will finish it)

Its gonna be close but looks like I can get it done.

I am really looking forward to playing some more Borderlands soon...


----------



## Cuzza (Nov 14, 2009)

codyjansen said:


> what do you do for a living? how can you afford all of this?



Mark goes without food so he can buy this stuff. He lives on dry-wall and sawdust. That's commitment for you.


----------



## BOBDBONE (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh Mark that is a nice set of twins you got there!

I think you need an assistant that can make your posts for you so you never have to stop.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 14, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Normally I build stuff just to show ideas/concepts and pay little attention to aesthetics.
> 
> I mean if it dosent make it more efficient, run cooler its no biggie to me.
> 
> ...


False hope. You are a computer nerd. You will buy parts whether you actually need them or not. After all, nv's new cards will be releasing ina  couple of months.


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 14, 2009)

if nvidia's card support bitstreaming like the new 5xxx i'll upgrade and those looks sweet mark.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 14, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> HELL NO.. Those words should never be used together! "TO MUCH CF"



I figured when I was doing the PS in CF I would make the exhaust panel also CF. It was REALLY nice for Foxconn to make such a nice I/O panel with the cool detail.





I still have to punch the holes for the lower exhaust still, just wanted to show how the new Right side looks.

Here is the old version:


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 14, 2009)

Looking good MK!!!! Now, u need more CF and RED!!!!


----------



## craigbru (Nov 14, 2009)

Looking great Mark!


----------



## MKmods (Nov 14, 2009)

hey Craig I got rid of a lot of the "fuzzy edges" of the CF/Kevlar. just have to make sure to really saturate the CF several times with resin.
Its not as fine an edge as reg CF but much better than before.

Also because I have no time almost I have been in a hurry, When I re made the PS and exhaust panel this morning I took them straight to the oven at 170F for 4 hours (usually I let them air dry a few hours before entering the oven) 
After 4 hours it feels fully cured to me (I have been cutting/grinding on it) Thats much better than when I started, it would take about 24hours to cure.

And thanks guys...

EDIT:
Ok I figured the front





Here is a shot with the power, USB,Speak/Mic and extra power socket for me to test stuff out on.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2009)

I think I would like it better if the switch panel was flush. The opening for the panel needs also straightened a bit. Other than that, It's really coming together.

It's a shame you don't have the time to do a carbon fiber overlay on it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 15, 2009)

It looks like it's coming along pretty well MK! Just gotta do the finishing touches!


----------



## MKmods (Nov 15, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I think I would like it better if the switch panel was flush. The opening for the panel needs also straightened a bit. Other than that, It's really coming together.
> 
> It's a shame you don't have the time to do a carbon fiber overlay on it.



Its still rough, I was more interested in the colors (thinking black face with alum finish/red panel for the switches. I had been up 3 days/nights so I miss a lot of small things. 

Ok I had a nights sleep so no more excuses, I found all theses defects this morning (covered by pink spot putty)





I tried a CF face and it didnt match the whole look (CF center section alum shell) I also had the monitor countersunk with a bit of red lighting lighting the edge but I didnt like that either.

Right now I am trying Red on the switch panel as per suraswami's request..

*PS: Thanks Wile E*


----------



## MKmods (Nov 15, 2009)

Ok here is the switch panel in red, what do you guys think?


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Ok here is the switch panel in red, what do you guys think?
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/Picture127.jpg



Hard to say without the face being painted to see the contrast properly.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 15, 2009)

Il paint the face next.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 15, 2009)

I like the red on the switch panel...  But, I think it will show better when the cover is done in paint! Well, Like Wile says!!!!!


----------



## MKmods (Nov 16, 2009)

Is this too red?


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 16, 2009)

a darker red might of made it look better.. If it's the color that matches the CF then it should be ok.. Or the board it self.

Edit: you gotta teach me how you paint like that!!!


----------



## MKmods (Nov 16, 2009)

il use the red I had for the grill on the Hdd mount (more of a wine color, a closer match for the CF)


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah, that might match a little better.. no need to throw "to many" reds around on the case.. or at lease I think so..


----------



## MKmods (Nov 16, 2009)

here is the darker red


----------



## suraswami (Nov 16, 2009)

MKmods said:


> here is the darker red
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/Picture147.jpg



Looks much better.  I thought you are going with Dark Red on the outside and black (for the current red painted area).

Anyway this looks good too.

What color is the power LED light on the Pyle screen?  Blue or green?

And please post one more picture with bit better lighting, but no flash reflection.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 16, 2009)

suraswami said:


> Looks much better.  I thought you are going with Dark Red on the outside and black (for the current red painted area).
> 
> Anyway this looks good too.



Personally I would like to paint the whole case the first red, but if I had the original Mobo tray (black/gray)

But if I did the outside red and the mobo tray was red CF to me its too much red.

one other thing, this comp is different than others, im not as much concerned with a crazy paintjob as I am with it being one of a kind (never been a SFF comp like this ever)  So satin black will be the main finish.

I want the wiring (or lack thereof ) to speak the loudest.


----------



## suraswami (Nov 16, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Personally I would like to paint the whole case the first red, but if I had the original Mobo tray (black/gray)
> 
> But if I did the outside red and the mobo tray was red CF to me its too much red.
> 
> ...



I edited my post, see more comments.

What about wiring, is it going to be totally concealed type?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 16, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Ok here is the switch panel in red, what do you guys think?
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/Picture127.jpg



Nice idea, having a molex easily accessible on the front, but all someone has to do is stick their finger on there and they'll get a nice little buzz


----------



## MKmods (Nov 16, 2009)

suraswami said:


> I edited my post, see more comments.
> 
> What about wiring, is it going to be totally concealed type?



I removed 90% of the wiring, the mobo just plugs into the PS. Im finishing the new PS now but here is the old version





And there is the tricked out mobo









and here is the socket installed





For the GPUs I am doing this (this is from when I had the 4870s, the new cards are 5770's with single 6 pin plugs)







Soylent Joe said:


> Nice idea, having a molex easily accessible on the front, but all someone has to do is stick their finger on there and they'll get a nice little buzz


I believe in "Natural Selection"....if someone is stupid enough to stick his/her finger in there (or touches my PS they get what they deserve....

And susaswami, the Leds are blue, I like blue/red(makes purp), if it distracts I will black out the buttons. There is a possibility that later on I may swap them out for red ones.

Here is the I/O side, I kind of like the silver fan grills (match the I/O plate. 





Do you think black would be better?


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 16, 2009)

its a tuff one... if the only thing that will be silver then, i believe, it not enough to justify the silver... to me at lease...


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 16, 2009)

I vote for black.

Silver doesn't quite look right.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 16, 2009)

Ok Il do black (the small piece on the Hdd rack looks better black too) Thanks pantherx12 and CS for the input.

Im getting pretty psyched now as I get closer to firing this back up and getting back to borderlands....


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 16, 2009)

Are you going to be painting the interior at all?

The metal obviously not the CF heh.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 16, 2009)

its all gonna be black like the face.

Inside (underneath the PS is also made from CF and i made a cool shroud for the hot swap Hdd mount to show the Raptor X through the bottom.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 16, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Ok Il do black (the small piece on the Hdd rack looks better black too) Thanks pantherx12 and CS for the input.
> 
> Im getting pretty psyched now as I get closer to firing this back up and getting back to borderlands....




Sounds good man! I can't wait to see it finally done myself! and entered in it's first "mod" contest!


----------



## MKmods (Nov 16, 2009)

Here is the inside, its kind of hard to get till you see it in person but there are no visible wires (normally they get stuffed inside somewhere) And for the size basically thats a PS and a hdd there (basically the size of a mobo)


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 16, 2009)

MKmods said:


> its all gonna be black like the face.



I misread that and had an identity crisis for a moment there


----------



## MKmods (Nov 16, 2009)

LOL, I need to be careful how I say things...


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 16, 2009)

I can see that time is running short, you're posting loads of updates all of a sudden 

Looks good so far (I can't do it like that) but the front panel doesn't look right to me, all sunk into the face. Flush would be nicer imho.


----------



## suraswami (Nov 16, 2009)

Sorry Mark, was busy with my Server Rebuild, mobo crapped out, so had to replace it.  Just finished it.

Looks good so far.  All the best for the competition.


----------



## pro-infinity (Nov 16, 2009)

Is that a touch screen like my Infinity project or just an LCD? looks good


----------



## MKmods (Nov 16, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> I can see that time is running short, you're posting loads of updates all of a sudden
> 
> Looks good so far (I can't do it like that) but the front panel doesn't look right to me, all sunk into the face. Flush would be nicer imho.



I will make a new face today and let you guys compare them, Thanks for the reply.



pro-infinity said:


> Is that a touch screen like my Infinity project or just an LCD? looks good



its an LCD.


suraswami said:


> Sorry Mark, was busy with my Server Rebuild, mobo crapped out, so had to replace it.  Just finished it.
> 
> Looks good so far.  All the best for the competition.



Thanks a lot, today is gonna be a busy one (got till 11:59PM to submit picts) Stay tuned, I will be posting all day.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 16, 2009)

POST, POST, POST, POST!!!

remember man, I'll be here for ya! Clean schedule.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 16, 2009)

I just woke up so I am trying to get focused.

Lucky for me all the wiring has been done over the last few mos (or I would be going nutts) And I know this all works as I have been using it (normally I dont know till the last sec so I usually can be crazy nervous)

I just need to make the top and left panel and i think I will have plenty of time to do a new face shell.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 16, 2009)

Sounds good man! Hope the best!


----------



## djisas (Nov 16, 2009)

I like the way its going...
Would it be to hard to do the entire exterior also in cf, black one??


----------



## MKmods (Nov 16, 2009)

Hard and expensive, it would have to be molded... But its possible

by the way Thanks for dropping by dj


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 16, 2009)

Mk, you know, you inspire me with this mod! I'm now going to try and do a "connection" for my MM case to where I can have my ECP V2 panel right on my desk, and use by plugging it in to the case it self!


----------



## MKmods (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks CS, while I was doing it it just seemed like all cases should have one.

I think I have the I/O side mocked up


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 16, 2009)

Looking good MK! did you desided on what you where going to paint the fan mesh?


I'll throw ya a pm tomorrow on what I came up with.. You need to worry about this one first!


----------



## MKmods (Nov 16, 2009)

Im going with Black on the mesh (looks pretty good, thanks pantherx12)



djisas said:


> I like the way its going...
> Would it be to hard to do the entire exterior also in cf, black one??


next one will be the black/gray CF (easier to work with) just red is my fav color.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 16, 2009)

I've seen molex connections on older cases .....

My friend had a case that looked an awful lot like an Antec sonata ( it wasn't) and it had a molex connection on it, I thought it was really handy too.


I assume that's what CS was talking about.

If not, I blame lack of sleep.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 16, 2009)

yep thats it. To me it gives you the option of 12V, 7V and 5V right there without opening the case. 

And on this one its even more important because there are no extra wires laying around to connect to.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 16, 2009)

MKmods said:


> yep thats it. To me it gives you the option of 12V, 7V and 5V right there without opening the case.
> 
> And on this one its even more important because there are no extra wires laying around to connect to.



Don't forget easy eSATA connections 

Can't wait to see the final product though, this case is a very good example of a form factor and layout that I like.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 16, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I've seen molex connections on older cases .....
> 
> My friend had a case that looked an awful lot like an Antec sonata ( it wasn't) and it had a molex connection on it, I thought it was really handy too.
> 
> ...





yeah, that's somewhat the idea. I'll post it in my thread in a few mins.. Once I get enough time to type it out before leaving to go home.. lol.. I gotta surf TPU so I don't go crazy doing my work's books!!


----------



## MKmods (Nov 16, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Don't forget easy eSATA connections
> 
> Can't wait to see the final product though, this case is a very good example of a form factor and layout that I like.



Its pretty cool that this mobo has 2 eSatas on the I/O panel as well as 8 USBs. Because they are all towards the front of the right hand side they are a lot easier than having to pull the comp out and mess with wires


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 16, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Its pretty cool that this mobo has 2 eSatas on the I/O panel as well as 8 USBs. Because they are all towards the front of the right hand side they are a lot easier than having to pull the comp out and mess with wires



Quoted for truth by someone who has eSata on the back and just got done switching HDD's in his system:shadedshu

Fortunately eSata cables come in quite the length.


----------



## djisas (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a sata to esata cable to plug any sata drive externally plus an external psu to power them, but i dont use it anymore since i bought a HDD dock...


----------



## MKmods (Nov 16, 2009)

I saw those Docks and really wanted one, they have some that you can plug laptop HDDs into as well as reg HDDs.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 17, 2009)

Ok, I got 90% painted and drying, I am doing the wiring now. Here is the front panel with Power Button, Power for the DVD, extra socket, ft sound/mic, USB, and LCD.






I dont have enough time to make a new front face so I did the next best thing, I painted the plate black.


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 17, 2009)

lookin good


----------



## MKmods (Nov 17, 2009)

I may have entered to late but I entered it at least.




I didnt get enough time to do the trick GPU rods, but Il get them done tomorrow.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 17, 2009)

Very nice! Did they let you enter, even if it was late?


----------



## MKmods (Nov 17, 2009)

I entered but may be too late, it was before the deadline when i started submitting but it took me a while to fill out the questionare and pick the 5 picts.

So we will see if I am in.

Here is the under the mobo





and here is how the mobo connects to the PS


----------



## mav2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

Very nice...awesome stuff...i hope u get thru and win...........


----------



## Cuzza (Nov 17, 2009)

1st prize in the carbon fibre section.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 17, 2009)

Looks great mk, I hope they allow you to enter! You should get something for that tricked out mod!


----------



## suraswami (Nov 17, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I may have entered to late but I entered it at least.
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/Picture187.jpg
> I didnt get enough time to do the trick GPU rods, but Il get them done tomorrow.



The final finished one looks awesome.


----------



## suraswami (Nov 17, 2009)

Dang Mark, now I can't get the image of the cube out of my mind 

This will be the "Neighbours Envy Owners Pride" box if its in my Media Center or at my office 

BTW is that LCD a touch screen?


----------



## djisas (Nov 17, 2009)

Looks great!!
Nice idea hiding a laptop dvd drive in there, it would be even better if you replaced it with a BD one...


----------



## pro-infinity (Nov 17, 2009)

suraswami its a lcd as ive already asked about a page or 2 back


----------



## MKmods (Nov 17, 2009)

suraswami said:


> The final finished one looks awesome.


thanks for ur help



djisas said:


> Looks great!!
> Nice idea hiding a laptop dvd drive in there, it would be even better if you replaced it with a BD one...



I had a choice between the 5770s ot a BD (since I dont have a single BD yet it was an easy choice)
But it and a touch screen will be the next upgrades.



Cuzza said:


> 1st prize in the carbon fibre section.


While CF is cool its a tiny part of this mod.

My main concern was to improve the existing case designs that havent changed since the beginning. 

Effeciency is important to me since I did my first 200watt SLI water cooled comp. Than when I had the 2 4870s plugged in and I saw how much power it was drawing (sometimes between 500-600watts ) I wanted to make something quite a bit more efficient.

Just think about all the wiring in each computer, than multiply that by the millions of millions of comps in the world. 
Thats a lot of wasted copper.

By eliminating the un needed wiring the comp is easier to build (no wire management probs) It runs cooler and therefor should be faster as well.

(remember wiring isant 100% efficient so as electricity passes through it some of it is wasted as heat, more wiring=more waste)


----------



## BrooksyX (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow... Looks absolutely amazing! Very Nice Work!


----------



## MKmods (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks guys for the replys...I am not sure why "EVERY" time I feel the need to totally re design my comp 5 days before a contest

I literally was working every waking min on this and at 11:36 last night (while parts were still curing in the oven) I was talking to my Bro on how to take a pict that was nice (I have no clue) so I threw a sheet over my bed and crossed my fingers..

it was 11:58 (11:59 was the deadline) and I started filling the entrance app at Intel and realized I had to write a bunch of stuff also.. (I was so tired, my eyes hurt, I was full of CF,Primer,Bondo,alum dust) and i seriously struggled to get it in. 

If it gets accepted or not its cool the main purpose was to show all of you what is possible with rudimentary tools (nothing fancy) but that an idea can become something pretty cool.

I am going to take the rest of the next month or so and refine it even more (I didnt have a chance to do the cool rods for the GPUs).


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 17, 2009)

< Jealous. Great job MK


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 17, 2009)

very nice work i dont post much here but im always checking out what your doing very jolous


----------



## MKmods (Nov 17, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> very nice work i dont post much here but im always checking out what your doing very jolous


Thanks for dropping by and posting..

in the last 7 days there have been 2,300 views and only a few posts, its no prob at all. 

The cool part is there's interest, what good is making stuff if no one cares


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 17, 2009)

MK, I think that you'll do just fine!  You should be fine on the dead line... It could be, for all they know, server error and so forth.. I know whenever I send an order, and it hits there "deadline" for process. I'm all ways able to get it threw with a call.. servers slow down at "times" due to traffic... 

As for the mod.  you did a great mod. I wish the PCI-e connectors where in it as well.. but, that's for another "thread"


----------



## craigbru (Nov 17, 2009)

Damn nice work Mark!  It's great to finally see the parts assembled!


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 17, 2009)

MKmods said:


> (I was so tired, my eyes hurt, I was full of CF,Primer,Bondo,alum dust)



I know the feeling, well replace alum dust with steel and primer with resin and you get the idea.

So many of my clothes are ruined from resin :shadedshu 

Glad to hear your now done though, can take it easy and not rush now  :]


----------



## djisas (Nov 17, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I had a choice between the 5770s ot a BD (since I dont have a single BD yet it was an easy choice)
> But it and a touch screen will be the next upgrades.
> 
> 
> ...



The reason you dont have a single BD disk i cause u dont have a player...
The same reason i dont have one either, but buying one will have you buy the other...


----------



## MKmods (Nov 17, 2009)

After the holidays BD's first on the list. (Blue Ray)


(also you anime folks and BadBoys of Modding Clubhouse guys really deserve a lot of thanks/credit as you all are a huge part of my inspiration for doing this stuff)


----------



## codyjansen (Nov 18, 2009)

what is BD?


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 18, 2009)

Blu-ray disc/drive

MK, do like I do.. Just find an anime that you want, VIA blu-ray, and buy it.. That way you gotta get a blu-ray drive!! 

Final Fantasy 7 AC Complete FTW!


----------



## MKmods (Nov 18, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Blu-ray disc/drive
> 
> MK, do like I do.. Just find an anime that you want, VIA blu-ray, and buy it.. That way you gotta get a blu-ray drive!!
> 
> Final Fantasy 7 AC Complete FTW!



Djisas told me about  "Umineko no Naku Koro" and I tried one ep out and it was an amazing dif.

I am just a bit leary as I have 4 dif laptop DVDs and had probs with all of them and pre recorded DVDs so I was worried about spending $$ for something that didnt work perfect...

Also I was looking at recorders and they arent too cheap.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 18, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Djisas told me about  "Umineko no Naku Koro" and I tried one ep out and it was an amazing dif.
> 
> I am just a bit leary as I have 4 dif laptop DVDs and had probs with all of them and pre recorded DVDs so I was worried about spending $$ for something that didnt work perfect...
> 
> Also I was looking at recorders and they arent too cheap.



Well, I know you need a Laptop version for that mod... 

But, here is, the updated version of the one I have... There isn't any place that has it in stock.. I got it from CD a few months back for $150, retail was $229


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 18, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I may have entered to late but I entered it at least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks absolutely excellent man. I'm guessing when it's time for a new mobo you'll just use a 24-pin extension and 8-pin extension in order to power the new one? Or, I guess you could just do that same mod again. I'd like to see a pic or two with the front screen on...I always like to see those in action. Great work


----------



## MKmods (Nov 18, 2009)

No new mods for me for a bit (I am gonna refine this one ) When it comes to the rear pins





I have several options, I can use the rear plug, front plug or even remove the pins and make the mobo back the way it was (unlikely as its pretty cool being able to use either the front or rear plug)


I WILL NEVER USE AN EXTENSION


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 18, 2009)

Attaboy. Real men don't need extensions


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 18, 2009)

not even if it's a "pump"?


MK, I love how you did the mod to the board... I'd be to scared to do it since I'd probably kill the board!


----------



## MKmods (Nov 18, 2009)

I killed one of the first ones I did (done about 40 so far) It was a DFI Expert skt 939, it nearly broke my heart.
I have learned quite a bit since, the main thing is while soldering if it takes more than 1 or 2 sec to solder a joint somethings wrong and there is gonna be trouble.


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 18, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I may have entered to late but I entered it at least.
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/Picture187.jpg
> I didnt get enough time to do the trick GPU rods, but Il get them done tomorrow.



This is f**** sexy!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow MK! That is absolutely amazing!
Came together really nice!


----------



## MKmods (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys, glad you dropped by. 

Cool to be able to take a breather for  bit.


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 18, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Thanks a lot guys, glad you dropped by.
> 
> Cool to be able to take a breather for  bit.



thank you man, for sharing all this...

and yes I agree its nice to take a breather for a bit.... stamina points are always  needed


----------



## somethingcool (Nov 18, 2009)

What a work of art! Glad you finally got it done Mark, good luck in the competition.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 18, 2009)

Thx SC, glad you stopped by.


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 18, 2009)

Awesome stuff MK.
I knew you wouldn't let me down!


----------



## zAAm (Nov 19, 2009)

Awesome, awesome work MK! I (like everyone here) also love the backwards power connectors and the fantastic CF work.  Are you still going to use the copper 12V graphics card power rods? Although they would look better painted black (the song springs to mind again) now with the red/black colour scheme...


----------



## MKmods (Nov 19, 2009)

zAAm said:


> Awesome, awesome work MK! I (like everyone here) also love the backwards power connectors and the fantastic CF work.  Are you still going to use the copper 12V graphics card power rods? Although they would look better painted black (the song springs to mind again) now with the red/black colour scheme...



I forgot I had the rods done but they were for the 4870s (dual 6 pins each) I was just gonna cut the last 6 pin plug off each but the cards were longer too so I figured I would make new ones this week.
Definitely, black. I eliminated all visible traces of copper on the mobo. 

I forget who but someone earlier even suggested replacing the blue mobo jumpers so I replaced them with red ones.

And thanks guys.


----------



## wahoomcdaniel (Nov 19, 2009)

Your work is impressive and I give you a lot of credit for the de-soldering and re-soldering of the mobo. 
I know that you've done it numerous times, but I am amazed that you thought of it in the first place and actually tried it on a working mobo.  
A wireless PC is very cool.


----------



## djisas (Nov 19, 2009)

Everyone dreams to have a wireless pc but its very hard to achieve...


----------



## MKmods (Nov 19, 2009)

wahoomcdaniel said:


> Your work is impressive and I give you a lot of credit for the de-soldering and re-soldering of the mobo.
> I know that you've done it numerous times, but I am amazed that you thought of it in the first place and actually tried it on a working mobo.
> A wireless PC is very cool.



First Welcome to the thread and TPU

I am constantly removing cables and swapping parts (almost daily) so all the wiring mess is such a bother. This comp is just a first step in a completely wireless comp.
my goal was to include a wireless transmitter for keyboard and mouse as well.

Throw in some wireless speakers and figure a way to get a signal to the monitor and voila! my vision....


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 19, 2009)

MKmods said:


> First Welcome to the thread and TPU
> 
> I am constantly removing cables and swapping parts (almost daily) so all the wiring mess is such a bother. This comp is just a first step in a completely wireless comp.
> my goal was to include a wireless transmitter for keyboard and mouse as well.
> ...



Wires keep me from losing things such as my keyboard, mouse and speakers


----------



## MKmods (Nov 19, 2009)

LOL, it reminds me of the saying "if ur head wasent attached...."


----------



## ERazer (Nov 19, 2009)

simply amazing


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 19, 2009)

MK, can you get a picture of the IO... im curious how you did it without a mobo tray.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks ERazer

MP:
 here is the left side of the comp (I/O)




(the CF was such a pain in the butt to work with but this shot makes it all worth it, it just looks fricken bad ass)








A few differences over the earlier versions are:

I countersunk the I/O panel more so the plugs would be more flush (since I knew I wouldnt be using cards over 9.5" long it made sense to me)
I moved the AC outlet to the rear on the new version, earlier versions had it in the exhaust outlet for the PS.(that improved the airflow of the PS which also cools off the rear of the mobo)
Also on the rear panel you can see the intake for the lower 5770.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 19, 2009)

Ah ok. I understand.

Looking to re-do my desk and im thinking of ideas.

Thanks for that.

Btw, why remove some of the expansion bars?


----------



## MKmods (Nov 19, 2009)

they block flow, I have modded the exhaust of the video cards (if there is restriction heat cant be removed)


----------



## suraswami (Nov 19, 2009)

Mark, sent you pm for some advice from you


----------



## MKmods (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for reminding me Sur.. I get sidetracked easily...


----------



## suraswami (Nov 19, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Thanks for reminding me Sur.. I get sidetracked easily...



Always ask the Guru direct


----------



## adam99leit (Nov 21, 2009)

wow this build is amazing ive been keeping tabs on it over time great job keep up the amazing work 

watching these project logs kinda pushed me to rip apart a new case and mod it 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=108566


----------



## craigbru (Nov 21, 2009)

Are you taking a well deserved break Mark?


----------



## Wile E (Nov 21, 2009)

craigbru said:


> Are you taking a well deserved break Mark?



Don't let him kid you, he's just watching anime.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 21, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Don't let him kid you, he's just watching anime.



Are u spying on me?


craigbru said:


> Are you taking a well deserved break Mark?


Actually I am just programming this comp (seemed silly to have a pair of 5770s and not be using them) 

I bought a Win 7 64 (been using trials/demos forever) and I must say it was so NICE/SMOOTH installing on this comp.


----------



## craigbru (Nov 21, 2009)

Lol.  He's in this thread spying on us now...


----------



## craigbru (Nov 21, 2009)

Damn, I type too slow.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 21, 2009)

lol. I can has omnipotence?


----------



## craigbru (Nov 21, 2009)

Good to hear!  It would be a shame to let that power go to waste.  I should be doing grander things myself.  Instead I've spend the last 4 hours filling up MP3 players for all 3 kids...


----------



## MKmods (Nov 21, 2009)

LOL, I just got this comp online 1 min ago..

Actually right now I am crazy busy since its the holidays... I go through my closet and get all the hardware and put together comps for others that dont have them..

since my friends at BadBoys of modding Clubhouse last year sent me a box of hardware I have been building comps for people that cant get them on their own as Xmas presents.

This year I have 4 of them as presents.. + I am trying to catch up on all the stuff i put off to finish this monster up.

I have to catch up but in a bit I am gonna play with lighting effects and take some time to really refine this comp.


----------



## craigbru (Nov 21, 2009)

That's really cool of you Mark.  You're definitely one of the good guys.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 21, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Actually right now I am crazy busy since its the holidays... I go through my closet and get all the hardware and put together comps for others that dont have them..




That's awesome man + 1 kudos to you!



Only just got round to seein the finished product, I'm impressed.

There is a few things I would of done different personally,to decrease the vertical height of the case but it would of been much more fiddly.

Would of involved PCI-E spacer cards ( the sort with ribbons) a lower profile CPU cooler and a plate above the motherboard to sit the cards on horziontally : ]

Also would of needed a XP-120 ( performs nearly the same in a pull config as it does in a push config)

I'm sure just with that info you can easily visulise what I had in mind : ]

Downside is you loose the other PCI connections.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 21, 2009)

I have the pci X spacers and ribbons here and with 2 cards it didnt save any room (and ran hotter)

It already is lower than a Qpack so I am happy, and ultimate cooling in a SFF package was #1 to me.

Maybe later on pantherx12 we can work on a really low profile comp together...

Thanks for sharing ur ideas.


craigbru said:


> That's really cool of you Mark.  You're definitely one of the good guys.


Just trying to make up fr when I wasent so good...


----------



## craigbru (Nov 21, 2009)

Mark being bad?  Now that sounds interesting...


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 21, 2009)

Sounds cool mark

Did the GPU's run hotter? 

As with the design I had in mind they would be drawing only fresh air just like the lower card in your current set up.

I imagine the CPU would be running hotter though <_<


----------



## MKmods (Nov 21, 2009)

the prob with the GPUs (remember there needs to be the Crossfire connector too) they are double wide each and need room for both to intake. Stacked on top of each other it equals the height of a reg GPU.
+ this mobo has a lot of trick coolers that I used to replace the silly heat tube cooler.

I thought of using a 1U PS below (could lower the comp by 2" that way) but they are noisy (small high speed fans)
And I didnt have enough time/money to go too nutts
(also if I do everything now its gonna be hard for me to top myself in the future)


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh bugger, I completely forgot crossfire connector *facepalm*

I was thinking of not stacking them but actually laying them flat next to each other.

Disregard my thoughts then, would only be good fora single GPU set up.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 21, 2009)

Its NO PROBLEM at all... I worked pretty hard the last few years to make this the most efficient it could be.

I am *ALWAYS* open to suggestions 
(its amazing when I started a couple years ago how many on other forums said I was crazy and my stuff wouldnt work. People started flaming wars when I said I liked Silenx fans or AC cooling fans. Or even that a PS could function without its casing)

The reason for these threads isant to promote ME but to get you guys to take stuff thats cool and improve on it.

So dont forget to share those ideas....


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 21, 2009)

Ha ha, I got flamed for saying Silenx fans were good just the other day 

Got some 90cfm Ixtremas.

Nigh on completely silent unless I put my ear by them.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 21, 2009)

They mod into the most excellent fans


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 21, 2009)

Wow,I hate to say this about a fan but that's beautiful!

I imagine your a fair bit more experiance then me ( understatement) with hardware in general, would you say the fans move anywhere near as much air as they are rated for?

They certainly performed on my true 120ex like they were shifting hell of a lot of air,seems to be very low pressure  though.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 22, 2009)

to  me Ratings of products  are like polls for politicians...They can be made to say anything they want. Also like reviews at Newegg..90% are just silly and make no sense.

For example the 90CFM rating. Is that in actual use, in a vacuum, under ideal conditions, at what voltage? etc...I have no clue so I take things like that with a grain of salt.

Personally I prefer to find out on my own and by word of mouth that I trust.

What I do know it the fans move plenty of air, are very quiet and the blade design is the coolest one I have ever seen.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 22, 2009)

The ratings are based on best conditions, sound proof room, from 3 feet away not infront of the air flow etc, and also at the ratings they state on the fan. The fans would also be mounted in heavily sound dampened equipment.


----------



## somethingcool (Nov 23, 2009)

Hehe, I just had to laugh at you guys talking about using flexible PCI-e extension cables to lay the cards flat and then deciding that won't work cause you need a crossfire connector. Ummmm, if they can make a flexible PCI-e connector they can sure as hell make a flexible crossfire bridge...
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=flexible+crossfire+connector


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 23, 2009)

awesome mod always wanted to do something like this, the adapter for the motherboard to plug into the case is also sweeet. im jelous ha


----------



## Ryo129 (Nov 23, 2009)

give mkmark a few hours and he'll prolly end up wiring his own crossfire connector...


----------



## somethingcool (Nov 23, 2009)

So I am not seeing this bad boy on the Intel contest page...
am I blind or did they not include it?


----------



## adam99leit (Nov 23, 2009)

Ryo129 said:


> give mkmark a few hours and he'll prolly end up wiring his own crossfire connector...



you know what thats actually a really interesting idea im doing a 5770 xfire setup im gonna try it


----------



## MKmods (Nov 23, 2009)

somethingcool said:


> So I am not seeing this bad boy on the Intel contest page...
> am I blind or did they not include it?



I was wondering why I didnt hear anything either, I gave them a call and apparently it wasn't accepted.

Im really not having good luck with Intel


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 23, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I was wondering why I didnt hear anything either, I gave them a call and apparently it wasn't accepted.
> 
> Im really not having good luck with Intel



NO!!!!!!!!! Why wasn't it!? the 6 min's it was late?? man, that sad... worst news I've heard in a long while!

But, I gotta say... there is one thing about you.. You can finish! Me... I'm still playing with my system.. lol.. Case comes last to me!


----------



## MKmods (Nov 23, 2009)

To say im disappointed is a bit of an understatement, but I knew when I was submitting it I was late so its on me this time.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah... but still.. I guess... Whens the next one? we'll both get in it!


----------



## craigbru (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow, that really sucks Mark.  I know you were working your butt off to try and get it done in time.


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 23, 2009)

Well, look at it this way. 
You have a good head start on the next competition.


----------



## codyjansen (Nov 24, 2009)

sweet fan


----------



## MKmods (Nov 24, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> I'd like to see a pic or two with the front screen on...I always like to see those in action. Great work



Sorry I missed this part...Its pretty cool to have the second screen to play with..

(this one is for Wile E)













somethingcool said:


> Hehe, I just had to laugh at you guys talking about using flexible PCI-e extension cables to lay the cards flat and then deciding that won't work cause you need a crossfire connector. Ummmm, if they can make a flexible PCI-e connector they can sure as hell make a flexible crossfire bridge...
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=flexible+crossfire+connector


I have a bunch of the flex Crossfire/Sli connectors.. But when the cards are stacked they are reversed (so one sucks air from underneath and one on top) and they look terrible all twisted.



Ryo129 said:


> give mkmark a few hours and he'll prolly end up wiring his own crossfire connector...


I have made my own but its a lot of work to make it look nice.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 25, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Sorry I missed this part...Its pretty cool to have the second screen to play with..
> 
> (this one is for Wile E)
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/Picture036-3.jpg
> ...


Elfen Lied, ftw!

Hmmmm, that just gave me an idea. You should do an Elfen Lied themed case next.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 25, 2009)

sweet, but I wont be able to show it to anyone under 18

My next project is to finish up the TPU/Bad Boys tribute case, Im looking for some good AMD hardware now.
(anyone looking for a tricked out x58 mobo, W3503 and 6 gigs of OCZ 1600 mem?)


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 25, 2009)

Don't tempt me with stuff like that, I thought I'd be save from temptation on a project log thread XD


----------



## zAAm (Nov 25, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Elfen Lied, ftw!
> 
> Hmmmm, that just gave me an idea. You should do an Elfen Lied themed case next.



That would be awesome! I LOVE Elfen Lied... Freaky story. Guess there's a few anime fans here as well.


----------



## djisas (Nov 25, 2009)

We are everywhere, you might not know but we anime fans will soon take over the world...
Those that dont watch anime is beacuse they havent had a chance to discover it yet...


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 25, 2009)

djisas said:


> We are everywhere, you might not know but we anime fans will soon take over the world...
> Those that dont watch anime is beacuse they havent had a chance to discover it yet...




Lies, I discovered it and then decided outdoors was more fun


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 26, 2009)

lol panther


----------



## BOBDBONE (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Mark,

Sorry to hear you didn't get submitted in time.

Did you talk to anyone live about it? Forward them this thread and see if they'll get it in there.

I was just at Intel too, I could of talked to them maybe.


Either way, it looks amazing.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Bob, I spoke to some lady by phone (who was pretty vague) but kind of said I missed the deadline. 

While I am quite disappointed they didnt accept it at least they improved the rules and contest itself (something I have been whining about for a few years now so thanks Intel for at least paying attention) 

So I basically see it as a win for me in the long run.


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 30, 2009)

that's good.


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 30, 2009)

Well, quite a few people were relieved to see that you were not included to the candidates.....

and even more people (including me) were and still are a bit gutted for the same reason!
for us you a winner -period!


...although a prize is always welcome!


----------



## MKmods (Nov 30, 2009)

you all are my prize 

Honestly its a bit of a disappointment as the mod wasent just an upgrade but a whole new/better way to do it. 

And many more may have seen it (its just too much work to maintain multiple threads on different forums)


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 30, 2009)

we need to get another contest going at tpu.. The ATI card design went over pretty good.. There was some problems, but we all have those..


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey MK that fan you posted on page 60, how did you go about doing that?

I've got a few of those fans to play with you see


----------



## craigbru (Dec 3, 2009)

So, what are you working on now Mark?  I can't picture you sitting idle for long...


----------



## MKmods (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey Craig... I have spent the last 4 days fixing the stuff on my car I should have fixed the last couple years (put everything off while modding) 
The time between Oct and Jan is nuttso busy for me...

I sold the Bloodrage GTI, mem, Asus DX and w3503 to Joseph (thanks again) over in the UK so I could switch back over to AMD (AMD makes me all warm and fuzzy, but Im gonna be REALLY sad to be missing my Asus DX(I REALLY REALLY REALLY love those sound cards)).

I picked up an openbox Crosshair III and AMD 250 to keep me busy and used the rest of the $$ to finish up the Xmas present Comps for the out of work families around where I live.


(crossing fingers/toes that the Crosshair Sound card comes with the mobo or its USB sound for me)


pantherx12 said:


> Hey MK that fan you posted on page 60, how did you go about doing that?
> 
> I've got a few of those fans to play with you see



The Silenx are the only fans that this can be done to (has to do with the flange of the fan), if you have them than basically I just cut off everything that isant round. It takes quite a bit of grinding/sanding and body filler to smooth them out like that.










My original idea is top make a hole, line it with rubber edging and press the fan in. That reduces noise/vibration as well as the need for the silly mounting screws (I mean come on do fans with practically no pressure need 4 screws to hold them still?????
One other really cool thing is the rubber is a bit like a ball socket and allows the ran to pivot a bit if you want to direct the air even better

Like this (this is an 80mm one)


----------



## craigbru (Dec 3, 2009)

You have been busy then!  I know how it is to get wrapped up in modding, and then other things can slide a bit.  I'm sure that will happen to me when I start the next project.

I've heard good things about the Crosshair.  Hopefully it's a complete 'open box'.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 3, 2009)

I have been batting between .500 and .750 with complete open box mobos from Newegg. So Im pretty confident, and honestly the worst case il try out a USB sound card (Ive never tried one before so now is as good a time as any)


----------



## steelkane (Dec 14, 2009)

Awesome mod & one of a kind tech went into your build, thanks for the great ride. company's & site's are making contest all the time,, have you thought about entering it in Maximumpc Mag
http://www.maximumpc.com/articles/features/rig_month


----------



## MKmods (Dec 14, 2009)

thanks SK, but thats not for me. Honestly I would rather spend my time inspiring/helping the good friends I have made here at TPU.


----------



## craigbru (Dec 14, 2009)

Contests or not, win or lose, you'll always be an inspiration Mark.  You've not lost sight of what's important in a community.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah, modding isn't all about the "contest" but the showmanship that it gives the person/community. Anyone can get someone to mod, build. But, to get really inspire them to do it themselves.. That's a whole different form of "bliss"


----------



## craigbru (Dec 14, 2009)

Exactly.  Just because you win something doesn't automatically make you better than anyone else.  There are plenty of people who have won, and contributed nothing to the community.  Well, those people are soon forgotten, and referred to as 'that guy', because nobody remembers their name.  Guys like Mark make their reputation another way, and I doubt there aren't many who haven't heard his name.  You put out consistent quality work, and make yourself available to the newbies, and you'll go far.  Everyone pays attention to that.  Look at all the mods on the first page of this forum.  How many have a rating, let alone a 5 star rating?  Watch how many people hop in to read this thread once a post is made.  Kudos to you Mark for doing things the right way.  There are others that have forgotten their humble beginnings...


----------



## steelkane (Dec 15, 2009)

I agree with that,, I don't even know anything about any intel contest,, I was just making suggestions, I know you help others,, I can mod my ass off, but still learn from others all the time.


----------



## tzitzibp (Dec 24, 2009)

Thats way MKs' threads are special....

they are not just full of pretty pics... lol, they are...but,  we learn things (mods, methods, tips, etc)


----------



## zAAm (Dec 24, 2009)

Awh, doesn't that just make you feel all warm and fuzzy inside?


----------

